# Rubber strap on diver - show 'em here...



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Not seen a thread on this, so happy to start one! :-!

Camo on AP:


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Not seen a thread on this, so happy to start one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really good.
I got this on rubber nato camo


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Nok18 said:


> That looks really good.
> I got this on rubber nato camo


That watchgecko, Bonetto?


----------



## Nok18 (Nov 5, 2014)

ZuluDiver, bonetto.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

On stock Marathon rubber 
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-46AA-9BC5-24BC9E76637A_zps7hrqmocb.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Borealis on Borealis on a warm lazy Saturday









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Some rubber... my favorite dive strap.


----------



## TeePro (Mar 26, 2017)

Great looking watch. Underrated Canadian company.


----------



## TeePro (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## ChuckW (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SRP581 on OE strap


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's a few of my divers on rubber straps......


----------



## br1ce (Jul 14, 2016)

Seiko prospex kinetic GMT on a Borealis rubber


----------



## nydde (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Very cool thread, great pics


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

A diver on rubber? Kind of expected  but ...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's a few.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Two divers on the right...


----------



## Fdblue (Mar 25, 2017)

Toothbras said:


>


Would you mind sharing where you got the strap? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

600 on rubber / carbon fibre look


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Very cool lug ends on that strap, watch isn't too bad either


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

jdog19 said:


> Very cool lug ends on that strap, watch isn't too bad either


thanks, jdog - lug ends are part of the watch :-d


----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Toothbras said:


>


What strap is that on the SKX?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

A MattR of Time said:


>


what strap is that?


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Houston Grey said:


> What strap is that on the SKX?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I wish I knew, a lot of people have asked me. There's no branding on it but it's the only generic strap they sell at JB Hudson in Minneapolis, was about $20 if I recall


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What is that middle strap? Very sharp.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

knightRider said:


> what strap is that?


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mens-Silico...rproof-with-Deployment-Clasp-GS-/271336559371

https://www.amazon.com/Ritche-Water...8&qid=1497631654&sr=8-11&keywords=ritche+22mm


----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

Some of these are still with me, some have moved on.

Crepas Decomaster on Breitling Ocean Racer Strap w/ Strapcode Dever Extension Buckle
Aquadive Bathyscaphe 300 on Isofrane
Boschett Harpoon on Hirsch Robby
Seiko "Zimbe" Turtle on Zuludiver Rubber Nato
Seiko Darth Tuna on Isofrane
Seiko MM300 on Crafter Blue


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

atarione said:


> View attachment 12147858


Love the old receiver


----------



## Houston Grey (Sep 30, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> I wish I knew, a lot of people have asked me. There's no branding on it but it's the only generic strap they sell at JB Hudson in Minneapolis, was about $20 if I recall


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

jdog19 said:


> What is that middle strap? Very sharp.


It's a really cheap eBay strap, but it's really comfortable.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/281779978345

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Houston Grey said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No prob! Hopefully shipping isn't more $ than the strap lol


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

breigue said:


> View attachment 12154570
> 
> View attachment 12154578


Is that a Crafter Blue?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> Is that a Crafter Blue?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, IMO MM should come standard with the crafter blue. It fits really well.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## BasiliOS (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok I'll play!
Seiko skx007 and srp777 on bc rubber natos!


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

--------------------------------
Killing Confusion By Eliminating Options


----------



## trf2271 (Dec 21, 2015)

Borealis Cascais on a Borealis rubber strap 









Steinhart OT500 on the same strap


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Borealis Estoril 300 on BC281















Seiko SKX009 on dark blue BC284 (matches the dark blue of the dial well)








Squale 1521/50 Atmos on original rubber (BC285)















Seiko SBBN033 Tuna on original Seiko silicone rubber






















Precista PRS-18-Q on Rallye style silicone rubber








PRS-18-Q on barely visible BC285 rubber


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

MM300


----------



## jdog19 (Oct 21, 2014)

Narc'd said:


> Borealis Estoril 300 on BC281
> View attachment 12160154
> 
> View attachment 12160162
> ...


Nice collection


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

> Nice collection


Thanks! The Squale is no longer with me - it was sold to put money towards the Tuna.


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

Custom SKX on Crafter Blue. Perfect combo


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hirsch rubber


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

A MattR of Time said:


> Custom SKX on Crafter Blue. Perfect combo


One of the nicest shots of an SKX I have seen! Here is another modded SKX173 on rubber (vintage Breitling style from Dagaz):


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Citizen on a Seiko flat vent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

SD Tuna on a Zelos rubber strap









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

Flat vent









Stock and borealis ISO


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

/


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Some of my divers on Hirsch Robby rubber straps...


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Two of my three PAM on OEM rubber straps.

Picked up a 22mm Toxicnato rubber for my PO as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Diver One one rubber


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








Artego 500m








Barbos Marine Blue








Borealis Scout Sniper








Crossfire 500M








Bronze Helberg CH6 








Helberg CH8 Domed 








Memphis Belle Scafomaster 








Orsa Monstrum 








Prometheus Poseidon 








Steinhart Triton








Zixen Trimix 








Kronos K300








OCEAN7 LM-1 PVD 








Seiko SKX007 Military Mod 








Zenton B43








Hexa Osprey 








Marathon JSAR 
















Soxa 6309-7040


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

Samurai









Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Seikos on Borealis rubber; very comfortable and unbeatable for the price in my humble opinion.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Would love a Pelagos....that could be the next one!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

valuewatchguy said:


> Samurai
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is this?


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

supawabb said:


> What strap is this?


This strap is sold by Zelos Watches. www.zeloswatches.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Steinhart Triton
> 
> Artego 500m
> Barbos Marine Blue
> ...


Amazing collection there, DM


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Amazing collection there, DM


Thanks my friend 

Simon

Tapawatch


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bumblebee tuna on Borealis ISO 2.0


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

SBBN033 Tuna










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sithjedi333 (Apr 29, 2016)

What straps are these with the deployment/deployant clasps? Thank you.



DEMO111 said:


> Here's a few of my divers on rubber straps......





Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 12122506
> 
> 
> View attachment 12122522
> ...





A MattR of Time said:


>





Camguy said:


> View attachment 12461387


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

A few few of these are Bonetto Cinturini straps. Watch gecko is a good source for them.



sithjedi333 said:


> What straps are these with the deployment/deployant clasps? Thank you.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Hirsch Robby on some of my divers.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Hmmm









Yeah


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Beautiful UTS BevHillsTrainer


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

[/url


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Sea Wolf on Hirsch Pure


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


>


Who makes this rubber strap?


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

MWW 62MAS on Bonetto Cinturini 295 & SEIKO 6159-7001 on WJean XGL-731...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

itsreallydarren said:


> Who makes this rubber strap?


I got it from strap.master on eBay.


----------



## lmvfernandes (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> I got it from strap.master on eBay.


Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I love the smell of a new incoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Orange PO on Hirsch Robby on holiday in Spain...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2006)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## reklaw80 (Oct 19, 2013)

That SKX looks fantastic with the gold bezel insert. Can you share where you found it?


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Omega oem rubber strap for PO 8500. It fits the 2500 PO just fine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Watchgecko BC 284 Grey








WatchGecko Tropic








BC 300D (added Seiko clasp)








UncleSeiko Waffle


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Another diver & combo










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

Demo your collection is AWESOME. 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Vintage rubber on a vintage diver










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

The stock rubber on the 053 is really great. I got rid of the metal keeper. It just melts onto my wrist









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Armida A9 300m & CWC RN Diver on Yellowdog Watchstraps custom rubber.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This is NOT the kind of H2O I'm not fond of.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

Hadley-Roma Rubber Strap. Comfortable, durable, and the smell of Vanilla always makes me hungry.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Sinn U212 SDR, after just completing my final check out dive


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

It only lasted a couple of hours until I put it back on bracelet, but here's my Grand Seiko on rubber...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pirelli7467 (Feb 8, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

New LE Turtle

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## daveswordfish (Aug 17, 2010)

Just replaced my flat vents on these two with ISOs I had on my drawer. Quite pleased!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron521 (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's two Vostok Amphibia on rubber...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 12866561


Looks great.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Uncle Seiko tropic


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

supawabb said:


> Looks great.


thank you, that was a hard one to find, but It feels just right on the PO


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)

BC 325 in gray. rubber yet leather look??


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Sorry I keep posting but I'm too in love! I got fed up with the way rubber straps fit on 7.5" wrists (the lugs are on top of my wrist rather than at the ends), without ribs or vents to help them bend. The result is always that my wrists get pinched by the circular shape the strap wants to take, against my oval wrist.

So I decided to mod a strap to flow perfectly with the lugs and also create a second hinge point of screw bars that sits further out from the normal set, relieving the pinching, which makes it the most comfortable rubber setup I've ever felt.

It changes the look of the entire watch on the wrist dramatically, and even though it's a rubber strap, you also still get the benefit of secure solid end links! Can't wait for my blue dial version to come and complement the orange 

Anyone else modding straps for these watches?


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

no need to mod, straps can be found with that lug shape.
it's common enough to see rolexs and tudors like that, oddly enough, people don't seem to go that way for other brands, and some, like omega, for ex, have a screw attaching the bracelet to the head-link that's just right to use that way, 
if thought of trying that myself often enough, just hasn't happened.

yet..


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

taifighter said:


> Sorry I keep posting but I'm too in love! I got fed up with the way rubber straps fit on 7.5" wrists (the lugs are on top of my wrist rather than at the ends), without ribs or vents to help them bend. The result is always that my wrists get pinched by the circular shape the strap wants to take, against my oval wrist.
> 
> So I decided to mod a strap to flow perfectly with the lugs and also create a second hinge point of screw bars that sits further out from the normal set, relieving the pinching, which makes it the most comfortable rubber setup I've ever felt.
> 
> ...


Nicely done! Looks great, and more importantly, eliminates the pinch!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

Looks great! 


Monkeynuts said:


> View attachment 12868289
> Uncle Seiko tropic


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

just saw a guy wearing a hirsch extreme rubber ON REVERSE (as the holes side on the left in the pic) to help fill the lug gaps on a black bay, couldn't copy the pic, but looked damn good, almost as if intended that way, 
anyone with an extreme willing to try (and post)?

View attachment 12877959


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

hugof3C said:


> no need to mod, straps can be found with that lug shape.


Where? I'd love to know, for the life of me I could not find any straps like that anywhere. If you could point me towards somewhere where there are more like this, I would be greatly appreciative!! So I don't have to keep modding.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

taifighter said:


> Where? I'd love to know, for the life of me I could not find any straps like that anywhere. If you could point me towards somewhere where there are more like this, I would be greatly appreciative!! So I don't have to keep modding.


just from the top of my head, steinhart,

View attachment 12878141














what makes them hard to find is by what name these go for, but they are out there, maybe bonetto has some, 
but why not contact some vendors with a pic or explanation,
maybe they can set you up

maybe easier still to find are oris-shaped ones, if you remove the middle bracelet link, but they may prove to be a more difficult fit


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Marathon on Uncle Seiko Tropic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

hugof3C said:


> just from the top of my head, steinhart,


-

View attachment 12878141

Haha Steinhart was the inspiration, and I have one of those, but they can only fit Steinhart models, and only come in black. They center gap is too small to fit Helson links, and they only come in 22mm, which doesn't match the 30mm lug shape of the Helson. Even if I could find another brand that made these kinds of straps, what are the chances that the dimensions fit perfectly? I'm doubtful that you could find a 30mm strap with a 12mm center section cut out without modding...

Unfortunately the Oris straps do not work. Instead of the center part cut out, they have the center part EXTEND out. These attach to the lugs, which was the entire reason I did this to begin with, because they're super uncomfortable for larger wrists.

I'll keep an eye out if I do see any alternatives though!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

In its natural habitat of water. Although it's that disgusting cold white kind.


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> In its natural habitat of water. Although it's that disgusting cold white kind.


Ha! I thought it was sitting on a white shag carpet at first


----------



## wedemboyz (Jun 13, 2017)

It took a few days to grow on me... but the 053 OEM is my all time favorite rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

taifighter said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, you want them to cover the lugs..
no, that wide I don't know of any, all will have either a substancially larger or multiple fixing points to the case, like an AP royal oak replacement.

I know, reason I mentioned oris is because those are easier to find and fix not onto the lugs but instead of the 12mm centre section, but only just noticed it's the same bar holding both the headpiece and centre section..

good hunting, but if you forgo the 30mm, perhaps you'll still find some

(sorry, can't remove the picture for some reason, just ignore it)


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

H2O Marlin on Borealis Rubber


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh an a isofrane


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Orange:


----------



## reluctantsnowman (Jan 5, 2017)

Scuba dude


----------



## DVC (Mar 17, 2014)

Sinn U212 SDR on OEM rubber deployment strap


----------



## topol2 (Jul 12, 2016)

/


----------



## grayfox8647 (Apr 1, 2016)

Summer fun boi


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ARMIDA Bronze on Borealis Blue Rubber

































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

SBP051 on Uncle Seiko waffle, loving it!


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Super blue on Bonetto:


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

On a deep desk dive today...


----------



## chosenhandle (Dec 11, 2014)

*Omega Seamaster Apnea with Omega Rubber Strap*. Very unique Diver


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Seiko on Cuda rubber:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tomek123er (Dec 24, 2012)

Lld


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## taifighter (Jul 31, 2017)

Imitating the IWC Aquatimer-style of rubber strap with a custom strap on a Zenton G45 Limited Edition 500m GMT diver!








Wrist Shot:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

NTH Tropic. My fave.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gruppo ardito on isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bask7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Leia_Mojos said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice shot, nice strap. I hope I can get something like this soon for my Rolex Sub ND


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

Bask7 said:


> Nice shot, nice strap. I hope I can get something like this soon for my Rolex Sub ND


which strap is this


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Glad I found this thread. Here are a few divers I have on rubber straps.

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on original rubbers strap.















Mido Ocean Star on original rubber strap.















Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver on original rubber strap















Seiko SRBP055 on Hirsch Pure


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monster on Hirsch Robbie:


----------



## REPPIN (Mar 12, 2008)

denmanproject said:


> SBP051 on Uncle Seiko waffle, loving it!


:drool:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

779 Turtle mod on Bonetto Cinturini 284.
dP


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dan Pierce said:


> 779 Turtle mod on Bonetto Cinturini 284.
> dP


Great job on the mod! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aesirone (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Willard mod on Uncle Seiko waffle


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

MM300 rubber on SBDC051


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

MikeCfromLI said:


>


Which strap is this?


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis


----------



## Jojo73 (Sep 19, 2016)

6309 on Uncle Seiko Waffle Strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

ddru said:


> Which strap is this?


https://www.globalwatchband.com/accent-premium-caoutchouc-rubber-watch-strap-22mm.html


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Gruppo Ardito on black isofrane.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRPB055 Samurai on Hirsch Pure


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Borealis rubber on MM300


----------



## Earl Grey (Aug 17, 2013)

Seaforth on Cheapest NATO tropic.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Another (see #151) H2O Marlin and Helberg CH8 on Borealis rubbers:


----------



## laza80 (Aug 9, 2016)

Amphibia on Borealis vulcanized rubber.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

On vintage (rubber) isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Two Zodiacs on Hirsch Extreme........


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Watchgecko ZuluDiver which matches Magrette Kara bezel


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

On Squale rubber:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Borealis Green


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on orig. rubber strap.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

Srp777

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Grey Zulu diver from Watch Gecko.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Aquis hours ago


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

BC284









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

First version of Oceanking with bundled rubber 









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Palmettoman said:


> View attachment 13117979


Nice rubber strap. Curved as well. May I ask what brand of rubber strap is it?


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Nice rubber strap. Curved as well. May I ask what brand of rubber strap is it?


Thanks. Zealande


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Earl Grey said:


> Seaforth on Cheapest NATO tropic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, how is the quality on their tropic straps?
Is it silicone? Does it pick up dust? Vanilla smell?
I like the different colors available. Seems like they are the only ones that sell 20mm tropic straps in colors other than black


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Wow.. 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)

Bonetto Cinturini 300D on Zodiac Super Seawolf 53


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Helberg on Cuda:


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)

Citizen, BC 300 D with Citizen clasp


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

MM300 SBDX001..









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Diving in Costa Rica with my Doxa on rubber.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Sweet!


franco60 said:


> Diving in Costa Rica with my Doxa on rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Just got my new Barton strap. Come with "3" pieces. Spare non-tang side. Impressive and comfortable. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## elbluemen (Mar 13, 2018)

Bonetto on the squale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Scuba Dude with OE rubber, cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Breguet7147 (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## FiftyFathoms (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Yellow on Bonetto rubber:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ldo123 (May 15, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Uncle Seiko Tropic on Scurfa


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Just arrived today, mounted a Zelos Tropic strap, for a week at Gulf Shores starting tomorrow.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Turtle + Uncle Seiko Waffle =


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Another of my new Scurfa collection.. the The Diver One "Original" seen here out on my back patio this evening while relaxing with a glass of wine after a long hot IDPA match....


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Toxic Magnum Rubber Strap


----------



## DiverBob (May 13, 2007)




----------



## Proliant (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a few Vostoks on rubber ....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Seiko strap


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

delma rubber,

View attachment DSC_0003.jpg


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Scurfa Diver One MS-18 just delivered yesterday... sans the Toxic NATO and on a black Scrufa rubber strap...


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mumblypeg said:


> View attachment 13239107


Oh, so nice - what strap is that please?


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Can't seem to shake off this combo 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Bonetto:









Seiko rubber:


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

SKX007 on a Barton Elite Silicon. It's a really comfortable strap that doesn't stick to the wrist.


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)

Early issue Pro Aqua 1500 meters w/sapphire bezel fitted with a DB Bonetto Cinturini Italian rubber strap, sunshine yellow sunray dial for the 1st full week of summer.


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

piiiiiiics


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

mumblypeg said:


> View attachment 13250205


perfect fit - what strap is that?


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

knightRider said:


> perfect fit - what strap is that?


that's the omega oem, same design, slightly different specs than the one for the 2500 POs


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Borealis-Frane on a C300.


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, duplicate post.


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## ak_angel (Feb 9, 2016)

Matching rubber strap









Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Borealis Blue 24
















*


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

Blue MOP came in


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale on an Uncle Seiko...


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

Omega EMP 2541.80









Time is a gift...


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Dynamite Kid19 (May 19, 2013)

Deep Blue Tritdiver Pepsi ceramic on a blue Hydro 91.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Borealis Green







*


----------



## bearcats7777 (Sep 8, 2012)

On Wrist Today - *Haigh & Hastings M2 Duke of Wellington "Dukes" Edition #115 of 150*


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

I mean, it's just the OEM strap, but still...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA on a Hirsch Robby


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0040 on a Tropic Strap:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Borealis Black..







*


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Squale Sommozatore con Arne ;-)


----------



## Ckasik (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Crafterblue Universal strap, awesome quality









Enviado desde Costa Rica


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

SBDX001 on a Bonneto Cinturini rubber Zulu (single layer, no underpassing flap).


----------



## SKOBR (Sep 25, 2017)

Yema Superman Heritage 2018 with a waffle rubber strap

Sent from my new iPhone X using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

$11 Amazon Rubber on a SRPB55


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

First job out of the box was to sniff the strap to see if it ponged of vanilla.


----------



## coop (May 14, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 13046719
> 
> 
> View attachment 13046721


Can anyone tell me where I can pick up one of these date wheels? Or a white Kanji version?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido OS on oe rubber.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Borealis Blue 24mm


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Crepas tektite on rubber strap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sinn EZM 13 w/ vintage isofrane


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hammerhead on Hirsh:


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Maranez Kata on Borealis strap









Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A3003 mit Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Trying a Vintage Tropic...not sure about the color....


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Squale Uva









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oceanz (Jan 14, 2018)

Ckasik said:


> View attachment 13298561


Your No Date looks great on rubber strap


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mrwatchusername (Jun 10, 2013)

Hirsch Rubber Strap









- - - Updated - - -

Hirsch Rubber Strap


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Hirsch chunky rubber!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Scuba dude...now that I posted it I see the rubber strap is not visible. Sorry.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Let me make it up with another Vostok.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Sbbn015 on a Borealis strap


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

Sorry I'm posting this on more than one board but it's sooo good it has to be shared ... My first rubber strap and I absolutely love it. The watch sits better on my wrist and is more comfortable than ever. I'll still mess about and switch straps frequently but this is bound to be a regular.


----------



## beanerds (Jun 18, 2017)

Beautiful soft rubber strap on my Solar ' Black ' Limited edition .

Beanerds.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Lidstar (Dec 12, 2016)

Squale 1521 Onda on Tropical Rubber Strap









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 on orange Isofrane by -2m deep


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Borealis rubber straps just arrived. Still deciding what I'll put the 22mm black one on - maybe the skx007?

Here's orange on an srp315:









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Sodafarl said:


> Sorry I'm posting this on more than one board but it's sooo good it has to be shared ... My first rubber strap and I absolutely love it. The watch sits better on my wrist and is more comfortable than ever. I'll still mess about and switch straps frequently but this is bound to be a regular.
> 
> View attachment 13430641


Is that WatchGecko rubber?


----------



## Sodafarl (Sep 22, 2017)

knightRider said:


> Is that WatchGecko rubber?


Yep, WatchGecko Zuludiver 284


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

H2O Kalmar 2 ;-)


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

24mm orange original Isofrane on Kalmar 2 OT 8000m


----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sodafarl said:


> Sorry I'm posting this on more than one board but it's sooo good it has to be shared ... My first rubber strap and I absolutely love it. The watch sits better on my wrist and is more comfortable than ever. I'll still mess about and switch straps frequently but this is bound to be a regular.
> 
> View attachment 13430641
> 
> ...


A perfect match!

Goes to check watchGecko site....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sobinum (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

hugof3C said:


> View attachment 13449371
> 
> View attachment 13449383


Borealis is the way to go I guess. What a bummer.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

On RubberB strap.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

LogisticsCzar said:


> Borealis is the way to go I guess. What a bummer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


as for where to go, I'm still experiencing,
just one less untrodden path there


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Navy rubber strap from Farer.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Orient Mako USA II on cheap ebay strap


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

New strap from Crafter Blue.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

22mm MKII rubber.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

Two unusual rubbers. MM300 on a new Grand Seiko rubber made for the sbgv247. Fits beautifully. And LLD on a vintage Tropic Sport..
Dan


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Judging by recent pages, orange and black is the new orange and the new black. My orange and black Baiji fits in.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth #hairywrists









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

My first time wear a rubber strap since I was kid...It is remarkable comfortable and not as sweaty as I remember it being.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star V on oe curved rubber strap:-!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Orient Black Mako on Android rubber.

The texture is comfortable, but a bit of lint and hair magnet (adjusting the keepers is always a hair-pulling affair). Strap is a bit stiff so fit is a bit hit and miss. With my wrist and the OEM buckle, it has to be adjusted just a bit tighter than what's truly comfortable. Will probably be fine if I switch to a buckle of slightly different length.

When Android was rebranding to Aragon, they were selling the Android-branded straps (name appears only on the buckle) for $10 apiece. At that price, I have few complaints. They still sell these under the Aragon label for $30, and at that price I'd look to other options.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Had this watch for 3 years and never wore the rubber, and all of a sudden I'm kinda into it.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Farer rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Black Farer.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Oe rubber on UN


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Seiko Padi -- Meyhofer


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

Obris Morgan--black rubber


----------



## t minus (Dec 10, 2014)

This inexpensive watch isn't ISO certified, but I think it is resilient enough to withstand reasonable depths which most dive. Unfortunately, it doesn't see much wrist time because I have WAY too many watches. It is a great watch for the $25 new it was purchased at.


----------



## Robertoni (Feb 20, 2018)

thejollywatcher said:


> Farer rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome strap and dial combo, I love it


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

No name band, but I think it goes OK with this one









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Farer.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

GS Quartz Diver w/ Seiko Z22 Rubber


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Padi Turtle









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

New Crafter Blue... I don't think I'm going to keep it actually... looks good, but it's thick like an isofrane, and I like the feel of the borealis rubber better.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I have spent the last few days with my new mistress....


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Sinn U1 on Isofrane


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Not rubber but a Barton Elite Silicone quick release strap on a C.Ward C60 Trident 600 vintage. Feels comfy and not as much lint attraction compared to other silicone straps.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Z22 Seiko Rubber Strap on GS Quartz Diver. Strong lugs with Zaratsu polish. Beautiful signed crown. A simple Seiko DNA strap on a luxury Diver.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

2018 Cave Dweller on the fitted rubber









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## narchibald (Jun 26, 2018)

Great thread! thanks for sharing all


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

After a couple of days on tattered NATO straps, back on the Seiko Z22 rubber....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

To say I really like this watch would be an understatement.


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

got my Rolex Submariner for diving..


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Rolex Submariner 116613LB with Rubber B Strap


----------



## devince (Aug 3, 2018)

Barton elite silicon. Not my favorite though


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

UN Marine Diver today. Love the original rubber strap. Soft and pliant on the wrist.:-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko 6309-7049 Production January of 1979 on Seiko Rubber Strap DAL1BP


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 Blue Whale. Rubber strap from Marathon.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Wednesday:-!


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on OE rubber:-!

😀😄Saturday


----------



## Alimamy (Nov 22, 2013)

I love the mm300 strap. It's stiff, but forms to the wrist over time and doesn't collect any lent.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Seiko Rally Diver mod on a rubber strap >>>


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

Another Seiko Diver on rubber >>>


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

not high end but a decent watch


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)

20 yr old Hammerhead, my first diver. cleaned it up and added a new strap


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Probably my favorite watch at the moment (Zelos Mako V2). Liked it so much I ordered another


----------



## prezes (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice topic!
Although I write here very seldom I decided to make an exception- maybe someone will get inspired. 




If you can count maratac a rubber 









Also if you can count maratac a rubber


















And the watches I have sold



Some more rubbers are coming. So tbc...

Regards, Peter


----------



## chin9_ie (Oct 5, 2018)

Rolex Submariner 
116613LB


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Seaforth on tropic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Several people commented favorably lately on the OEM strap of the MDV-106, so I decided to give it another try, never having worn it much before. Conclusion: not as comfortable as the Borealis rubber it wore before, but not bad for being included in the cost of what was already a brilliant watch for a low, low price.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Cave Dweller on fitted rubber









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Sinn U1 on Isofrane


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

'
2006 42mm Planet Ocean on DeBeer 911 dive strap (with ad-hoc safety leash), Deep Water Bay, South China Sea...
























'


----------



## GoodLord (Jul 9, 2011)

CH6 on black Isofrane


----------



## Sebast975 (May 23, 2018)

Curved-end tropic rubber strap on a super sea wolf 53.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on OE curved rubber strap :-!


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Halios Seaforth Signal Orange


----------



## Dshirts74 (Mar 4, 2018)

Had this one too. SKX mod on white rubber.


----------



## watchingandwaiting (May 21, 2018)

Nemimus Spaceman Earth Dweller :- )


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## LuxuryRevolution (Sep 7, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Sawyer (Jun 27, 2017)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Showing her age this morning in the sunlight.

'80 Cushion case Suwa Dial on Original GL-831


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sharky has been tangoed.










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😄😊 Thursday ☕🖖🏽


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Orange isofrane









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Turtle on rubber to go deep undercover










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## Eingram141 (Apr 14, 2014)

On a Zuludiver tropic.


----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Have a good one....600









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Amphion Dark Gilt on a Bonetto Cinturini 282.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ocean Star on Mido rubber:-!


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## latitude222 (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good morning all

2nd change of the day, Ventus Mori M4 on tropical rubber strap:-!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## thewatchcollectorteam (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SRP777 Turtle, Bonetto Cinturini 284










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Beau M (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Barton on a Tissot Seastar (my only picture and it's really not of the strap - poop):


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

SKX009 on BC284 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## dan.05 (Sep 27, 2018)

Dav25 said:


> SKX009 on BC284
> 
> 
> 
> ...










SNE39P


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_3102.jpg


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Green machine on a yellow crafter....


----------



## mnf67 (Jan 30, 2018)

53 Skin on Strapsco


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Uncle Seiko tropic is also a pretty safe look on these:


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Isofrane










Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pajero2001# (Jul 21, 2018)

Deep Blue sea ram/borealis strap and deepblue clasp


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SRP777 on Bonetto Cinturini 284










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Radio Room on Barton, Dude on OEM








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Orange rubber.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios Seaforth III on Farer blue rubber strap:-!


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Farer blue too!



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

View attachment DSC_4032.jpg


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Does anyone have a deployment clasp on a rubber strap? My Helson Turtle came with a great Cuda strap, but I hate the fussiness of a buckle.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Farer blue too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo. My left hand trying in vain to stop my right hand from pressing the "buy" key on the Steinhart 39 gmt.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

thejollywatcher said:


> Farer blue too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo. My left hand trying in vain to stop my right hand from pressing the "buy" key on the Steinhart 39 gmt.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Relo60 said:


> Great combo. My left hand trying in vain to stop my right hand from pressing the "buy" key on the Steinhart 39 gmt.


Lol. Not tryna make like difficult for you or anything......but here it is on an NTH tropic rubber.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Switched to a Barton.



















Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jacksonpt (Feb 12, 2019)

Mine...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

+--


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Shark master









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

First time with this strap


----------



## Sprint Veloce (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## royalenfield (Aug 25, 2016)

Tickythebull said:


> Shark master
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Zulu Diver rubber nato









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

-


----------



## FlerBear (May 7, 2017)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On Barton Elite Strap...great strap for the $$$ very comfortable out of the box and the keeper lock is ingenious!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

dp


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zelos Mako II


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

U1 SE


----------



## oldhawkeye (Dec 20, 2016)

Early 1970's Zodiac Seawolf with period NOS rubber strap.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Self built from Otto Frei parts









Enviado desde mi Moto Z2 Play mediante Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Matched up 600..like either Black or Blue with it...searching to find out if they had a orange in the 7o's...dont think so for these?









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## timeseaclock (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> Matched up 600..like either Black or Blue with it...searching to find out if they had a orange in the 7o's...dont think so for these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classic piece there Dave. What size are your wrists?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mefuzzy (Mar 1, 2016)

The Borealis Oceanaut on a Straposphere rubber.









Follow me on IG @jimmy.tjv


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I just got back from spending a week on the beach. Wore my Tuna on Rubber the entire time am loving this watch as much as any and much more than most. It is not at the beach any more, but it is still on my wrist.

Seiko SBBN033


----------



## timeseaclock (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Uncle Seiko tropic again, but back to black bezel here:

















scurfa brown strap, not really the right strap for it, but thought it was worth a couple pics:


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Vintage Waltham diver on a Tropic.


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

MM300 on Uncle Seiko waffle.


----------



## ewiz240 (Feb 1, 2019)

skx009 meets uncleseiko

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Reimagined Seiko on reimagined "Chocolate Bar" strap

SBDC053 "53MAS" and Uncle Seiko bring a cool vintage vibe with modern solutions to wrist presence. In all honesty it feels softer than a MM300 strap but not as soft as silicone straps now on modern Seiko divers. Less rubber and more plastic but my first impressions are favorable. 
View attachment 14070983


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Angads14 (Jun 24, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Found this on Amazon and figured I would give it a shot, it's really soft but a lint magnet. I decided to try it on the Armida but will probably use this strap on another watch for when I go to gym...


----------



## MS_original (Jan 23, 2019)

My Mako batman on a rubber strap. Has a great bracelet but I like the rubber strap look just as much


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Crafter blue on Pely 5 liner.....love this combo


----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

Pretty good substitution for the amazing Biwi rubber for the Seaforth. Bonetto Cinturini. My favourite brand of VFM rubber strap










IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

— Zelos Hammerhead bronze meteorite

— Seiko Monster, gen 1


----------



## Pinata (Mar 29, 2018)

ewiz240 said:


> View attachment 14055389
> skx009 meets uncleseiko
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a nice strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Blue with blue original omega rubber...needs to be longer









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa rubber on ND513RD Blue


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## wis_dad (Jun 13, 2012)

LLD on a Watch Gecko rubber.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Watch Gecko grey Zulu diver.










Sent from the talk of Tapa


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day Wisers;-)

Trying on the new Noomoon buckleless and loopless, quick release rubber strap on the NTH Näcken Vintage Blue. Kinda tricky strapping on but once strapped really a snug fit. Love it.


----------



## 10mmauto (Jan 22, 2012)

Tudor Black Bay Steel on Crafter Blue rubber dive strap (needed curved spring bars to get it to fit)...


----------



## ElliotH11 (Feb 10, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> Good day Wisers;-)
> 
> Trying on the new Noomoon buckleless and loopless, quick release rubber strap on the NTH Näcken Vintage Blue. Kinda tricky strapping on but once strapped really a snug fit. Love it.
> 
> ...


That's a good looking strap!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ElliotH11 said:


> That's a good looking strap!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

D P


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Chocolate Bar strap from Uncle Seiko on MM300 / SBDX001


----------



## rybo (Dec 31, 2018)

Got a couple to show off. Uncle Seiko Tropic on my SRPC23J turtle, and 2 WatchGecko Zulu Divers on my SKX's









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Borealis Sea Storm on Borealis natural rubber with butterfly deployant buckle..


----------



## Teppka (Mar 2, 2016)

Relo60 said:


> View attachment 14118135


Looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Adversary (May 9, 2019)

ISO on MM, works like a charm.









Poslano sa mog CLT-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

A few Sinn's 




























Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Farer rubber.



















Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Crafter Blue just landed. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abroy (Jul 26, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14182547
> View attachment 14182551


Great pairing..

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Seiko 6458-600A on Uncle Seiko Tropic


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Omega SMP 300 on Zealande strap









Sent from my CPH1851 using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Monday


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

More or less the current summer strap set up.


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On Uncle Seiko Blue Waffle


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Barton Elite.


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Uncle Seiko Khaki Waffle, Dan Henry 1970 40mm


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Omega PO strap on SMPc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Danny S (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## kelt (May 17, 2013)

BB on Everest strap


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

``


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Sea Ram 500 on N.D.Limits rubber.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Here’s my Borealis Estoril on a rubber Barton’s Elite.


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Squale 1521 on Scurfa rubber from ToxicNATOS.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue Farer.



















Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

PO2500C 45.5 Casino Royale


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Uncle Seiko Waffle on the Solar Padi Tuna. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

MARANEZ


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star on original rubber strap:-s


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Relo60 said:


> Mido Ocean Star on original rubber strap:-s
> 
> View attachment 14227439
> View attachment 14227443


Not a fan of gold watches but I really like everything about this piece. What size is it and is it a current production model?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

rcorreale said:


> Not a fan of gold watches but I really like everything about this piece. What size is it and is it a current production model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


v

It's 42.5mm x 11.5mm, l to l is 49mm. 22 lug width. It's still available on Mido's website in various colours in steel or rubber.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DP


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## jhchrono (Jan 17, 2019)

Titanium Planet Ocean. Love the Omega structured rubber band, it's so comfortable.


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14233001












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlosimery (May 13, 2019)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 14233001












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

It just works









Time is a gift...


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

took said:


> It just works


why not giving it a try, then?


----------



## took (Jul 26, 2013)

hugof3C said:


> why not giving it a try, then?


Oh, but I do! 









Time is a gift...


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

RubberB...very well fitted and you can use the deployant easily...
Have a top day guys

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## fortcollinswatchguy (Jun 24, 2014)

My 009 on a borealis strap. Amazing for the price










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DaveandStu said:


> RubberB...very well fitted and you can use the deployant easily...
> Have a top day guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Which strap is that, Dave?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Which strap is that, Dave?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


Oops, doppy me, didn't read your comment fully..

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

All good Knighty, you probably have one,.a few colours too...fitting the deployant is Killa...
All the best mate

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Wrist: 6.5" flat

Sent from the Talk of Tapa


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

w—


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette stock strap. So comfortable....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

One of the classical










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 14243587


What strap is that? The colour is stunning

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Good day folks.

NTH Näcken vintage blue on Noomoon quick release buckleless rubber straps.

Happy First day of Summer:-!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Certina DS PH200M on an Archer quick-release:


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

OEM. Not TOO shabby.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's my Borealis Sea Storm on my custom made by Alex yellowdog rally style single pass 3 ring Zulu:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

And we're back 2 weeks on this thread! The WUS time machine!!


----------



## Blackdog (Apr 27, 2007)

Rubber/cordura hybrid strap from CW.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

NTH Tropic.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Bradjhomes said:


>


Awesome watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent Kolakowski (Dec 6, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

New...still trying to decide if the "ripples" are too big. They work, though. So, I've got to decide form over function or function over form.


----------



## rborden (May 2, 2006)

A fantastic look! I have never seen a Camo strap on on AP! 
Love it! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Newly arrived Scurfa MS19 on supplied strap. This really is a fantastically comfortable strap


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Sugman said:


> New...still trying to decide if the "ripples" are too big. They work, though. So, I've got to decide form over function or function over form.
> 
> View attachment 14276711
> 
> View attachment 14276715


since seiko switched to silicone, all vented straps actually work as intended, 
and, although I only own one from orient, material, if same, is surprisingly good.
I'd go with a flatter vent for that one,
more like a bonnetto 261









I have no problem with it overpowering the watch if it works, 
mine does a bit, but it feels so right I can't see myself going back


----------



## Vibroverb (Dec 29, 2018)

almost 20 years old Breitling


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Blue Farer rubber.




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SRP775 on 22mm waffle


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JDM 7c43-7010 on OEM DAL1BP


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On iso with Toxic spring bars for SKX









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Orange Farer.




























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

This Prime on a Borealis


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette on stock rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

Submariner 14060M on Zealande


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Here's to the 70's

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Great summer wear!


----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

atlbbqguy said:


> Magrette on stock rubber strap
> 
> View attachment 14295941
> 
> ...


Just a thought, but has it ever crossed your mind to take a new photo, a different angle, maybe a different background, something, anything? rather than posting the exact same photo every week?


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

supawabb said:


> Just a thought, but has it ever crossed your mind to take a new photo, a different angle, maybe a different background, something, anything? rather than posting the exact same photo every week?


Your killing me smalls. Yes, yes it has. Just lazy I guess. Here you go....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

atlbbqguy said:


> Your killing me smalls. Yes, yes it has. Just lazy I guess. Here you go....
> 
> View attachment 14329859
> 
> ...


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Rubber strap on pseudo diver. All g-shocks are 200m WR. Some, like this one, seem to be built like a tank.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Another view of my Magrette MPD II...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## landof10k (Dec 8, 2016)

Would say the rubber with stitching on the MV Nereide is my favorite.


----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

These 2 b-)


----------



## Willsieb (May 26, 2019)

SBDC001 Sumo on the Black rubber and a leather NATO 🤔


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

A couple of Seikos on waffle straps.


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

And one more.


----------



## fetasigma (Nov 28, 2012)

Vostok 710 case on rubber show strap



Vostok 420 zissou on rubber



Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

And now a new picture of my Magrette on rubber.,,









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandonskinner (Feb 28, 2016)

Blue Rubber









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Rubber strap on pseudo diver. All g-shocks are 200m WR. Some, like this one, seem to be built like a tank.
> 
> View attachment 14330113


Amazing combo, can you put some wristshots ? I love it

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brendanlcm (Mar 17, 2016)

Bonetto Cinturini Rubber with strapcode clasp









Sent from my GM1900 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Can't beat a Seiko on a good old rubber expander.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Superocean


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

Bartons strap on my grail


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Kontiki have 200m WR but no dive bezel, more of a sailor's watch:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## liquidtension (Feb 20, 2019)

A bunch of divers + others on different brands of tropic straps!


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

PO2500










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

SD Tuna, on a Garmin clip on rubber strap.....love the colour pop!


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Vostok strap on 009









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal (Dec 31, 2018)

SMPc on OEM rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

D1-500 on original strap. Very comfy.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TropiCuda


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette MPD II...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Kalmar 2 Mokume Gane on Black Isofrane


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Lealole (Dec 22, 2014)

Seamaster 300









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette MPD II on stock rubber strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

A really nice OEM band on this one....


----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Belhemel strap


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Put a Barton on my Amphibia















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Both straps are new...and inexpensive (@ $15)...


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Turtle silicon on Monster.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New reissue of the BLUE Tropic strap


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

*These 2 are my current rotation at the moment.

Proxima MM300 on WatchGecko Vintage Tropical Style Rubber, the Zuludiver*


*Seems the Helm has taken over my watch collection for most worn as I have it on easily 28 days a month at some point in the day.

Helm Vanuatu on Borealis rubber.*


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m1


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

MPD II....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Really happy with the value of this Barton silicone strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

X2-Elijah said:


> View attachment 14441603
> 
> 
> View attachment 14441605


That looks really good. Makes me pause on the thin diver decision...

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Red rubber on Sinn U1









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Bonetto Cinturini strap just arrived, yesterday...


----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## JLater (Apr 19, 2006)

Oris Aquis Date

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Loving this rubber strap from Scurfa. Just feels right and comfy:-!


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Tropic strap on my Brass plated







FFF mod

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

Any guesses at what I'm wearing?


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette with stock strap...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

Longines Nautilus Skin Diver on rubber


----------



## Jwt5096 (May 21, 2017)

Raymond Weil Freelancer Diver on a Hadley-Roma rubber strap:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

riceknight said:


> Longines Nautilus Skin Diver on rubber
> View attachment 14470565


Noice! Question: Did you buy the jacket to match the watch (luminous), or did you buy the watch to match the jacket? Either way - fine combo!


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

Apia said:


>


Nice! Rubber B strap?


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

TheBigBurrito said:


> Nice! Rubber B strap?


Hello,
No, it's a Zealande Rubber strap and I'm the CEO of the brand 
https://www.zealande.com

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ImolaRed (Aug 24, 2019)

I don't think I'll ever take it diving, would scare me but it's the only watch I have that came new with a rubber strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)

A1 45mm on Isofrane


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Yellowdog nato single pass rubber strap, extremely comfortable. Love the textured pattern!


----------



## riceknight (Jul 14, 2018)

TheGanzman said:


> riceknight said:
> 
> 
> > Longines Nautilus Skin Diver on rubber
> ...


Haha they just match by chance, I really like natural and tan leather, boots, jacket, wallet, belt ect.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## kokoro (Sep 15, 2009)

The new arnie.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Tuesday😊👍🏽🖖🏽

Halios Seaforth III on Farer rubber/Halios buckle


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

OEM style. Yet to find a more comfortable way to wear these two. NATOs are a close second.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jamese302 (Jan 28, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 14483377


Love that blue strap, great combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage combo : 80' Poljot Amphibian & Tropic strap


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

RedFroggy said:


> Vintage combo : 80' Poljot Amphibian & Tropic strap
> 
> View attachment 14488649


Very cool watch. I love it.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoying an espresso ☕ with the TBB on a rubber nato









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

THG said:


> Enjoying an espresso ☕ with the TBB on a rubber nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking' good!


----------



## B_Curl (May 2, 2019)

Seiko divers just look so damn fine on rubber straps.



Premise said:


> OEM style. Yet to find a more comfortable way to wear these two. NATOs are a close second.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

You definitely cannot go wrong with an AP. Great strap as well. One day I'll own one.


----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

Panerai's always look good on a black rubber band. Check out Horus straps if you haven't already.


----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

That is definitely a unique looking watch. I'll have to look into these.


----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

The side of that bezel is definitely unique. Great looking watch.


----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

Rubber band looks good on the sea-dweller. Gives it a more sport look. Very nice.


----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

The orange is sharp on that watch. Still amazing the intricacy of watches now.


----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

Is that a bronze case and bezel? I am a fan of the bronze bezel and case of the B&R Diver they have.


----------



## baraj1466 (Dec 7, 2018)

Great bezel on this one as well. Great placement of black and red. I am definitely a fan.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Djb160 (Aug 30, 2019)

SKX013 on Barton Strap


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Mid-day strap change (from reissue  strap to a vintage NOS isofrane) Currently wearing my 45+ years old birth year 6105-8110  

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## Jowens (Mar 3, 2018)

Just got this on today. My first Isofrane.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On Iso today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

Sla025









Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sae


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

anrex said:


> `


 A STUNNING Fifty Fathom homage from one of my favorite Dive Watch makers!DETAILS DETAILS man...
My Sea Storm Arabic on Borealis OD Green rubber...


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian 1967


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Samurai on CrafterBlue


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

Sinn UX GSG9


Sinn U2 


Sinn EZM1 Le 


Zodiac Super Seawolf 68le


Christopher Ward Trident GMT C60


Seiko Baby Monster


----------



## Dan J (Jan 1, 2015)

35 Degrees Celsius today - leather is back in the box pending cooler weather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that color!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That Boctok is sharp looking


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice background!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sharp photos!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I appreciate the old school equipment!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That Seiko’s sharp!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Funny!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sharp photos!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool color!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Jealous of the backdrop!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like my Scurfa!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great photos!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the colors!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That Squale is cool


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great backdrop!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that strap


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice watch!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice photo!


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

I have three dive watches in my collection the Seiko is always on a rubber strap, the PAM176 flips between leather and rubber, and the sub rotates between the bracelet, leather, rubber, and NATO.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

mcs101 - You are CLEARLY & SHAMELESSLY padding your post count; expect a Nastygram from one of our fine Moderators in short order! Meanwhile, MY advice: Switch to Decaf!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that blue!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice photos!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that look


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sharp look, I like the red accent


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool photo


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Happy Halloween!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I really like that look


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Haven’t seen that before, very cool!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice IWC!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice photo!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the clean lines on that dial


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice Oris!


----------



## fnhpwr1 (Apr 2, 2014)

This guy should get out of the box more often.


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Great for Halloween


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Sharp look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that Hamilton


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool lume!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the lines of that dial


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Very cool color!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice backdrop!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a good look


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a sharp looking watch


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice settings, jealous!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a pretty nice setting....


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that black and yellow strap!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a good looking dial!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice watch and backdrop!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool photo with the backdrop


----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

My three divers. The Seiko is always on a rubber strap, the Panerai either on leather or rubber, and the sub rotates between a bracelet, leather, rubber, or nato strap.


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice Seamaster!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool photo


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like those colors!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool color combo


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that clean dial


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice photo!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice classic Sub!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a slick look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that dial


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Cool shot!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a cool photo


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a nice comb!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice watches!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that dial!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that clean dial!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That looks cool


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

mcs101 said:


> Nice Seamaster!





mcs101 said:


> Cool photo





mcs101 said:


> I like those colors!





mcs101 said:


> Cool color combo





mcs101 said:


> I like that clean dial





mcs101 said:


> Nice photo!





mcs101 said:


> Nice classic Sub!





mcs101 said:


> That's a slick look!





mcs101 said:


> I like that dial





mcs101 said:


> Cool shot!





mcs101 said:


> That's a cool photo





mcs101 said:


> That's a nice comb!





mcs101 said:


> Nice watches!





mcs101 said:


> I like that dial!





mcs101 said:


> I like that clean dial!


What are you selling once you reach 100 posts?

Here's my Ventus Northstar on oem tropic...


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I really like that blue!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like the lines of your Ocean Star!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a cool shot!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that idea, I’ve broken pins before


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Very cool backdrop!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Super clean look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice combo!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I really like that color!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Slick look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice shot, I like the understated color


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like that look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

It works!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s sharp!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a slick look


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

I like those colors!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice look!


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a very cool look


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That’s a cool look


----------



## mcs101 (Jun 22, 2010)

That Oris looks cool combined with the great backdrop


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Oops! Looks who's post count just got reset... : -))


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Reported you know who

Does tropic count? It's rubber on the inside 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LogisticsCzar (Jun 23, 2017)

Here's some rubber straps to offset that garbage we all had to scroll past.











Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

https://timeconcepts.net/collections/hla/products/hawaiian-lifeguard-association-hla5404
Just ordered this Hawaiian Lifeguard diver on rubber HLA5404. I'm going to Hawaii next week but don't have time to buy there.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I thought I'd try this Bonetto Cinturini 324 on one of my Combat Subs. I'm trying to decide if I like it...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart 39gmt on Hirsch Pure blue rubber straps:-!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Dan J said:


> 35 Degrees Celsius today - leather is back in the box pending cooler weather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


35 Celsius! Obviously not in the U.S. That's warm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Aquastar Benthos 500 on orange Isofrane.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok SE RE III Байка́л on Zuludiver


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

Because I'm nuts about this watch!


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

The Marathon rubber is so nice.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Sammy on just arrived Uncle Seiko strap.


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

b-) ...


----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)

-->>


----------



## scubaboy60 (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

Deepsea 116660 on Aqua-Blue rubber




















Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## RhinestoneChow (Mar 11, 2019)

All black 500M Aquaracer with rubber rally strap.









Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Palo (Jul 5, 2018)

Has anyone trimmed the lug width of a rubber strap?

I have a seamaster midsize and been looking for a decent strap. I’ve thought about buying the fitted seamaster style like posted above and trim the width. Since it’s fitted I’m not too sure I can make it look “original”


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

Palo said:


> Has anyone trimmed the lug width of a rubber strap?
> 
> I have a seamaster midsize and been looking for a decent strap. I've thought about buying the fitted seamaster style like posted above and trim the width. Since it's fitted I'm not too sure I can make it look "original"


I have done several, and there's a.. learning curve, 
until you're sure, keep working on old straps you don't mind destroying.

this is something I do/ have done for watches with proprietary lug designs, like oris,
but for a difference of 2 or 3 mm from strap to lug, I fit them directly, 
I even prefer it like that, as it adds a nice curve and often helps balancing the watch.

I don't know what strap you're referring to, exactly, 
but fitted straps usually have a plastic or metal insert at the ends attaching to the watch, and that is impossible to cut,
don't even consider it. 
also, the hole placement for the spring bar in relation to the watch head will likely not be correct (too close/ far/ high /low) and it's distance to the top of the strap can't be disguised if incorrect, only a mm or two extra thickness on the underside may work.

on a midsize, it's easy to find a strap with generic lug fitment that'll be thick enough to cover the gap, if that's what bothers you, 
maybe you can even find an aftermarket option and Omega has been toying with small sizes lately,
these are the directions I'd take.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

GusDiver said:


> Deepsea 116660 on Aqua-Blue rubber
> View attachment 14607905
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


This looks amazing! Stunning combination :-!


----------



## GusDiver (Nov 29, 2015)

supawabb said:


> This looks amazing! Stunning combination :-!


Thanx!








Enviado desde mi VOG-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

I may of already posted some of these, don't recall.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)

I know the original Seiko strap doesn't get much love, but I find it comfy enough.


----------



## Kinesis (Dec 29, 2014)

Meyhofer from watchbandcenter are good rubber straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2018)

Love this combo.


----------



## Secondary (Jul 22, 2019)

Apologies if this is the wrong place to ask, but is there anyone with a grey borealis strap? thinking of ordering one but would like to see it on a watch first to get a better idea of the shade, I have found photos of every colour on a watch except the grey


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

BB Bronze on the scurfa rubber









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Javyy (Oct 2, 2018)

Apia said:


>


Nice color combo, great shot


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Corwyn_bv (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

After a few years wearing NATOs I am really digging the rubber straps! Very practical also for sweating and showering. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

A friends watch, had to try it own. Very comfortable and think it looks great! Put it on my list of things to consider in future.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## K2LINOS (Mar 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

MuckyMark said:


>


Nice watch, that model was my first automatic, really wish I still had it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

First time on the 372, not sure if I like it yet? As I am used to it on a good leather.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Marathon's fantastic rubber strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Tuna!!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba on original rubber strap:-!


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Think the Isofranes are considered to be rubber?









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

All kind of rubber straps......









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

MM300 on rubber









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G935F met Tapatalk


----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)

Oris Aquis small second hand








Stowa Prodiver lime


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

..on Hirsch Pure blue rubber:-!


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Spinnaker Dumas on Hirsch Pure rubber strap.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Planet Ocean Limited Edition on OEM Rubber


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## sasmatas (Jun 20, 2017)

Hamtun H1 on a yellow rubber strap


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Cinturini rubber strap...


----------



## corsokid (Aug 12, 2019)

Hirsch pure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Eterna KonTiki bronze & ISOfrane strap with DLC buckle


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## cricketdave (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Diver for the day

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Eterna Kontiki with Bonetto Cinturini 282









IMO Bonetto Cinturini makes the best rubber straps. This strap is 6 years old & still smells like vanilla.


----------



## fire_lantern (Mar 1, 2013)

Sinn T2B









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

LHD on OE strap


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)

New color ;-)


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

this....


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Rubbers On...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Tampabuck614 (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

The orange inside of this Hirsch strap is rubber, gonna say it counts!


----------



## zeit_time (Nov 1, 2019)

The orange inside of this Hirsch strap is rubber, gonna say it counts!

View attachment 14805667


----------



## edotkim (Jan 1, 2017)

From a couple of days ago ... man, I am loving Uncle Seiko's Custom Curved Waffle Strap for the SKX case. It's shown here on my modded SKX171.

This is my first experience with a fitted rubber strap and I'm amazed by the degree to which the fitted ends transform the overall appearance of the watch. And, at least for me, the curve built into the strap results in a more secure, more comfortable fit of the watch head against my wrist. Highly recommended!


----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

SKX ON Crafter Blue








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Apia (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just arrived!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

On Borealis (dark) blue strap ...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## scottsosmith (Jan 24, 2010)

Seiko Turtle with factory rubber strap. This strap is a big improvement over the strap that comes with the SKXs








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko Samurai on Hirsch Pure Rubber✌🏼👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## parv (Aug 4, 2019)

(combined with a previous one, #1031)


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Mühle-Glashütte S.A.R. Rescue-Timer


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## williamcrichtonvi (Jan 12, 2019)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 14831229


Scurfa D1 RD my favorite watch 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Baïkal on Zuludiver rubber


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

sry ... getting double posts tonight ...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

.....On Hirsch Pure blue rubber. 😊😄Tuesday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

theleftwrist said:


> IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


*Really sharp looking combination! *



Apia said:


> New color ;-)


*The white looks fantastic!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Has any one mounted a deployment buckle on a Barton Elite rubber strap?


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vintage Poljot Amphibian on rubber tropic strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

today SEIKO 7548-7000, Brian May watches 

... I look forward to watches Seiko 5 Sports Brian May Special Edition SRPE83K1


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Jarvar (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

With a new StrapsCo....


----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

SLA017


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😁🙂Tuesday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## bluecamowhite (Sep 4, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean One







In case you're wondering, the strap is the most impressive part of this watch to me; I like the strap a lot more than the watch itself.

Citizen Promaster Carbon (solar atomic)







This watch came with a metal bracelet. A rubber strap is not available for this watch...so I ordered one for a similar watch and "altered" the case of the watch to make the rubber strap fit. Has anyone else done this?

Bulova Sea King (precisionist movement)







I love this watch- has the precisionist movement and flat sapphire crystal. The strap is aftermarket- can't remember the brand, but I like it.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

On three new StrapsCo versions with quick-release springbars


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Rubber...check.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Rojote said:


> Rubber...check.


By all rights I categorically should NOT like that watch; yet I do!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

..on a modified rubber Nato from St. Moritz


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PADI


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

PADIMAS on Uncle Seiko waffle


----------



## canyon56 (Jul 20, 2018)

007 on an Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Fun


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Armida A12 on Ailex rubber...


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seiko SRPB055 Samurai on Hirsch Pure Caoutchouc:-!😊👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Very happy marrying the Steinhart Ocean Thirty-Nine GMT with the Hirsch Pure blue rubber strap👍🏼😊🖖🏼


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

She’s a beauty Clark...


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


>


It's been a while Brice, hope you doing well! I'm not a rubber fan but your Bronze Bay looks awesome on rubber.

Take care,
Simon


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hirsch "Arne"from the Performance Strap series...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)

Rado Captain Cook on Uncle Seiko tropic









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## AntFarm (Aug 11, 2011)

GeneQua PADI


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dcdglobal (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dcdglobal said:


> View attachment 14989965


Love it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> It's been a while Brice, hope you doing well! I'm not a rubber fan but your Bronze Bay looks awesome on rubber.
> 
> Take care,
> Simon


Salut Simon. 
Ca va ? Nous allons bien mais dur dur au boulot. J'essaye de garder la santé.

Le bracelet scurfa en caoutchouc lui va bien. Mais elle est sur canvas aujourd'hui


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Salut Simon.
> Ca va ? Nous allons bien mais dur dur au boulot. J'essaye de garder la santé.
> 
> Le bracelet scurfa en caoutchouc lui va bien. Mais elle est sur canvas aujourd'hui


Les temps sont durs pour tous, ca va faire mal à l'économie tout ça... On ne se trompe pas avec un Canvas 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ArmsOfTime (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Tikuna............









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

😉.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

Isofrane 24 millimeters wide


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

*Tikuna on a bloo........*









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## chasecrandell (Feb 19, 2019)

This 'Arctic Camo' is freaking awesome. Where can I get one of these? I can't find much about it online


----------



## chasecrandell (Feb 19, 2019)

Formula 1 on Rubber


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053 on a Borealis vintage tropic strap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's my Scurfa on a blue rubber strap. :-!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Rubber Day...

















I'll wear the Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Ragl said:


> *Tikuna on a bloo........*
> 
> View attachment 15002493
> 
> ...


Great looking combo. What kind of strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Chronohound (Jun 5, 2008)

Throw back...


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Shark master on a tropic









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## acl1986 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Barton silicon










Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

SBDX017 on the stock rubber strap


----------



## Buick (Mar 21, 2019)

Here's a few pictures of 2 other Seikos I have had on rubber straps. The SLA017 I had on the original Seiko strap, and the SPB051 was on an Uncle Seiko waffle strap, which I rated very highly. I don't own either of these anymore but they were both great watches in their own ways.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy Scuba with original rubber strap:-!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Watchgecko has been selling these textured rubber natos for a couple months (only 20mm and only black, but any hardware), haven't seen anyone using them or talking about them. looks pretty cool.


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Yellowdog Watchstraps NATO modified to a 2 piece and hardware changed. Fits the fixed lug bars of the CWC.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Akrone K-02 on Marathon rubber straps:-!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ketchup time (Apr 23, 2015)

Isofrane and Zulu Diver 328


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Let's put sailcloth in the rubber category today









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Raven on Hirsch Robby









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

Trying it out on this band for the first time.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SRP581 on Zelos Tropic


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Double post bugaboo......dog pic!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Ball hyrdocarbon submarine warfare on a green borealis iso

View attachment 15062469
View attachment 15062471


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)

My Tsao Baltimore Torsk Diver Bronze came with two straps, a leather and a rubber. Amazingly, I had never tried the rubber on it until today. I took it out on a walk.










I love the leather strap that came with it, and I just knew that I wanted to wear it on the watch even before it arrived. I thought the buckle that came with the leather strap was too wide. So, I took the one from the rubber and placed it on the leather. I then put a SS buckle on the rubber strap and used it off and on on some other watches.

Today, I decided to finally try the rubber on the Tsao. I placed on it the wide buckle that came originally with the leather strap. All I can say is Wow! What do you think?



















The watch was all happy when we got home from the walk.










;-)


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

This just in....


----------



## Avo (Mar 1, 2010)

From a trip to Hawaii last September, Makara Hawksbill Sea Turtle on OEM strap:


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

US fitted waffle.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

US GL831. Love this strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

US chocolate bar on Rdunae 6105-8000 homage. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Hirsch Pure rubber strap.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Rubber on the inside...


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

My only divers, both on rubber.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> US chocolate bar on Rdunae 6105-8000 homage.


this looks awesome...


----------



## bahrsiva (Jul 21, 2017)

Christopher Ward C60 Trident-Pro 600m on a budget friendly Fossil rubber strap!!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Mhutch said:


>


Where can I find this model?


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

My biggest problem with Rubber dive straps is they are too big. The new Uncle Seiko GL831 is the perfect size for my 7 1/8" wrist, and the end won't catch on everything like the stock Z-strap. And the vanilla smell...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Even though the factory rubber is the most secure, I prefer these screw in lug adaptors for comfort and looks.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## VicLeChic (Jul 24, 2013)

Got this one in 2005 at the OB, my first Omega. 

PO2500C 45.5 
2200.50.00 on bracelet 
2900.50.91 on rubber
2901.50.37 on brown croc strap and deployant


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

MM300 on a black crafter blue strap.


----------



## Bradjhomes (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Seiko SBDC053 on a tropic strap


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)

Just upgraded the movement and crown, pretty pleased with myself...

Uncle Seiko tire tread strap...


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue abalone.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Mhutch said:


>


Man this looks fantastic, especially on rubber. I'm really hoping they make an S&G in a BB58 size eventually


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Parsival (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all..









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Edit sorry wrong thread.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

sbdc061 on bonetto cinturini with OEM clasp. I am really liking this combo.


----------



## Parkgate (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

(it's an Uncle Seiko strap)


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I find myself being drawn back to this one. Seiko sbdc051 on Bonetto Cinturini strap with OEM Clasp. For me & my 7 3/8' dia wrist this combo is super comfortable and everything seems just right.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Seiko SRPA83J PADI edition









Steinhart O1T500


----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## singularityseven (May 1, 2020)

Rubber B on my Tudor Black Bay (ETA):


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

One of the few that I can wear orange on..
All the best
Dave









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## arkolykos (Sep 5, 2009)

Scurfa D1 on a Borealis tropic strap


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

New King on watchgecko 284 clone (not BC rubber)
























(i trimmed the end off but never smoothed it all the way down)


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Sumo on a tropic strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GUYGOLFER (Jul 17, 2012)

Underated piece in my opinion.happy for it to remain so as the prices remain keen









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice looking strap. Barton Silicon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

Helson SM300 on uncle seiko waffle. Strap is so comfortable.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice looking strap. Barton Silicon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yes, it is.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

atlbbqguy said:


> Nice looking strap. Barton Silicon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Yes, it is.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Barton strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

Not an "official" diver, but I think it works well with this Zuludiver strap.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

View attachment DSC_0001~3.JPG


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-7000


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Bansai!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

I think Rubber on a Diver is especially nice in the summer & considering summer is just about upon us here where I live, I will likely have some sort of Diver on Rubber for most of the next several months. At the moment this is my favorite option. Seiko sbdc051 on Bonetto Cinturini with OEM Clasp.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Vintage Aquadive on vintage tropic


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Some Seikos on rubber. Sometimes I wear 'em on leather, a NATO, or a bracelet. But most of the time I love a diver on a rubber strap. Comfortable. Sporty. Not too bling-y. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Magrette on Isofrane knockoff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## booboobear (Oct 17, 2006)

Just arrived today, a full day earlier than DHL tracking said it would, but who's complaining? Also got 2 replacement bezels (because they were so inexpensive on the Helm site and I couldn't decide which of the 3 I liked best). After watching the bezel replacement video on the Helm website and gathering up my courage, easily completed my first bezel replacement. Although I also got the Helm rubber strap, I went with this black Ollrear silicone strap with white stitching and deployant clasp (Amazon), which for me is a perfect match. This one does not seem to attract lint and dust like some of the other silicone straps I have.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## customlegend (Mar 7, 2007)

my 1st diver on a new rubber strap


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## captaintod77 (May 27, 2020)

New acquisition









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## captaintod77 (May 27, 2020)

Titanium clasp









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Seiko sbdc051 62Mas on Bonetto Cinturini with OEM Clasp


----------



## Dunzdeck (Aug 13, 2014)

Slapped the bundled CUDA on my SD38Ti today, first time. The bracelet is incredibly good but a man needs variety, you know!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

New Tire Tread for the Longines Skin Diver...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Actually wearing now. Love this little guy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## sanik (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## theleftwrist (Nov 12, 2017)

Rubber zulu from Bonetto Cinturini










IG: https://www.instagram.com/theleftwrist/


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Longines Legend with a vintage curved end Tropic...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Heuer 844 on a modern Hirsch Accent


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

sorry duplicate post.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## subdiver (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Hirsch pure









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

Mm300, Bond and Pre-Poseidon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

About to pull the trigger on my second Anonimo Nautilo, this one's the Sailing Edition: :-!


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Put my Marathon back on rubber last week and the PO today.


















LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😊😷Monday✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Armida A9 & grey Barton strap.


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Citizen NY0087 LE on the standard strap which feels more like rubber than the plasticky older version.


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

PO back on rubber


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> US chocolate bar on Rdunae 6105-8000 homage.


muahaha, i have effectively ripped you off, as i have ordered this exact watch and strap combo! ordered watch a couple nights ago, US strap (and one from Crown&Buckle too) a couple hours ago. sorry not sorry as _this is what we do_. lol


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Chow,

Alan


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Ragl said:


> View attachment 15235279
> 
> 
> Chow,
> ...


Great strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Grey Zulu Diver from Watch Gecko 










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

thejollywatcher said:


> Grey Zulu Diver from Watch Gecko
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you use slim fat bars or where you able to use the fat bars on this strap? Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Dav25 said:


> Did you use slim fat bars or where you able to use the fat bars on this strap? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Slim ones 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> US chocolate bar on Rdunae 6105-8000 homage.


do you actually have any more pictures of this combo? =)


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Steinhart Ocean 1 Titanium on rubber strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa rubber for the Tudor BB Bronze


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

OEM Combat


----------



## stbob (Dec 30, 2017)

_1521-026-BLR_


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My heavily modded Beluga Ascent 1.0, sporting its new domed sapphire crystal and C-3 relume, on a Yellow Dog single pass rally strap; getting ready to accompany me into my 60 minute lockup in my 140 degree infrared sauna, followed by 20 minutes in my 104 degree hot tub, followed by 5 minutes in my 48 degree cold plunge tank - no life of desk-diving leisure for THIS dive watch! (Weird reflection is my dining room chandelier, for those of you playing at home):







After coming out of the cold plunge tank! No worries, it's on the outside of the crystal; sure scared me the first time I saw it though...


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

Brimstone said:


>


Love the distortion.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)

One diver, one not. Both on rubber.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)

WCT Fricker case. The sanitized version of the seal, such a solid piece. I polished it, I like the look better.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Bradtothebones (Feb 22, 2020)

Helson orange on my ❄🐟


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Testing the rubber strap waters on my Hydroconquest, with a $18 AliExpress rubber deployment strap.
The fitment isn't quite Longines standards but the OEM strap/clasp is about $300. But the quality level for $20 is pretty amazing, the clasp is perhaps better than the OEM Longines bracelet clasp (or my Doxa clasp)
I'll wear this for a while and see if I want to take the OEM leap.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilla on CitiZilla Lug Adapters.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Squale Vintage Master


----------



## lildrgn (Apr 5, 2014)

On a waffle strap from Cheapest Nato Straps.


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Only gold piece I own. Casual Looking for a rose gold bracelet for it. No hurry but would like to have an all gold option.


----------



## andsan (Mar 23, 2010)

Seiko 62 MAS SPB 147j


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Ombré on an Iso.


----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Just received this Anonimo Nautilo Sailing Edition on rubber (not my pics):


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Avenger on croco rubber


----------



## driver1969 (Jun 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Yema Superman with Strapco rubber strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Ball on Urbane from Hirsch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

On a flat rubber:










On a tropic rubber:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My newly-acquired Phoibos Wavemaster No Date; here modeled on a 22mm Barton strap:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

about as divey as i get. what a great value watch!


----------



## borozgb (Jul 9, 2017)

Seikos on Isofrane 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor BB bronze on the SCURFA rubber Paul made for it specifically. Great fit and wears great. Makes for a great summer combo.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Linus57 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

BN0190 and BN0198, both on NBR straps (Bonetto Cinturini and ArmourLite).


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> muahaha, i have effectively ripped you off, as i have ordered this exact watch and strap combo! ordered watch a couple nights ago, US strap (and one from Crown&Buckle too) a couple hours ago. sorry not sorry as _this is what we do_. lol


Can't wait to see it. Glad i could inspire you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> do you actually have any more pictures of this combo? =)


Just this one showing the click spring










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I like the integrated rubber strap on this Farer Hecla. Great quality and overall a super comfortable setup


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Treeslayer4570 said:


> Can't wait to see it. Glad i could inspire you.


Actually, it just arrived today! i haven't taken pics on the other straps yet, but here's the first pic!


----------



## Treeslayer4570 (Jan 17, 2018)

timetellinnoob said:


> Actually, it just arrived today! i haven't taken pics on the other straps yet, but here's the first pic!
> 
> View attachment 15343177


The Uncle Seiko strap fits a lot better on it. Being 19mm is kinda a pain, but shaving a 20mm rubber strap down 1mm, you can hardly tell. I'm not sure how the US GL831 would look, but it feels amazing, maybe not right at first, but after a day or two it just fits like a glove.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

NTH Tropic.










Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Here it is with the Uncle Seiko. it may just be me, but one thing i like about the "Chocolate Bar" strap is it kind of looks like a lizard's armored spines. in a weird way! haha...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

SRPA83J1
















Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

This morning's wristy. The MM300 on a Z20. SKX300?


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

I have quite a few but these titanium boys are probably my favorit. Light and comfy. And they look bad ass too.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Technomarine 500m


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Rojote said:


> Technomarine 500m
> View attachment 15346792
> View attachment 15346794
> View attachment 15346795
> View attachment 15346796


Very cool new piece mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

DaveandStu said:


> Very cool new piece mate!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Yes, thank you. This is a NOS (pre Invicta) circa 2011-2012 model I just picked up as a beater watch for 100 bucks new in the box. Surprisingly it has a sapphire ar coated crystal, screw down case back, C3 lume, swiss Ronda quartz, and 500m rated. I guess it was a 650 retail watch new. Cheers!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

New Bonetto Cinturini strap.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

heyBJK said:


>


Nice rubber👍🏼. After market or OE?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios on Farer rubber strap and Halios buckle👍🏼


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

Relo60 said:


> Nice rubber👍🏼. After market or OE?


Thank you! It's a Ritche strap (quick release).


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

and then there were Borealis Divers Straps!


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

Triton









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

Monster on Zelos Tropic


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby on Isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jjmc87 (Apr 12, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


>


What a view! Man I'm jealous lol

Oh and nice watch too


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilkerhos (Jun 9, 2019)

Bb58 on tropic rubber
















SM-G973F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jjmc87 said:


> What a view! Man I'm jealous lol
> 
> Oh and nice watch too


Thanks  home for a couple of weeks


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bronze BB on scurfa rubber


----------



## John Frum (Nov 25, 2019)

Uncle Seiko GL 831


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean 39 on Hirsch Pure blue rubber strap. A great combo👍🏼😊


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sunday greetings 😊😷🙏🏼✌🏼🖖🏼. Omega SmP on Zealande rubber 👍🏼


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby on Isofrane










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Just perfect !

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Bronze BB on scurfa rubber


What happens with the bezel? I notice some marks on it...

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rafaellunes said:


> What happens with the bezel? I notice some marks on it...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


It's a known issue on these. Corrosion with water of the bronze and aluminum causes deterioration of the bezel
Can create holes like on mine. My AD can get me a new bezel for it but no rush. I like it like this


----------



## Mickey® (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's a known issue on these. Corrosion with water of the bronze and aluminum causes deterioration of the bezel
> Can create holes like on mine. My AD can get me a new bezel for it but no rush. I like it like this


I've suspected that! Mine has a minor damages after 10 days in contact with sea water on a daily basis.









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

You should see my AD's ... it's got craters on his bezel


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> You should see my AD's ... it's got craters on his bezel


! And the procedure from Tudor is to change the bezel (whole piece or just the Al insert) simply? Any kind of formal recall ? Others refs from this model (blue or the newest slate grey) have the same issue ? Btw, mine has the same rubber strap from Scurfa!









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rafaellunes said:


> ! And the procedure from Tudor is to change the bezel (whole piece or just the Al insert) simply? Any kind of formal recall ? Others refs from this model (blue or the newest slate grey) have the same issue ? Btw, mine has the same rubber strap from Scurfa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I all ask my AD. Didn't really dig into it. Kinda liked the look and I knew I'd be at the beach this summer. So i wasn't gonna do anything until after summer.


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> I all ask my AD. Didn't really dig into it. Kinda liked the look and I knew I'd be at the beach this summer. So i wasn't gonna do anything until after summer.


Ok my friend ! I've just sent an email to RSC reporting the issue. Let's see their answers. I will update you. All the best

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rafaellunes said:


> Ok my friend ! I've just sent an email to RSC reporting the issue. Let's see their answers. I will update you. All the best
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Thanks. Looking forward to your update. 
I imagine they'll suggest sending it in for replacement. But interested to see their reply.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Mhutch said:


>


Such a simple, clean design. I really like this one!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> Thanks. Looking forward to your update.
> I imagine they'll suggest sending it in for replacement. But interested to see their reply.


Hi! I've just received the reply from RSC. They will order the bezel disc to Tudor (up to 120 days to arrive - from Switzerland to Brazil) and proceed to replace that under warranty. Well, it won't address the problem permanently. But, what's the deal? Keep a dive watch away from sea water? 

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Strap change to FKM rubber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkmetz (Oct 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

I can't decide if I like this black/blue combo or if I should pick up a blue iso ??‍♂


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15370835
> 
> View attachment 15370843


I like the black rubber strap with tropic pattern style.

Please, what is it?

Thank you.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

rickyriz said:


> I like the black rubber strap with tropic pattern style.
> 
> Please, what is it?
> 
> Thank you.


Thanks. It's a Bonetto Cinturini Model 324.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

tiki5698 said:


> I can't decide if I like this black/blue combo or if I should pick up a blue iso
> 
> View attachment 15371092


It looks so good. That dial is just awesome

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Browny Blue Watch (Nov 27, 2019)

Relo60 said:


> Sunday greetings . Omega SmP on Zealande rubber
> View attachment 15365778
> View attachment 15365779


Love it!! I did the same strap combo and it is a solid strap!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Browny Blue Watch (Nov 27, 2019)

tiki5698 said:


> I can't decide if I like this black/blue combo or if I should pick up a blue iso
> 
> View attachment 15371092


I really like that dial and strap contrast. That is a great all around Diver!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I popped a Citizen strap that I shortened (long side) on the Seiko Monster. No complaints from either component...yet.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugman said:


> I popped a Citizen strap that I shortened (long side) on the Seiko Monster. No complaints from either component...yet.
> View attachment 15374074
> 
> View attachment 15374075


Fine looking combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

U50 with BC 285 strap. (16.5cm/6.5" wrist)


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## jkmetz (Oct 21, 2014)

Love this seiko mod









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600..









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15374472


Bloody hell Clive, do you ever sleep mate!!
All the best in jest mate

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

No Dave, I follow the teachings of the great Schwarzenegger!!

Sleep for 6 hours work for 8, and then waste the rest of it on WUS.

(Well actually he didn’t say that but he meant it really)


----------



## Cstokes23 (Sep 16, 2017)

Trying something colourful to match the weather!


----------



## rafaellunes (Jul 17, 2019)

Just relax...










Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## dm13 (Mar 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheapo tropic from CNS on my Yema supes quartz









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm a certified Yellow Dog Fan Boy! Just got in four more Yellow Dog straps, all custom-made to MY specs. Here's one of three of my "Harlequin style" straps that Alex makes on one of my two Corvus Bradley Fifty Fathoms homages:


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Yellowdog NATO just arrived:


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I'll see your Yellow Dog, and raise you one - my modded Beluga Ascent (relumed, domed sapphire crystal, sword hands, 0-60 bezel upgrade) on my newly- received Yellow Dog "Custom" strap - SUPER comfortable with lots of air flow:


----------



## collinruth24 (Jul 10, 2018)

Throwing a wrench in the spokes....


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Rubber on the back/sides...Christopher Ward hybrid...


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Black and blue just works for me


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

tiki5698 said:


> Black and blue just works for me
> View attachment 15383121


The new girl out there..looks great mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Original strap.


----------



## hewesyourdaddy (Mar 15, 2018)

Sub 300T Seahunter


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Heuer's first and last Monnin cased divers.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Two LE Turtle Diver's on CB08 straps
















Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

on it's original tropic:


----------



## just3pieces (Jan 26, 2019)

Check out borealis straps... they are awesome for their money! Peter kotsa made a good review of them on youtube!


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 on US GL831










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15365262


Looks really supple. What strap is this?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

new strap 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flatspotter (Jan 1, 2016)

Helson Porthole.


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Borealis tropic strap.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jkmetz (Oct 21, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)

Yesterday 







Today


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tiki5698 said:


> I can't decide if I like this black/blue combo or if I should pick up a blue iso
> 
> View attachment 15371092


The blue Breitling Hershey strap is great


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa MS20 on a tropic strap this afternoon 
Just cell phone shots but i like this combo. It's very comfortable.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Joseph Bonnie tropics came in today from France! in my opinion the best tropic straps on the market currently.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SLA017 on One Seiko tropic.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM Quartz Diver 7548-7000 from January 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DevilDogDoc (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Friday


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Bonetto Cinturini...


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Now that's a strap collection! Hope to get there one day.

In the meantime, SBGH255 on the one and only Iso.


----------



## mizzare (Jul 21, 2017)

Crafter Blue CB09


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

DMCBanshee said:


> SKX007 Arctic Camo Mod


This mod looks really good !


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Borealis Boavista on a Yema Diver



















Michael


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Waited over a year to move the Seamaster off the bracelet.

UTE Magnum rubber strap.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My new (replaced with a brand new one under warranty by Topper Jewelers) Zodiac Yellow Rally on the Zodiac Tropic strap:


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

TheGanzman said:


> My new (replaced with a brand new one under warranty by Topper Jewelers) Zodiac Yellow Rally on the Zodiac Tropic strap:
> View attachment 15411419


I'm considering a Zodiac. Would you mind sharing what happened? You're welcome to PM me.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

EPK said:


> I'm considering a Zodiac. Would you mind sharing what happened? You're welcome to PM me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


You can find my particular "issues" in the Zodiac thread - basically the same as many others have had with the STP movement. This one SEEMS to be okay so far, though we'll see how its power reserve is after I take it off; still on the honeymoon, LOL...


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm still new to watches and didn't realize how trivial it was to swap out straps/bracelets at home until I started hanging out here. Dropped my Orange Monster onto a budget Hadley-Roma strap just to see what it felt like, and the weight savings alone makes it a whole different watch!


----------



## 2Dollars&aCasio (May 31, 2008)

My heavily modded skx007 on a Barton two tone silicone elite. Still waiting for my CT crown and then







this one will be complete.


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

Citizen Ecozilla, a true titan compared to my other watches.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby on FKM rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A diver really feels at home on a rubber strap.

A slim-cased 6309-7290 Turtle on US GL831.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

OEM rubber on the SPB149


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

OEM


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Cheapestnatostraps rubber


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15414333


Looks good! Is this the watchgecko strap? Thanks!









ZULUDIVER 285 Italian Rubber Diver's Watch Strap - Black


Practical refinements, different strap widths and separate floating keepers are among the differences between the ZULUDIVER 285 and our 284 strap. The reassuring Bonetto Cinturini quality, Italian style and sheer wearability are the same. As for its stablemates, the ZULUDIVER 285 rubber strap is...




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


>


A lot of these rubber straps do not come with any spring bars. I just ordered a navy blue one for my Seiko Pepsi turtle. How do you put it on? I see you have one on a Seiko camo turtle and a bunch of rubber straps, which is why I'm asking you. I'm very new to this idea, and have only worn divers on the stainless steel bracelets that they came with...until now. Thanks for the help. 
----
I'm guessing that there are spring bars in the watch now, holding the bracelet together, but I'm not sure, and I don't know if they will be the right spring bars for the rubber strap or not.
---
I also ordered a couple that come with quick release spring bars. That should be easier.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> A lot of these rubber straps do not come with any spring bars. I just ordered a navy blue one for my Seiko Pepsi turtle.
> ---
> I also ordered a couple that come with quick release spring bars. That should be easier.


Aha! You've discovered yet another WIS conundrum, pairing after market straps to Seiko watches (that use fat spring bars that don't fit conventional straps).

I am enjoying watching you slide down the slippery slope of this hobby, fast tracking down the rabbit hole.

Here's your answer. Read the whole page:

Seiko Style Slim Fat Spring Bars (Slim-Middle, Double Flange)

Keep on going!!! Enjoy!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@Riddim Driven I read the whole page, and he is out of stock on the 22mm. 
I will be notified when he restocks it.
It is not even clear to me that they will fit the Seiko Pepsi turtle, though, since further down on the page it says: you may be interested in these other spring bars and there is a Seiko turtle 22mm option to a "dead" link to toxicnato. I think I need just a bit more help, please.

Also, am I right that the quick release rubber straps I ordered will just pop right in any 22mm watch, even the Seiko turtles? Thanks


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Farer.


















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

watchman600 said:


> @Riddim Driven I read the whole page, and he is out of stock on the 22mm.
> I will be notified when he restocks it.
> It is not even clear to me that they will fit the Seiko Pepsi turtle, though, since further down on the page it says: you may be interested in these other spring bars and there is a Seiko turtle 22mm option to a "dead" link to toxicnato. I think I need just a bit more help, please.
> 
> Also, am I right that the quick release rubber straps I ordered will just pop right in any 22mm watch, even the Seiko turtles? Thanks


The quick release straps you got should snap right in. The spring bars on the site I referenced are thinner than Seiko fat spring bars, but the spring bar ends are the equivalent to OEM Seiko for an exacting fit. I don't have the measurements off the top of my head. There are other sources for these spring bars if you hunt around. Not sure what's happening as that site transitions from "toxicnato" to "utewatchco". Seems to be a 30% off sale at the moment.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> A lot of these rubber straps do not come with any spring bars. I just ordered a navy blue one for my Seiko Pepsi turtle. How do you put it on? I see you have one on a Seiko camo turtle and a bunch of rubber straps, which is why I'm asking you. I'm very new to this idea, and have only worn divers on the stainless steel bracelets that they came with...until now. Thanks for the help.
> ----
> I'm guessing that there are spring bars in the watch now, holding the bracelet together, but I'm not sure, and I don't know if they will be the right spring bars for the rubber strap or not.
> ---
> I also ordered a couple that come with quick release spring bars. That should be easier.


You can buy a bunch of springs bars for cheap on Ebay. And usually, you can take off the spring bars of your bracelet and use it for rubber.

Hope this help


----------



## Christopher-N (Sep 3, 2019)

My work watch.


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> You can buy a bunch of springs bars for cheap on Ebay. And usually, you can take off the spring bars of your bracelet and use it for rubber.
> 
> Hope this help


Thank you for writing back. No, I'm still kind of confused.

I bought this strap: Rubber Watch Straps (Magnums)

mainly to use for this watch: Seiko Special Edition PADI Prospex Automatic Dive Watch with Blue Dial and Stainless Steel Bracelet #SRPA21

1. Do I need to order any spring bars? 
OR will the ones that come with the watch somehow work?

2. And if I do need to order spring bars on ebay, which ones specifically do I order?

Thank you


----------



## govdubspeedgo (Mar 21, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for writing back. No, I'm still kind of confused.
> 
> I bought this strap: Rubber Watch Straps (Magnums)
> 
> ...


I think what people are getting at is Seiko takes "special" spring bars since the tips are bigger not just the bar itself (which are also bigger). So when you try to use Seiko "fat bars" with some straps they don't work. Normal spring bars will work, it's just not correct! So you can order spring bars with the bigger tips but overall same size as a normal spring bar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The harder-to-find variant of the Seiko SKX011, the SKX011K.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)

Sinn EZM 9


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Bezel set on timer mode for what's on the grill

The Seiko blue 7002-7020 Transitional 200m Diver on Crafter Blue strap










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

National Heroes' Day with the anthracite Turtle on Crafter Blue strap

Green and grey, the major color palette of our Army, Navy, and Air Force










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SPB149


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Zodiac tropic rubber on Scurfa MS20


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

O.k. I wrote Terry from UTE, who is very nice and patient.
He said that one should order the following spring bars for the Seiko turtle:


Please Log In


...which of course, I just did!
I still don't understand it too well, and it's not the easiest website,
which is why I emailed him.
The shipping costs even more than the spring bars, but whatever!
I needed to know that the rubber strap is going to fit on perfectly.
It should look great on the Seiko turtle.


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_Seiko SRCP41 Save the Ocean Turtle_


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Halios on Blue Farer rubber


----------



## Kitewine (Apr 7, 2017)

Apologies if this combo is already in this thread, but here is my 007 on an Uncle Seiko curved SKX waffle


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Not a diver, but I have worn it diving. And it still goes tick-tock.

Seiko 5 Sports military field watch on tropic strap.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Florijn Drie on a rubber strap from strapsco.com


----------



## ProjectQuattro (Jun 2, 2016)

It's up for sale, but damn if it isn't good looking...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Custom length Yellowdog Rubber NATO. Hardware positioned under wrist.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Friday with the Titanium Hecla


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart Ocean GMT 39 on Hirsch blue rubber👍🏼✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

One of my two relumed Precista PRS-50B dive watches on a 21-22mm curved lug Tropic style strap; even though it's the Hong Kong variant, the quality isn't TOO awful:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

New to me :


----------



## sbena (Oct 28, 2008)

And the veteran:


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

P.C. said:


> Heuer's first and last Monnin cased divers.
> View attachment 15389509


Really great collection! I immediately went off to read up on these. Maybe the story I found is not quite right, or they missed an interesting in-between model - they say the cathedral hand was in the first iteration but then the "made in France" and the thinner second hand was in the second iteration of the French production (2/2) of the 844. Really great looking examples. 









Heuer Monnin 844: A Brief History and Collector's Guide — VEBLENIST


Heuer’s first dive watch — the Heuer Monnin Reference 844, has a special place in the rich history of Heuer. While Heuer did have a strong presence in the racing world, with famous Formula One drivers such as Mario Andretti and Jochen Rindt sporting the Heuer watches…




www.veblenist.com


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Thanks, keeping on topic here a pic just taken on its original rubber strap.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Tourby on Strapsco


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helson on Cuda


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Re issue ...hard dial for me to capture..
All the best
Dave


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Seiko mod partly on a Yellowdog NATO. Lost a springbar coming down a hill on the bike


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Rojote said:


> Helson on Cuda
> 
> View attachment 15442894


Looks awesome!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## X2-Elijah (Dec 25, 2009)

Watchgecko's recent FKM strap, on an NTH diver.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

New Orange Samurai...strap is from straps.com. It's like a vacation on my wrist.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

The Bonetto straps arrived


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Winters636 (Mar 25, 2016)

Monta Oceanking









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko LE Sea Grapes Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)




----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)

Untitled by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

OG Seiko Sumo SBDC001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Loevhagen (Dec 15, 2013)

ZULUDIVER 400 mkII?



Sugman said:


> View attachment 15456642


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

Mido all dial diver


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Loevhagen said:


> ZULUDIVER 400 mkII?


Bonetto Cinturini...but it's the same thing. I think BC makes them for ZD. The fold-over clasp is stamped on mine. That said, it's a nice strap.


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star on proprietary rubber strap👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Grey Zulu diver strap


























Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Hirsch Accent I bought for another watch...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MDFL (May 14, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Grey Zulu diver strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet! What watch is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MDFL said:


> Sweet! What watch is this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the Axios Flagship Temeraire! 

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Maybe not the right thread to ask in, but can anyone recommend an alternative to the HELM RS1 rubber strap? I was buying them from Amazon last year for $30 each and they were my favorite straps I've ever owned.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I've been pretty much a bracelet man for most of my life, with a few NATO/Zulu forays in the mix. But I gotta say (thanks in no small part to that epic Tropic Strap thread), I've been quietly switching many of my 15 watches over to rubber - here are the two current "most worn" watches in my rotation - the Precista PRS-50B is modeling a 22mm Uncle Seiko Tropic strap, and the C-B on the right is sporting a custom Yellow Dog "Harlequin" single pass strap:


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

On isofrane..some good match ups posted
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## jonny deacon (Jan 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

brown tropic. very dark brown!


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Tropic









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EPK (Nov 16, 2015)

Fits the case perfectly









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

CrafterBlue universal. Nice rubber strap for a reasonable price.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Diver WR300 and sport WR100 with rubber straps


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Changed out the Black rubber to the Blue


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Still honeymooning with my Scurfa MS20. The strap is so comfortable I haven't thought about putting it on the NATO that was included in the kit.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

El Pescador said:


> Still honeymooning with my Scurfa MS20. The strap is so comfortable I haven't thought about putting it on the NATO that was included in the kit.


Looks like you haven't thought about rinsing it either. Just teasing!


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

househalfman said:


> Looks like you haven't thought about rinsing it either. Just teasing!


I didn't realize how dirty it was until I looked at the pictures!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Stock strap.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Modded Seiko on Yellowdog single pass rubber.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

After it being in the box for a really long time, I decided to get the Hydroconquest out. It has always been on a bracelet. I thought I'd see how a strap worked. I figured out 19mm lugs suck!!! It's hard to find much that I like in that size. I had this 20mm Hirsch Accent on another watch and thought I'd give it a try. This is the 3rd strap I've tried, and I think I may have found a winner. If you look really closely it looks a LITTLE bit pinched, but nothing I'm going to worry about. So, here's this particular diver on rubber.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sugman said:


> After it being in the box for a really long time, I decided to get the Hydroconquest out. It has always been on a bracelet. I thought I'd see how a strap worked. I figured out 19mm lugs suck!!! It's hard to find much that I like in that size. I had this 20mm Hirsch Accent on another watch and thought I'd give it a try. This is the 3rd strap I've tried, and I think I may have found a winner. If you look really closely it looks a LITTLE bit pinched, but nothing I'm going to worry about. So, here's this particular diver on rubber.
> 
> View attachment 15478413
> 
> View attachment 15478415


Lobe the hydroconquest, shocked its not more popular

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> 007 Arctic Camo


Wait - there's no hands on that...Oh - THERE they are!


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Wait - there's no hands on that...Oh - THERE they are!


Snow is coming, need to wear this Arctic 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Still really enjoying the Eterna on the Crafter Blue rubber strap. Just a great combo - highly recommended.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Seiko 6105-8000 from 1968 on tropic









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## scurfa (Feb 4, 2014)

franco60 said:


> Vintage Seiko 6105-8000 from 1957 on tropic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I missed out on one today


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

😀😷😊Saturday ✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Omega PO on Hirsch Robby


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Ah yeah...


----------



## roybiv99 (Jun 12, 2020)

ARAGON Divemaster 42 Automatic w/ Ritche strap























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Nth Devil Ray on a Barton









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Been wearing the anthracite Turtle for the past couple of days










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

DMCBanshee said:


> 007 Arctic Camo


This is a KILLA look!


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

This one just came in today.... Laco Squad Himalaya. Love it so far...
I have grown fond of wearing my watches like this


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Zuludiver rubber sailcloth on Dracula:


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Mil6161 said:


> Nth Devil Ray on a Barton
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Same Barton on my Zelos:


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning all..
Dave
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> This is a KILLA look!


Thanks my friend 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm a strap-swapping fool today; now the Zelos on a Zuludiver sailcloth (not the same one as the Dracula above):


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice strap, above. Obviously a man of good tastes. Here's mine...


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Nice strap, above. Obviously a man of good tastes. Here's mine...
> View attachment 15491469


Lol I know - that was your fault showing it in the leather strap thread! Had Hirsch Robby and Andy straps on some of my watches but had never seen the Accent - and its a great looker and very comfortable to wear, exactly what I was after. Tried it on all my watches and it suits them all which isn't the case with most straps. Just as well the HC has a L2L of 48mm which is just at my comfort level and I'm leaning back to more vintage watches or I would have had to shell out for it too!


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy 😃😷Friday👍🏼🖖🏼


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

My newest, SRPD59 on a Uncle Seiko curved end waffle strap. Love the way it looks and feels.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

8505davids said:


> Lol I know - that was your fault showing it in the leather strap thread! Had Hirsch Robby and Andy straps on some of my watches but had never seen the Accent - and its a great looker and very comfortable to wear, exactly what I was after. Tried it on all my watches and it suits them all which isn't the case with most straps. Just as well the HC has a L2L of 48mm which is just at my comfort level or I would have had to shell out for it too! Unless you tell me its got sloping lugs....what size wrist is yours?


I really like the Hirsch straps I have. They seem to make a quality product...a little expensive, though. I shoved this 20mm Accent between the 19mm HC lugs, and it works just fine. I have a couple of $30-$40 Di-Modell waterproof leather straps (Jumbo and Carbonio), too, that I really like. I had the Jumbo on my HC. I have the Carbonio on my Aqua Terra and on a Glycine Combat Sub.

My wrist is right at 7.25". This is the smallest watch I have. (I think the watch looks bigger on this strap as opposed to the bracelet, which is why I'm wearing it more now than ever.) Other than a couple of G-Shocks, my biggest is an Oris Aquis or Lum-Tec M80.

Regarding the lugs, you can decide...


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Just picked this up. Liking it so far.
Laco Squad Himalaya
Had to post this one. Still wearing it from yesterday and I didn't snap this one until the end of the day. Not many days left like this where I live still this year....


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

This just in! Here's the newly redesigned Tropic brand 22mm strap with its beautifully redone lug ends on my Precista PRS-50-B with moisture disc. The strap is wonderfully supple with the PERFECT taper, two keepers, and an unobtrusive buckle. It DOES have a vanilla scent but it's very subtle - it's a winner IMHO:


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 15427546


What strap is that if I may ask?


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)

Donerix said:


> What strap is that if I may ask?


Hi Donerix,

It's a 20mm deBeer 911 Mens Black Silicone Rubber Dive strap, got mine from "holbensfinewatchbands" a good few years ago.

I've answered this question almost a dozen times since I first used the straps on my Planet Oceans ?
It's actually a pretty good & secure diving strap first & foremost; a few more pics...




























...but also excellent for travelling abroad, hiking, exploring etc, & even everyday wear.



















Very comfortable whatever the weather
...& doesn't pull wife's long hair so can keep it on overnight too ?


----------



## Ike2 (Jun 29, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Theodrummer (Oct 10, 2020)

Custom bronze Skx with OEM STO GWS dial on blue rubber curved ends strap


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Laco Squad Himalaya


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Modified bonetto

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Just picked up...










Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Camo Turtle on Rubber


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Laco Squad Himalaya on Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

I really like the Helm RS-1 FKM straps for quality and price. The finish is great and the molding sets them apart. I wish they were shorter or offered a shorter option though.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Factory waffle strap. So comfortable.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Prometheus Baiji on Seiko rubber









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

DiRenzo DRZ-03 Blood Moon👍🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Still searching for the perfect rubber strap for my PADI baby tuna...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

All rubber... all week.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

cybercat said:


> Hi Donerix,
> 
> It's a 20mm deBeer 911 Mens Black Silicone Rubber Dive strap, got mine from "holbensfinewatchbands" a good few years ago.
> 
> ...


That's a bloody great match mate..
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Always liked the look of a diver on a rubber strap, Uncle Seiko curved end 22mm waffle strap.




  








sm-SRPD59-waffle-angle.jpg




__
RJMonterey


__
Oct 8, 2020




Angle view 5 Sport SRPD59 with Uncle Seiko curved end waffle strap


----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

xernanyo said:


> Still searching for the perfect rubber strap for my PADI baby tuna...
> View attachment 15518277


That is a beautiful watch... I have the black one (SRPA81J1) and is a great watch, tested in different waters and always perfect. I wear it on a Zulu for diving. Have been tempted with the PADI for some time... so many watches!
Enjoy the quest for the right strap!

Cheers,


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Guillermo Pelaez said:


> That is a beautiful watch... I have the black one (SRPA81J1) and is a great watch, tested in different waters and always perfect. I wear it on a Zulu for diving. Have been tempted with the PADI for some time... so many watches!
> Enjoy the quest for the right strap!
> 
> Cheers,


Go for it! Who says you can't have 2 baby tunas in different colorways! 

There was also some hesitation on my part when I bought the PADI blue because I thought it was too flashy. I'm really glad I did though, because the blue dial on this is really nice especially under the sunlight.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Original strap 35+ years old.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jolsongoude (Jul 28, 2020)

Heuer 980.007 on Tropic - just like when I bought it new 40-some years ago.


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

some older ones of my 775, in a slightly less-modded state.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

My new 22mm Tropics


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

^^^^ - "Collect them all; trade with your friends!"


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Here's my new one with a rubber (hybrid) strap.
And it's my FIRST nice dive watch that I'm wearing on a rubber strap.
It's awesome!















Very comfortable and light.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Great looking combo. May I ask, what strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

atlbbqguy said:


> Great looking combo. May I ask, what strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A tropic strap... the real tropic strap

Tropic strap - Home - The best watch strap ever for a dive watch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Mil6161 said:


> Nth Devil Ray on a Barton
> View attachment 15489166
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Looks great.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

B&R on FKM rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

This may very well be the best diver on a rubber strap combo I've ever seen
(but I am not going to spend the money to get it...probably):


https://www.omegawatches.com/media/catalog/product/o/m/omega-seamaster-diver-300m-21022422001004-1-product-zoom.png


What do you think?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Although it might be a little late in the season for a Dive, it is a beautiful nice warm sunny fall day today:
Laco Squad Himalaya on Bonetto Cinturini


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Cheapestnatostrap petrol tropic
















Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I have to say - the Helson Sharkmaster 300, more than ANY other dive watch I've owned or DO own, is the most adaptable in terms of bracelets/straps - you almost CAN'T make a bad choice! Mesh, flat link early Omega-style, Tropic, Isofrane, NATO, Zulu, and probably leather (I struggle with leather on a dive watch). I even put mine on a Corfam strap for a week and it looked great; currently it's on a Zenith Tropic style...


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

PMMM with Uncle Seiko flat vent (do people even say PMMM anymore? lol)


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

simon_nmk said:


> View attachment 15535679


You have so many beautiful watches!
I'm interested to hear how you like this Omega Seamaster blue, 
since I am thinking about getting this exact watch. Do you love it?
Would you recommend it?
How does it stack up with your other watches? 
Also, do you have it on both the rubber and stainless steel bracelet?
I heard that the Omega bracelets are very nice.
Thanks for the help!


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 10, 2016)

Squale 1521 matte blue with a sapphire bezel insert from Mark @ Island Watch on blue Scurfa rubber...such a comfortable combo!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

So light and nice. I just have to decide if I want to wear it a little loose and adjust the dial lower on my wrist when it rides up...OR if I want to wear it a little tight and hope that it "stretches out" a little. It's not uncomfortable EITHER way. But it's a little too loose OR a little too snug. Advice? Will the hybrid rubber strap from CW stretch out ever so slightly and be perfect?


----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Switch to the omega Seamaster Chrono on TheTropic strap


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Brice - LQQKS good! Fair warning, however: Once you go down the Tropic (style) strap rabbit hole, you may NEVER come back!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TheGanzman said:


> Brice - LQQKS good! Fair warning, however: Once you go down the Tropic (style) strap rabbit hole, you may NEVER come back!


Yeap. I have 7-8 of them


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Titanium  still haven't taken it off the oem rubber. Such a comfortable combo.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

WJean ZLM01/Waffle reproduction on SLA017, WJean GL721/Chocolate Bar reproduction on SBDX031, WJean XGL 731/Tire Tread reproduction on SBEX007.


----------



## asfalloth (Feb 22, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I finally put it on the awesome "vulcanized" rubber strap I got from UTE.
It fits perfectly, and
actually looks like Seiko made this for the watch, it matches so well.
I think it will be the main way I wear this watch from now on! It's very comfortable.
(Until recently, I was a "always bracelet kind of guy")
---
I will probably still get the strapcode bandoleer bracelet, 
but may just wear it with the
Seiko shark turtle and leave this watch as pictured.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SRPF33K1 LE Monster inspired by the blues and hues of the Tubbataha reefs










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Some white Vostok !


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Playing with the angles of this Anthracite Turtle










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

SLA017









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Decided to switch things up a bit today, after a bit of reading on Plus9Time.com. The Willard is now on WJean's Tire Tread, the SLA017 on Uncle Seiko's Tropic (with WJean's buckle/tang), and the SBEX007 is on WJean's Waffle. I think this is probably the most historically accurate combo I can make out of my limited strap collection, but I may say screw it and pop the Tire Tread back on the SBEX007, I just love that combo very much. Oh, and the Sinn just wants to feel included, so I just threw a Nato on it.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

SRP581 on ToxicNato Scurfa strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MikeyT (Mar 28, 2009)

Mako II on Borealis.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing my DiverOne meanie  on and off this weekend. Green dial is fun too. But I switched from the Scurfa green rubber to this waffle style strap for a change


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

nice; makes me think of my green machine










=)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

timetellinnoob said:


> nice; makes me think of my green machine
> 
> View attachment 15572988
> 
> ...


Wow. That is super nice


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi moto g(8) plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BtBaMrocks (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Hi *Ptolomeo74*
What is that tropic strap you have on your MarineMaster? I am trying to find a blue version of a Tropic that will take the 2.5mm spring bars for my SLA023. or does is fit okay with 1.8mm spring bars?
Thanks


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Boiled MM300 strap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer Hecla Ti


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Carajio said:


> Hi *Ptolomeo74*
> What is that tropic strap you have on your MarineMaster? I am trying to find a blue version of a Tropic that will take the 2.5mm spring bars for my SLA023. or does is fit okay with 1.8mm spring bars?
> Thanks


Hi,

Mine is the original tropic in grey: Tropic strap - Home - The best watch strap ever for a dive watch

It takes fat spring bars and it is the best rubber strap I have ever tried


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Mark Bender (Jun 3, 2013)

I wear my 6309 on a rubber Waffle style strap, super comfortable! 😃


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Garmin 20mm quick release


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

The MM300 strap looks better, but the chocolate bar from Uncle Seiko is more comfortable.


----------



## jsinnard (Sep 28, 2010)

8926 on a Tropic


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helson SD 42 ETA on Isofrane 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Proxima MM300 on Uncle Seiko Chocolate Bar:


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

This one has been getting a lot of wrist time lately: Laco Squad Himalaya
I picked it up pre-owned but LNIB with all the stickers still on. Really nice watch for the money. Checks every box I can think of with the possible exception of a hardened case


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## pwnzor (Oct 25, 2020)

Hahahahaha....

"Rubber strap on"


Bwhahahahaaahahahaa


----------



## King0424 (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## soundfanz (Apr 15, 2012)

Uncle Seiko strap on my 7548 - 7000 Seiko.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hasn't been on this for a while, so today a more "Tool diver" look.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Uroborus MM300 homage on Uncle Seiko waffle:


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Retangula 6105-8000 homage on Uncle Seiko chocolate bar:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Seiko SPB187 with Garmin Silicon QR strap. Gave it a try, just because I could. That was a week ago and I still haven't taken it off 😂


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"ARNIE" ...


----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Squale 1521 on a Watxh Gecko Zuludiver









if anyone is aware of a natural rubber strap of this style that isn't as long it would be greatly appreciated. Or really anything that isn't silicone or plastic.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar Deepstar on gray tropic.

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Rubber B









Sent from my PVG100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I highly recommend this watch...
and the black hybrid condura rubber strap is awesome

Cordura® and rubber hybrid waterproof strap with 'Christopher Ward' engraved buckle and quick-release pins for easy changing






C60 Lympstone | Christopher Ward


Buy C60 Lympstone at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

SBDX003 Homage mock-up:


----------



## eb1712 (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

SRPD59-done.jpg




__
RJMonterey


__
Dec 11, 2020




Final mod to the SRPD59, a ceramic bezel insert black w/white markers from CT USA

previous...


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Can't decide today: chocolate bar or tropic


----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Proxima MM300 on UncleSeiko waffle "Taming the beast"


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Aquastar Deepstar on tropic









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Retangula 6105 on single pass rubber. So light you almost forget you are wearing a watch:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square Sunday on this vintage 6309 Diver from January 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bam49 (May 27, 2008)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jenny Caribbean reissue on Barton Silicone Elite.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

heyBJK said:


>


uniquely beautiful rubber strap 👍🏼


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

114060 on Rubber B with Glidelock.


----------



## Texaslandman (Feb 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

Black or orange- both work pretty well with the KonTiki.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

heyBJK said:


>


blue with green..?

sounds like something I'd do =)


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Helson 1000M on rubber.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> blue with green..?
> 
> sounds like something I'd do =)


Not unless I'm missing something. That's the stock black strap that came with the watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

heyBJK said:


> Not unless I'm missing something. That's the stock black strap that came with the watch.


Seriously?? it's coming through as blue on my screen. i can see how it's black, but dang. totally looks blue lol


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

timetellinnoob said:


> Seriously?? it's coming through as blue on my screen. i can see how it's black, but dang. totally looks blue lol


I guess that's not entirely unusual. A perfect example of how photos can look different on different screens. It is definitely black. LOL!


----------



## blaster99 (Jul 4, 2014)

Squale Montauk w/ Tropic Rubber Repop.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Nebido (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A naturally-occurring green turtle.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## denmanproject (Apr 17, 2012)

My 037


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hirsch pure black on a Squale 1521.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Bonetto Cinturini 300D in Orange & Yellow,BOTH straps damn near perfect match with the Seiko colorways...MPITA to size though..


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Got the Barton strap on Amazon...got a black one from a Secret Santa before Christmas and have since bought it in Khaki(shown here) and in OD green. Pretty darn nice for $20.

-Shawn


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

here's that green/blue combo, lol


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15625650
> 
> 
> View attachment 15625651


Looks great! What strap is this? And is it the same strap you posted a few days back on your SKX as well only in 22mm?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great! What strap is this? And is it the same strap you posted a few days back on your SKX as well only in 22mm?


it's a Watchgecko/Zuludiver 'padded' tropic. rubber but has a padded look, which is pretty cool. yea, i bought the 22mm and the 20mm =)

i really like them so far. bought them for christmas. i have a smaller/ish wrist (6.5/6.75) and it fits great; no long tail. it's fairly thin too. very interesting look. i think it's silicone based on the feel.

no idea what they plan to do but i hope they introduce a vented version, with the holes like a vintage tropic. has a pretty cool, very modern half brush/half polish buckle. imo lends kind of a half sport/luxury, half vintage vibe. esp to something brushed/polished like the Gloss Scurfas!


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

rixcafe said:


>


@rixcafe It looks great! Which strap is it?

I've not seen a curved-end waffle strap before, and would love to get one.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

Jasper110 said:


> View attachment 15627591


What strap is this? Is it a deployant?


----------



## rixcafe (Jan 2, 2019)

Batboy said:


> @rixcafe It looks great! Which strap is it?
> 
> I've not seen a curved-end waffle strap before, and would love to get one.


That would be the Custom curved waffle strap from Uncle Seiko.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Shockwave said:


> What strap is this? Is it a deployant?


Crafterblue CB013 (mm200) not specific to the 185/187 and a bit of a squeeze to fit, but I think it looks good and wears well. No deployant clasp, just a regular buckle.


----------



## EBasil (Jul 24, 2020)

Rubber on bronze...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh yeah...the sunburst blue dial with the comfortable blue rubber strap is awesome.
I didn't realize HOW much I would appreciate a nice rubber strap.
Now, I don't want to take it off of this watch, since it matches so well.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Seiko h556 and h558, both on Uncle Seiko straps.


----------



## K. Bosch (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

Captain Cook 42 mm LE gray on Barton gray rubber strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Neo-vintage slim-cased Turtle 6309-7290










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I know...no timing bezel. But, it's 200m resistant, screw-down crown, etc. And you can definitely see it in low light situations.


----------



## JMGeronimo (Jan 21, 2019)

After weeks the usps delivered my Deep Blue rubber strap. Still waiting after 6 weeks for my Vostok mesh bracelets, but I digress. Very comfortable, and made what I was thinking at my size and weight limit damn near perfect.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with The Angler but on ISOstyle


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Helson carbon 45 on an orange Isofrane


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

Posted on both the rubber and leather strap thread...as both are applicable with these straps!


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The classic black on Crafter Blue










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15647909
> 
> View attachment 15647912


Great looking combo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TedH (Oct 15, 2020)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15647909
> 
> View attachment 15647912


Great looking piece. How do you find the weight on wrist?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

TedH said:


> Great looking piece. How do you find the weight on wrist?


Thanks. To be honest, at 39mm this is the only watch below 40mm I own so it wears a little smaller than I'm used to. The lugs are 19mm, but I use a wider strap which helps "beef it up" to where it's more to my liking. The strap currently on it was stolen from a Victorinox FieldForce that I own (21mm forced between the lugs). A 20mm Hirsch Accent works well on it, too.

The bracelet was a little uncomfortable at the clasp. But, on a strap, the weight is no issue for me...and it's comfortable. Here's a wrist-shot for you (right at 7" wrist).


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Old-ish watch, brand new strap.

I never really bonded with this Phoibos Reef Master after buying it around a year ago. Figured out that while the OEM leather strap (black with blue stitching) looked good, I just couldn't find a good fit.

Got this Barton Elite Silicon in last night and it feels great. Will probably pick up some more of their straps soon assuming this one holds up well.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Another neo-vintage Slim-cased 6309-729A Pepsi Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My heavily modded Beluga Ascent 1.0 0-60 Bezel - New hands, double-domed sapphire crystal, relumed C3 dial & hands with red second hand - right at home on a Zodiac Tropic style strap. It's been a long journey to get this watch exactly how _I_ pictured it; love the apeture dial:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The rarest of all Seiko 6309 Divers: the orange, slim-cased 6309-729B Diver.










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#Rubber 















*


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6105 Mod Turtle


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Manta Ray Turtle on rubber-nylon strap:


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Diver enjoying the view


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

trying the new BC out on some Seikos


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## rc2300156 (Aug 22, 2012)

P01 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*#STEINHART Ocean1 BLACK*


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15652926
> 
> 
> View attachment 15652927
> ...


Interesting rubber strap and clasp.
Please tell us what specifically it is and where to get it...and how much it is.
Thanks
---
I have a Scurfa bell-diver 1.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Interesting rubber strap and clasp.
> Please tell us what specifically it is and where to get it...and how much it is.
> Thanks
> ---
> I have a Scurfa bell-diver 1.


Bonetto Cinturini 300D strap, bought from CHRONOWORLD in Japan (they stock 6 colors, where usually most stock 3 or less). I think it was $37; and then i swapped the clasp out for a strapcode clasp that i had. it comes a certain length and you cut off the appropriate length to size it to your wrist. I have about a 6.5" wrist; i originally i cut it so there were two adjusts left per side. it fit good, but that was still a bit too long as the buckle was in an odd place causing an unbalance, so i cut off one more notch and now it's perfect.

i get a lot more adjustment holes with the newer clasp (original clasp only gives 3) so i felt OK cutting a little more off. theoretically with the 3-hole clasp you could cut the strap, and still not get quite a right fit (kind of like a bracelet but uh, permanent, since you chopped it off).

it came in a few days ago and i've been trying it on all my 20mm watches. been showing it a lot in this thread and the Scurfa 2020 thread =)

technically it's 2 straps as you can flip it so the smooth side is facing out, but i like the diamond side out.










before: (one extra notch on 6 o'clock side):









after: clasp balanced better









Watchgecko also sells the 300D, in 3 colors, but they do skip the middleman and include a nicer, longer clasp like the one i used. in which case it's a bit more expensive with that clasp, it was like $60+. i almost went for that when i happened to google search 300D vendors and the second vendor i found, that Chronoworld, happened to offer more colors than anyone else.

the 300D has been around for years (i bought a 22mm one in black in, oh i don't know 2012?) but it's never been exceedingly popular from what i can tell (which is why you usually can't find all the colors, no one wants to order that many). some do people like them... the cool people... =)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> Bonetto Cinturini 300D strap, bought from CHRONOWORLD in Japan (they stock 6 colors, where usually most stock 3 or less). I think it was $37; and then i swapped the clasp out for a strapcode clasp that i had. it comes a certain length and you cut off the appropriate length to size it to your wrist. I have about a 6.5" wrist; i originally i cut it so there were two adjusts left per side. it fit good, but that was still a bit too long as the buckle was in an odd place causing an unbalance, so i cut off one more notch and now it's perfect.
> 
> i get a lot more adjustment holes with the newer clasp (original clasp only gives 3) so i felt OK cutting a little more off. theoretically with the 3-hole clasp you could cut the strap, and still not get quite a right fit (kind of like a bracelet but uh, permanent, since you chopped it off).
> 
> ...


Thank you for your detailed answer. I don't know if I could do the work you did
to cut it down and make it even, but it looks GREAT. You did a great job.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> Thank you for your detailed answer. I don't know if I could do the work you did
> to cut it down and make it even, but it looks GREAT. You did a great job.


Thanks! i was a little paranoid about the cutting, just because you can cut too close and mess it up, but it's really not that bad if you're just careful where you cut. but just using a razor blade, tape off your cut line, and basically just press down evenly across it. assuming the blade is new/sharp, it should slice down straight and clean. the only problem comes if you kind of mess it up and then have to try to 'clean' an edge. but the good news is your cuts are totally hidden when it's being worn anyway. =)


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

6309 JDM Diver from Jan 1981










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

solar ARNIE


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Red square

6309-729A Diver










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## fastenerhouse (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Fitted rubber on SF


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Bonetto Cinturini on a Borealis Cascais


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Very pleased with AliExpress $9 FKM rubber.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

brown tropic on a couple Scurfas


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Ploprof with rubber strap









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

007 for 27










Sent from my SM-N935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

With the rainy weather figured this was the right watch. Sort of lifts up my otherwise slob like outfit today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Wearing my old skx mod. It was my first auto that I modded and then sold it to my friend. I let him borrow my monta so I asked to borrow the skx for a bit.


----------



## Cphil (Jan 12, 2021)

tro_jan said:


> 007 for 27
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cphil (Jan 12, 2021)

Congrats! I do love my SKX. It’s the only watch that has awarded me a random encounter with another watch enthusiast- and a good drink, great hike, and a fun story.


----------



## Cphil (Jan 12, 2021)

tro_jan said:


> 007 for 27
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do love my SKX. It's the only watch that has awarded me a random encounter with another watch enthusiast- and a good drink, great hike, and a fun story.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

though i do prefer the diamond pattern out, i thought i should at least document this strap with the smooth side out. smooth side looks good, i just like the pattern more. =)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

It's a standard tropical rubber strap but goes so well with a red dial on DiRenzo's DRZ-03 Blood Moon eclipse??


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

RZEWatches Resolute on their tropic


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 15681245


That's super nice. Looks very well finished too


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Love Fitted rubber


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SCURFA Ti Diverone one SCURFA rubber


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's super nice. Looks very well finished too


Thanks. Yes, the finishing is top notch. I've never owned a CW before, but its hard to believe this watch was under $1,000 in light of how well finished it is. Vibrant blue dial, applied indices, domed crystal and an incredible job with the case lines and polishing to make it look much thinner on the wrist than it really is.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Love Arabic numeral divers. That the Mako is affordable and punches above its weight class is why I have three of them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgruschkus (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Farer diver on Farer rubber


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> Love Fitted rubber


Same here??. Love fitted rubber. What's the brand of rubber on you Halios?


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Where the rubber meets the wrist😁👍🏼


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Relo60 said:


> Same here. Love fitted rubber. What's the brand of rubber on you Halios?


It's a generic amazon/alix fitted rubber for rolex submariner


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

New blue rubber strap might be too much blue but oh well.......










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Options.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Seiko mod with crafterblue mm300 strap and seiko mm300 ratcheting clasp.


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Zoom has made meetings out of content that should just be in an email....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

2531.80 Bond on Zealande









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido Ocean Star On OE rubber👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## ChrisDeskDiver (Jul 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Vintage Scubapro 500 on original Isofrane









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This one presents well on any strap, band, or bracelet. Even low end pinkish red rubber.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> SCURFA Ti Diverone one SCURFA rubber


Very nice. I've really come to like the Scurfas. Great values also. Another one I have to pick up. The blue looks fantastic!


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

Cheap $17 rubber strap from Amazon but comfy as f$%^.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Sinn U50T on BC285 (16.5cm/6.5" wrist)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Custom Tuna on BC.
dP


----------



## americanbam (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)

which do you prefer?


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Seiko spb187 on crafterblue mm300 curved end rubber and mm300 ratcheting clasp.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)

fedlikenot said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this band. Did it come with the watch or is it aftermarket?


----------



## VinceWatch (Aug 7, 2012)

In general I really don't like rubber straps on any watch but the Garmin Descent Dive computer / watch that I have uses them and I have 3 of them to change out occasionally. It is a really quick and easy task to change these in a few seconds because of the attachment to the fixed bars on the watch head.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

from Watchgecko


----------



## MarkS (Oct 9, 2009)

Seiko 6105-8110


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

@DEMO111 - So, when ARE you gonna try out a rubber strap on one of your dive watches I wanna know?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

DEMO111 said:


> View attachment 15720536
> 
> View attachment 15720539
> 
> ...


So... You have an Omega Ploprof, and a Bliger GMT ? That's a hell of a wide range of watches that you have !


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite Turtle on Crafter Blue strap










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinman143 (Sep 16, 2017)

Uncle Seiko 'Irezumi' Strap on a modded SRP773. Adds a lil playful touch that's still subtle IMO.









A Series on rubber deployment.


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Visibility under water might be an issue with this watch but still a diver.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Steel Dive sterile Willard with a waffle strap from Cheapestnato.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Gloss Orange On TheTropic strap. Bright combo


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sackrace (Jan 2, 2018)

Cheap rubber strap off Amazon, integrated springbars so super convenient.

Also the c65 is new to me, I used to think with my wrist I couldn't pull off more than 40mm diameter. How's the size on this look?


----------



## trouble (Oct 30, 2009)

Barton Black-Yellow rubber suit Navygraf good


----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

J.Shaker said:


>


Yep...thats gold G..a bloody pearler mate!

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Wrong thread.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A 40-year old JDM Diver 7548-7000 with serial same as my birth month and year










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

Uncle Seiko Tropic Strap - very soft and flexible, worn for 80 hours straight last weekend with no issues


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Cohfindex (Jul 24, 2017)

Love the Turtle on rubber. Comfy and looks great!


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tell me more! CB MM300 strap with the original buckle from the SBDC? Or have you modified the new CB specifically designed for the MM200/Mini Turtle somehow?


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

amngwlvs said:


> Tell me more! CB MM300 strap with the original buckle from the SBDC? Or have you modified the new CB specifically designed for the MM200/Mini Turtle somehow?


It's the CB03 for the MM300 and with the original SBDC clasp, i changed the clasp on the original bracelet to the MM300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Neyra (Dec 27, 2020)

This waffle strap from B&R looks great on my SPB143:


----------



## amngwlvs (Sep 14, 2018)

Berg3.0 said:


> It's the CB03 for the MM300 and with the original SBDC clasp, i changed the clasp on the original bracelet to the MM300.


Ah, thanks! That's what I figured you had done. Look good!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 6458-6000 from May 1983, on its original GL13A strap, hang tag, manual, and box.

This was only sold in Japan (JDM) and the hang tag indicates this was priced at ¥35,000 during the early 80s, when quartz was lording it over in Japan and the rest of the world.



















Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Precista PRS-50-B, relumed with C-3, added moisture disc - living on a genuine Tropic 22mm strap:


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Maddog1970 said:


> View attachment 15745859


Wow... beautiful


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

alhig72 said:


> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


Sublime with that sterile bezel inlay


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko JDM 7548 Diver from 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

OEM tropic style strap on my Longines Skindiver. Thought a deployment buckle would be more convenient, vs the factory quick release buckle (signed Longines buckle). Picked up a $10 clasp from Amazon, pretty amazing quality for $10. But, I'm not sure it's any more convenient vs a standard buckle.


----------



## TJ19 (Dec 6, 2020)

Great thread, thanks!


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

JDM quartz diver 7548-700C putting the sun in Sunday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Damasko D Sub-1 on Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

YellowDog Rubber single pass NATO


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

OE strap from a Shearwater dive computer on my Damasko D Sub


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Start of a short vacation with Topper Ninja










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

On matching Hirsch Robby


----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

Ianos Avyssos


----------



## rmc (Oct 10, 2010)

Omega Seamaster GMT


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Uncle Seiko GL831 OD


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hirsch Accent...


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## mrk (May 13, 2013)

Got a couple of gifs as these tropics gleam in any lighting which a still image just doesn't convey properly.

Joseph Bonnie vulcanised rubber model (in both Olive and dark blue). These beat the pants off the other tropics out there and are decently sized for smaller wrists too not just larger wrists like most of them from other brands. I will always buy these straps for all my dive watches from now on.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15769364


Some combos are just made for each other.


----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Benchmark basics single pass rubber zulu. I've had a lot of luck with their natos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Mr.C (Jan 23, 2021)

Phoibos WaveMaster with Borealis strap


----------



## Cfosterm (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

With Dive extension that should be long enough to satisfy most needs.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Obris Morgan strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

_SRPC91_


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

On the Sinn OEM strap, very nice&high quality rubber strap. My first Sinn rubber strap and in my opinion nicer in all ways than a Rubber B (and I do own one for comparison purposes)


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Let's hear it for AliExpress and Yellow Straps!


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

And if you don't like yellow, there's always this:


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A Hirsch Accent works for me...


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Mr.V1984 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

I may have a watch suitable to dive, but not much ocean around this morning as I shuttled the ball and chain around.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Snyde (Mar 5, 2016)

SWilly67 said:


> I may have a watch suitable to dive, but not much ocean around this morning as I shuttled the ball and chain around.


Just don't forget to screw the crown in! Nice looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laughinggull (May 8, 2006)

Everest on DSSD










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage SkinDiver On Tropic


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

I think that Scurfa makes one of the best rubber straps out there. I've got the navy blue on the aquaracer right now. I've also purchased in 3 other color-ways.


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15789963
> 
> View attachment 15789964


Love the lume on these!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

DGI82 said:


> Love the lume on these!


thanks haha. good ole' Gen 1...


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Jasper110 said:


>


Nice DSUB1 

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Only 2 I have.
















Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Grey ZuluDiver 284


----------



## pinchelobster (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

White SMP 300 on the eBay $22 special Omega imitation strap. I bought it for a color check, more than anything else, before spending $$$ on the Omega OEM. What say ye? Good color combination, or should I stick with the black rubber strap?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

drmdwebb said:


> White SMP 300 on the eBay $22 special Omega imitation strap. I bought it for a color check, more than anything else, before spending $$$ on the Omega OEM. What say ye? Good color combination, or should I stick with the black rubber strap?
> 
> View attachment 15795822


Go for the black. I have the same watch coming tomorrow FedEx and ordered a Zealande black strap but it's on back order 
I think the watch looks much better on a black strap so I'll remove the bracelet and wait for the strap
Go for black!!!!!
PS. I think this is the nicest watch on the market right now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

ceebee said:


> Go for the black. I have the same watch coming tomorrow FedEx and ordered a Zealande black strap but it's on back order
> I think the watch looks much better on a black strap so I'll remove the bracelet and wait for the strap
> Go for black!!!!!
> PS. I think this is the nicest watch on the market right now.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The normal configuration below--I'm training it not be afraid of sharks for when we go diving together


----------



## fedlikenot (Apr 4, 2019)

Rubber one piece Zulu.

*Instagram = @mostlynatos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Moray Bronze


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> TGIF! Moray Bronze


Uh - it's Thursday...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TheGanzman said:


> Uh - it's Thursday...


Ahh you're right Bro, I'm off tomorrow for the Easter and now I'm confused 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ahh you're right Bro, I'm off tomorrow for the Easter and now I'm confused
> 
> Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


That just means you get a bonus Friday...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Same watch as previous post, but it's on my wrist again, today.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

DMCBanshee said:


> Ahh you're right Bro, I'm off tomorrow for the Easter and now I'm confused
> 
> Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


Coupla more years you'll be hiding your OWN Easter Eggs, like I ALREADY do, LOL...

As we used to say in New Jersey: "That there's an example of that self-_defecating_ humor"...


----------



## jpaciolla (May 31, 2016)

Mhutch said:


>


Who makes the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

jpaciolla said:


> Who makes the strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Appears to be Barton Silicone.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Gupt0014 (Dec 5, 2020)

drmdwebb said:


> White SMP 300 on the eBay $22 special Omega imitation strap. I bought it for a color check, more than anything else, before spending $$$ on the Omega OEM. What say ye? Good color combination, or should I stick with the black rubber strap?
> 
> View attachment 15795822


I've had this watch and sold it. I like the black OEM strap the watch comes with. It also works nice on an Erika's.


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## James142 (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

Sugman said:


> Same watch as previous post, but it's on my wrist again, today.
> View attachment 15801111


Hirsch Accent is iconic!


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Uncle Seiko flat vent.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Pam 682👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Relo60 said:


> Pam 682👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15805173


Great watch 👍


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Relo60 said:


> Pam 682👍🏼😊😷🖖🏼
> 
> View attachment 15805173


Thanks Sir Clive🙏🏼


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Stock strap.


----------



## Miklos86 (Jul 31, 2017)

Great White Shark samurai


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

8505davids said:


> View attachment 15804398


Is this also the Hirsch Accent on your watch?
--








Hirsch Accent Strap | Order Here | HirschStraps


Order your Hirsch Accent strap made with natural rubber strap here. Made to withstand whatever you can throw at it. Free delivery available.



www.hirschstraps.com




@Sugman @broonzbane and others: Is this the best rubber strap out there?
Is it worth the money and super comfortable?
Thanks


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Invicta PVD Sub On Tropic


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @Sugman @broonzbane and others: Is this the best rubber strap out there?
> Is it worth the money and super comfortable?
> Thanks


Well, I don't know if it's the 'best rubber strap out there,' because I haven't owned all rubber straps, LOL! Everest makes custom-fitted curved-end rubber straps for Rolex watches that will run you about $250 USD. I'm sure they'd stack up far better than the Hirsch in a side-by-side comparison...

BUT, it is most definitely the best rubber strap I own, or ever will own. Once I bought it for my SPB143, my search for a rubber strap for the watch ended. It just looks so perfect on the watch, it could pass for OEM.

See a photo of mine here: Seiko Diver's 1965 Modern Re-Interpretation SPB143J1 /...

Is it soft, comfortable and pliable? Very, very and very. I have only very minor issues with it. It has QR springbars and doesn't accept Seiko fats. And the end of the strap is squared-off vs. coming to a point, making it kinda clunky to thread through the keepers.

Beyond that, it's simply gorgeous in the flesh. It just oozes with a masculine 70's retro vibe, and the finish of the caoutchouc rubber has a lustrous sheen that pops on the wrist like no other rubber strap I've owned or seen.

There are exact copies on Aliexpress in FKM rubber that go for $10. They're almost certainly as pliable and comfortable, but at the same time are almost certainly ragged in their finishing and lacking in the vibrant sheen of the Accent.

If this is 'THE look' you're hoping to achieve, I say go for it. This is the strap that put an end to my search for the perfect rubber for my Seiko...

EDIT: This is the post that hooked me on it:









Closer Look: HIRSCH Accent Rubber watch strap


The Hirsch Accent Watch Strap is the best one of all the functional straps in the Austrian based company - maybe of all the high ended rubber straps - and largely appreciated in those years by our customers. Despite the limited choice in terms of colours and sizes, the Hirsch Accent stands...




www.watchuseek.com





If you're in the USA, get it from Holben's to avoid high shipping and customs expenses...









Hirsch Accent Rubber Black Watch Strap


Completely waterproof, premium caoutchouc natural rubber with a distinctive crosshatch pattern, made by Hirsch. The ideal bracelet for diving, sports and chronograph watches. Black.




holbensfinewatchbands.com





It's also worth mentioning that the rubber has somewhat of a 'grippy' tactile feel to it. Not too different from silicone, but with absolutely ZERO of silicone's dust attracting qualities...

I had some reward dollars from my credit card, so I paid almost nothing for mine...


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

broonzbane said:


> Well, I don't know if it's the 'best rubber strap out there,' because I haven't owned all rubber straps, LOL! Everest makes custom-fitted curved-end rubber straps for Rolex watches that will run you about $250 USD. I'm sure they'd stack up far better than the Hirsch in a side-by-side comparison...
> 
> BUT, it is most definitely the best rubber strap I own, or ever will own. Once I bought it for my SPB143, my search for a rubber strap for the watch ended. It just looks so perfect on the watch, it could pass for OEM.
> 
> ...


Sold out on Holbens, but available on Amazon.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

drmdwebb said:


> Sold out on Holbens, but available on Amazon.


Good catch. Thanks!


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@broonzbane Thanks for that great, detailed reply!


broonzbane said:


> By far, the best looking strap I own is the Hirsch Accent. looks like it should be OEM for this watch. Damn sexy! But not cheap. The only drawback is that it comes on quick release, standard springbars. Have a look... [the spring bars seem to be an issue...resolved later by Terry]





Techme said:


> Looks great on that strap. I usually remove the quick-release spring bars with some pliers. I just pop off the handle. I rather use some decent bars with the correct tips and often the quick-release variety are smaller at the tip. [I don't really understand how to "pop off the handle" or get the new one in]
> 
> Have you seen the San Martin of the strap? It's much more affordable at $32 (plus shipping I assume). The material is FKM.





valuewatchguy said:


> These are aliexpress tropics.....about $9
> Will need skinny fat bars to replace the thin spring bars included.
> [again, the spring bar issue]





valuewatchguy said:


> The straps are good. Very good for the $. I have an actual TROPIC brand strap and its better but also 8x the price. The aliexpress strap is 80% as good for 20% the cost.
> [I may try the cheaper one, and then if I really like the look, I would pay $70 for 100 percent]
> 
> Skinny Fat bars. Thinner diameter to fit into straps that were not designed for the larger OEM Seiko spring bars BUT still have the larger diameter tips to fit into the spring bar holes without excess movement.
> ...






Terry is GREAT. He knows his stuff and is very friendly and helpful. 
I emailed him back and forth, and he helped me pick out 
the best blue rubber strap and spring bars for my Seiko Pepsi turtle:


----------



## broonzbane (Mar 25, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> @broonzbane Thanks for that great, detailed reply!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sweat! Keep us posted if you get it!

I had that exact same combo! Blue PADI Turtle and blue Isofrane clone. Mine was the Borealis strap from Portugal, which I believe is the same strap Terry was (is?) selling as the Magnum. I bought mine before he was selling them, so he was not an option and I had to waitmonths for delivery...ugh!


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Watch Geko/Zulu Diver ND Limits


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

ZuluDiver 284 Grey by Bonetto Cintirini. A really comfortable and pliable strap spoiled by an overwhelming vanilla smell.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Jasper110 said:


> ZuluDiver 284 Grey by Bonetto Cintirini. A really comfortable and pliable strap spoiled by an overwhelming vanilla smell.
> 
> View attachment 15809948


On THAT watch, my attention isn't on the strap at all
WOW, what a nice-looking, special dial


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Hamilton Khaki Navy on original rubber strap


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

A few of mine























































When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Everest strap on the Ginault OR 2. Perfect fit!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Playing angles with the anthracite dial










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Beauty day, put some beachwear on the PAM today.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Shearwater dive computer strap on Damasko.


----------



## hkhan.001 (Jul 22, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## J.Shaker (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skin Diver


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jam karet (Sep 19, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## 76.ultra (Dec 31, 2017)

Crafter blue, really comfy and the metal keeper is great on it.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Scubapro 500 on original Isofrane









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

tryout: yellow on orange...works great 









Poslano sa mog SM-G960F koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Mostly rubber?


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Mostly rubber?
> View attachment 15823863


What brand watch strap is that? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

Jtphoto said:


> What brand watch strap is that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hirsch Robby Performance.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Jtphoto said:


> What brand watch strap is that? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep...Hirsch Robby. They have other hybrid strap designs, too.


----------



## Jtphoto (Mar 27, 2014)

Sugman said:


> Yep...Hirsch Robby. They have other hybrid strap designs, too.


Awesome Thank you. I will check them out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Seiko snj 025 on a Benetto Mod 324


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Obris Morgan strap.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

heyBJK said:


>


how are you liking that? Very good looking piece at a good price


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)

alznc said:


> how are you liking that? Very good looking piece at a good price


I like it a lot. It's thin for a dive watch, very legible and comfortable. Aside from the small crown I don't have any complaints. A slightly larger crown would make operation a bit easier.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## QMZ (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Not a diver per say, but is rated at 200m. Bonetto Cinturini w/ Sinn tegiment Ti clasp.
dP


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Glycine Combat


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## O . (May 13, 2020)

Had this on an Erika's for a bit, then an Uncle Seiko President bracelet, but it definitely belongs on rubber. Thanks are in order to @kritameth for his great review a while back of the WJean Seiko reproduction straps, which I've finally gotten around to trying out. So far, I'm a big fan.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on Zodiac tropic strap


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

O . said:


> Had this on an Erika's for a bit, then an Uncle Seiko President bracelet, but it definitely belongs on rubber. Thanks are in order to @kritameth for his great review a while back of the WJean Seiko reproduction straps, which I've finally gotten around to trying out. So far, I'm a big fan.
> View attachment 15832193
> 
> View attachment 15832192


 Now that's one seriously good looking diver!


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wolbrook Skindiver on Zodiac tropic strap


Very nice! Has a GO vibe to it. Have you tried the Wolbrook's Tropic?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Very nice! Has a GO vibe to it. Have you tried the Wolbrook's Tropic?


No. I have not. I ordered it on the BOR bracelet, which was a mistake i should bave ordered it on their blue tropic but good thing o had this one on my strap box. Best tropic in the market imho.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Obris Morgan


----------



## WizardofWatch (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Panatime Breitling style strap


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15836820


I love this one the blue Hershey rubber


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Had traded this watch a few years ago. Decided I needed one back. They are limited to 100 so not and easy task. Could not pass up on lucky #7
On metal as well.























Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Obris Morgan


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

jovani said:


>


That red really pops

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 15827968
> 
> View attachment 15827969


Can I ask what band this is? Original or aftermarket.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

MrZoSo said:


> Had traded this watch a few years ago. Decided I needed one back. They are limited to 100 so not and easy task. Could not pass up on lucky #7
> On metal as well.
> 
> 
> ...


First time I've seen a yellow UN Marine diver ???. A beauty and a keeper ??


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mido on original rubber strap 👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Marathon on LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Powerman said:


> Can I ask what band this is? Original or aftermarket.


That is a Bonetto Cinturini strap. I can't remember the model number...400CT, maybe? I got it from Amazon.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Sugman said:


> That is a Bonetto Cinturini strap. I can't remember the model number...400CT, maybe? I got it from Amazon.


Yep. Looks really nice. Noticed the micro adjust so was curious. Ive been looking so good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Zulu Diver / Watch geko ND limits


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

"Too many choices is a prison, Jay"


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great colour combo watch and strap. Cheers.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This orange gloss DiverOne rocks the Zodiac tropic rubber strap


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Had a navy blue strap in the mail today for the turtle 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> Not a diver per say, but is rated at 200m. Bonetto Cinturini w/ Sinn tegiment Ti clasp.
> dP
> View attachment 15828477
> 
> ...


I would love to see a wrist shot with that strap!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBGX117


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheers 😊😷🖖🏼


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

WatchDialOrange said:


> I would love to see a wrist shot with that strap!


Here' ya go.
dP


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> Here' ya go.
> dP
> View attachment 15849487
> 
> ...



Wow that looks great thanks for the pics!! I just ordered a Bonetto Cinturini 306 in Red for my Sinn U50 from Holben's Online will post pics soon.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> Here' ya go.
> dP
> View attachment 15849487
> 
> ...


I just reckon the Sug case just looks great being shown as well.
Top combination mate
Dave

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Wow that looks great thanks for the pics!! I just ordered a Bonetto Cinturini 306 in Red for my Sinn U50 from Holben's Online will post pics soon.


Thanks for the kind words. Bought many BC straps from Holbens.

Look forward to seeing that combo.
dP


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

DaveandStu said:


> I just reckon the Sug case just looks great being shown as well.
> Top combination mate
> Dave
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


Thank you, sir.

Agreed, love seeing the SUG designation.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Just a brilliant manufacturer..


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

A totally bland Hirsch Pure on my Damasko. But looks deceive; this is the best rubber strap I've had in ages. Comfortable, durable, wipe clean with no nooks and crannies to collect dirt and no scent whatsoever. Perfect for my lifestyle.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hirsch Accent...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Omega Seamaster on TheTropic strap


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Wearing it again, today...


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is my contribution, Vance.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Sc0ttg (Jul 29, 2020)

Seiko SLA037 with its original tropic strap


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Sinn U50 SDR on new *Bonetto Cinturini 306 in Red Rubber. Great smell of vanilla and great fit!
























*










*added new buckle!*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yellowdog single pass rubber NATO


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Rojote said:


> View attachment 15860442
> View attachment 15860448
> View attachment 15860449
> View attachment 15860454


Looks good. Can you share the strap details?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

atlbbqguy said:


> Looks good. Can you share the strap details?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It's a 26mm soft rubber strap purchased off Ebay from honcosstraps. I added the fat bronze v buckle with screw attachment.


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

2531.80 Bond on Zealande strap.









Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Dark side of the force for May the fourth...










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Cheers 👋🏼😊✌🏼🖖🏼


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Newly arrived Borealis strap.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Turtle Thursday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

atlbbqguy said:


> Newly arrived Borealis strap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know about the watch, but that strap - NICE!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

TheGanzman said:


> I don't know about the watch, but that strap - NICE!


Yes it is. Thanks to you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Fugu Friday!









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Seiko SPB105 on orange Obris Morgan strap.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Alpina Seastrong Diver 300 on stock tropical strap.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Green Samurai on an Obris Morgan strap.


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)

Borealis


----------



## glass_citymd02 (Apr 10, 2016)

I love my Bonetto Cinturini 295 strap on my first gen Seiko Monster


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Sharkhunter on Isofrane


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

FKM rubber on LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

kind of&#8230;


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 15877727


I love this one so much. Perfect on the Hershey rubber


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUN065P1


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely gold accented Solar Baby Tuna for Seiko Sunday!









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Helm Komodo on Helm Rubber strap.


----------



## Sambation (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook on their tropic strap


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Shearwater telic on Damasko D Sub


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Orange Chocolate Bar SBGX117


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Jasper110 said:


> Shearwater telic on Damasko D Sub
> 
> View attachment 15887471


I so like this watch


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Rubber trio


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko booze










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Took a motorcycle trip to the beach with this one (1350 miles RT).








Got back and wore this one for a few days.


----------



## JDCfour (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## Rosstree70 (Jan 27, 2021)

Squale 50 Atmos on Helm strap.


----------



## The Ranger (Sep 18, 2016)

GS diver in sunlight


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this bright Sunday!

It's a beautiful watch, my first Promaster diver. It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The short length version of Oem rubber strap


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX mod on Isofrane.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Blue on blue.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Damasko DSub on Borealis


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Bonetto Cinturini...


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

FKM rubber










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KRVNRCH (Aug 22, 2017)

atlbbqguy said:


> FKM rubber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zzyzx (Dec 16, 2013)

Honestly, the stock Casio strap is very comfortable.










Longines Hydroconquest on a Hirsch two-piece rubber


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Damasko DSub1 on Borealis Iso style rubber


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

Scurfa Diver One / _Orbis Morgan_ strap


----------



## emrsev (Jan 2, 2016)

Citizen ny0040
















Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Hastie73 (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

Here we go....











486F2598-1817-44B8-B6D6-14D028774F03


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Steinhart gmt 39 on Hirsch Pure strap👍🏼


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Mini Turtle on Crafter Blue rubber strap. A bit long but it's a fitted strap. No worries????


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Silicone/Cordura from Barton


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Anthracite in the woods










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

september 1983


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Hirsch Accent...soft, supple...a nice fit for this watch.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Short version of the standard rubber strap. 👋🏼👋🏼Cheers 🖖🏼


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## tundif (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

A bright dial to pair with the bright day










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

FKM rubber on the LHD










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.

















This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

BC rubber nato.
dP


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Irezumi and Tropic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

40 year-old 7548 stunner










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)

DevilRay on NTH fitted rubber strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Phoenixboy (Sep 20, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

On an Uncle Seiko GL.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ghanycz (May 5, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes "Okinawa" Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Bonetto Cinturini + Pelagos + Summertime Blues.
dP


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

My former U1 on Isofrane


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Helson on Cuda.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Crafter blue MM300 with Seiko MM adjustable clasp on SPB187. It's a great fit but requires a bit of effort to seat the springbars.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Jasper110 said:


> Crafter blue MM300 with Seiko MM adjustable clasp on SPB187. It's a great fit but requires a bit of effort to seat the springbars.
> 
> View attachment 15956834
> 
> ...


I have the same watch. Just a little finesse to get the spring bars in or potential spring bar breakage to get them in place?


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

NS1 said:


> I have the same watch. Just a little finesse to get the spring bars in or potential spring bar breakage to get them in place?


certainly more effort than finesse required. I use Springbars supplied from Scurfa Watches, these have1.2mm diameter tips and extend deeper into the lugs than standard bars. Once fitted, there's zero wiggle room. That said it's not overly difficult and easier still if you warm the end of the strap in hot water first to make it more pliable.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Crafter Blue 


















Tropic style (zuludiver)


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

My first genuine tropic strap that's not vintage or uncle seiko. The pro of the strap is that I really love how comfortable it is and how soft the rubber is and how the vanilla smell kind of fades after you first put it on. The only thing I don't like is the very flat ends along the lugs. I realize that the uncle seiko rounds a bit and even on some of the genuine tropics they rounded a bit so it's not so abrupt. Honestly I thought about sending it back the first time I put it on and be honest with you when I look at this picture I consider doing it again. But I'll probably keep it even though I think they should improve it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Prospex Diver SRPC23 Turtle










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## benson70 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## djwoblely (Nov 15, 2011)

Vostok gmt on that fkm red


----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)

Summertime


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

MWC "Military Quartz T25GTLS" on Seiko Prospex strap...


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)




----------



## SSingh1975 (Jul 4, 2009)

OEM strap.


----------



## Loneguitar (Feb 10, 2010)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## untimely (Mar 29, 2010)

Love my Superocean 46 DLC


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sless711 (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja LE 500










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## emrsev (Jan 2, 2016)

Hello









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

2 for 1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## sh3l8y (Dec 27, 2020)

Raven Trekker 39 on a Monstraps FKM


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Really liking the StrapCode tropic strap.


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

on OEM BIWI rubber


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Tropic rubber on MKII Stingray no-date


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I just found my favorite Rubber & tropic strap from Joseph Bonnie Tropic , Arrived in less than a week to the USA.Comes with 3 keepers so you choose what fits best. https://www.josephbonnie.com/fr/produit/tropic-caoutchouc-orange/


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> I just found my favorite Rubber & tropic strap from Joseph Bonnie Tropic , Arrived in less than a week to the USA.Comes with 3 keepers so you choose what fits best. Tropic Caoutchouc - Orange Floride
> 
> View attachment 16003274
> View attachment 16003275


Looks awesome!

Doxa on tropic is


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bought a new rubber strap for my 973 this afternoon


----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

SLA047J1 on Obris Morgan rubber strap. 



























Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Uncle Seiko GL831 Olive Drab


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Doxa Divingstar on an olive green tropic:


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

I like it in any color as long as it is black. - Topper LE on Barton strap










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Rubber on the inside...does that count?


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Tactico TC2 Expedition on genuine Tropic 22mm strap:


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Buchmann69 said:


>





Buchmann69 said:


>


Droppin some . Love the black and blue tudors. Oris looks great on the blue. 2254 on camo is OG. Gotta love a subbie on fitted black.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

looks like i hacked the pic up cropping it... sorry


----------



## MrZoSo (Apr 16, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## 7uiggi (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## ETA2824-2 (Aug 22, 2019)

My wife's SuperOcean 36:


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

JENNY "caribbean 300" (50th Anniversary Re-edition)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## pichi826 (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## breigue (Dec 16, 2013)

Seiko Mod on UC strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

H2O on Black Shark Fin rubber


----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Marathon JDD on the factory black and orange strap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Steinhart









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Pilot2 (May 1, 2011)

Rammus said:


>


I might just take that one and call it a day. Very nice.


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

Nite MX20


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Eza Sealander
















-Shawn


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049, 1978


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 6309-7049 and Bonetto Cinturini 284


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## laplumej01 (Apr 8, 2020)

Sent from planet earth 
38.876045 -77.241715


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

jkpa said:


> View attachment 16004916
> View attachment 16004917


Very nice! What straps are those?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Jasonscott said:


> Very nice! What straps are those?


hey. The blue is the OEM hybrid rubber strap from Chris Ward. The green is a silicone from Barton.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Seiko Sumo on ISOFRANE


----------



## Jasonscott (Oct 3, 2019)

jkpa said:


> hey. The blue is the OEM hybrid rubber strap from Chris Ward. The green is a silicone from Barton.


Thanks! That blue one is really cool. I've not seen that type of rubber / hybrid style before. Apparently CW sells a black one- but it's 22mm (I need 20mm)&#8230;. Just what I need- a new rabbit hole.


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Flashback Friday! This battle-scarred SKX, the modern everyman diver for Day 5 of my Seiko proper Diver's week.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Jasonscott said:


> Thanks! That blue one is really cool. I've not seen that type of rubber / hybrid style before. Apparently CW sells a black one- but it's 22mm (I need 20mm)&#8230;. Just what I need- a new rabbit hole.


20 here






Hybrid Rubber Strap | Christopher Ward


Engineered to be waterproof, this bi-material hybrid strap comprised of rubber and Cordura® (will need the reg mark to be added) is the perfect choice if you’re as serious about diving as you are about watches. And because it’s fitted with our revolutionary quick-release system, when you want to...




www.christopherward.com


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## GarbanzoNegro (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just came in.

Tried on two straps already.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Reverend123! (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle Tuesday










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I really like this Hirsch Accent. It looks good on a number of my watches.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Before: the blue rubber was just too bright for my taste...cool at first, but got old.








After an application of black hair dye:








Maybe not to everybody, but much better to me!


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Sugman said:


> Before: the blue rubber was just too bright for my taste...cool at first, but got old.
> View attachment 16054320
> 
> After an application of black hair dye:
> ...


I like both versions. Interesting that you thought of hair dye to tone it down. I'm considering a Robby or a Tiger, but I'm a cheap bastard and trying to justify the price.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Diesels said:


> I like both versions. Interesting that you thought of hair dye to tone it down. I'm considering a Robby or a Tiger, but I'm a cheap bastard and trying to justify the price.


I'd like to take credit for the hair dye, but I got it from another member.

They're both nice. To be honest, I think I like the Tiger better. In my opinion, it's more versatile...of course I went black/white and not one of the other colors.

I don't want to talk prices in the open forum, but DM me and I'll let you know where I get my Hirsch straps. I typically get them a little cheaper than the more "popular" routes have them.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 16053374
> 
> View attachment 16053375


How do you like it on this rubber Helm strap??
I LOVE it on the whiskey leather strap from Helm.
(it actually looks very good on the nylon black&grey strap from Helm too)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16059472


I LOVE this dynamic blue watch on a blue rubber strap!
I have mine on one too...the UTE vulcanized blue rubber strap:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

watchman600 said:


> I LOVE this dynamic blue watch on a blue rubber strap!
> I have mine on one too...the UTE vulcanized blue rubber strap:


Blue on blue looks great IMO 👍


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Reverend123! said:


> View attachment 16048108


GORGEOUS watch. I tried this one on.
I just think, if you are going to go for that gold version,
it completes the look to go for the bracelet too!


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

watchman600 said:


> How do you like it on this rubber Helm strap??
> I LOVE it on the whiskey leather strap from Helm.
> (it actually looks very good on the nylon black&grey strap from Helm too)


it's a Bonetto Cinturini strap (had that one for years, i need to get a new 22mm one tbh), and the 20mm helm clasp fits right on it and looks great =)


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> I LOVE this dynamic blue watch on a blue rubber strap!
> I have mine on one too...the UTE vulcanized blue rubber strap:


These look fine, but Toxic Nato/Ute Watch Co seem to have gone out of business. Are they still trading and do they have a functioning website?


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

@KOB. I didn't realize...wow.
Well, you can always go on Amazon and find something.
It's not the same, but it's not too bad:








Amazon.com: BARTON Elite Silicone Watch Bands - Quick Release - Choose Strap Color & Buckle Color (Stainless Steel, Black PVD or Gunmetal Grey) - 18mm, 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm, 23mm & 24mm Watch Straps : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy BARTON Elite Silicone Watch Bands - Quick Release - Choose Strap Color & Buckle Color (Stainless Steel, Black PVD or Gunmetal Grey) - 18mm, 19mm, 20mm, 21mm, 22mm, 23mm & 24mm Watch Straps and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com













22mm Navy Blue - BARTON Watch Bands - Soft Silicone Quick Release Straps | Amazon.com


Buy 22mm Navy Blue - BARTON Watch Bands - Soft Silicone Quick Release Straps and other Watch Bands at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

&#8230; and if the combination of rubber and steel is also okay:


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

docvail said:


> NTH DevilRay on fitted rubber strap.
> 
> View attachment 16061840
> 
> ...


Great looking rubber strap...the watch doesn't look too bad either 
(my Scurfa bell-diver1 has that kind of strap, but I always wear it on the bracelet)


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

watchman600 said:


> Great looking rubber strap...the watch doesn't look too bad either
> (my Scurfa bell-diver1 has that kind of strap, but I always wear it on the bracelet)


Cheers, mate.

I used to be 100% about the bracelets, but once I started ordering rubber strap samples earlier this year, and started test-driving them, I've been wearing them more. Part of it is that I like them, part of it is I'm pretty lazy about strap / bracelet changes. I like the look when they're fitted to the case, and the viton rubber feels awesome.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

I was a bracelet man almost exclusively for ~152 years - then I went ~50-50 between bracelets & NATO's/Zulu's. When I got in my Zodiac Yellow Jacket, it came with a Tropic style strap. I initially thumbed my nose at it, then I picked it up and said "WoW - this isn't like the Tropic straps _I_ remember!" Now I think that of the 18 dive watches I have, 10-12 of them are on either the aforementioned Zodiac Tropic style, or the genuine (new version) Tropic strap. They are SO comfortable, with just the right amount of stretch that you can wear 'em "snug" and they keep the watch EXACTLY where you position on your wrist throughout the day, 24-7. I recently took one of my Prometheus Design Werx dive compasses and expanded the aluminum slot to accommodate my 20mm & 22mm Tropic straps; here it is on a 22mm Tropic keeping me "on course" alongside my Tactico TC2 Expedition. For those of you playing at home, that's a 1955 Philco "V Handle" refrigerator in the background:


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker on DiverOne rubber


----------



## Stanhope (Dec 25, 2019)

Moonshine Runner said:


> &#8230; and if the combination of rubber and steel is also okay:


That's a cool bracelet with the rubber links! I bet it's comfortable. I had an old ESQ back in the 90s with similar. Might have to go on the hunt for a 22mm rubber bracelet!


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Stanhope said:


> That's a cool bracelet with the rubber links! I bet it's comfortable. I had an old ESQ back in the 90s with similar. Might have to go on the hunt for a 22mm rubber bracelet!


Thank you, and yes, you're right, it's very comfortable. 
However, since the rubber alone is not strong enough to reliably hold the watch, Blancpain used a trick: the links of the strap were made of fiberglass elements, which were then coated with rubber. The edge of the bezel and the crown are also coated with rubber.
The watch is very light overall, weighing in at just 122 grams with all the links, 3 grams less than the Porsche Design by IWC Ocean 2000 made of solid titanium.

The Fifty Fathoms should come back from the revision in about three weeks - I'm really looking forward to it...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting a Tropic or Tropic style rubber strap for a 20mm lug to lug 
blue dial diver (Richard LeGrand Oceanfarer).

Q: What do you think: are they all the same quality... 
(material, build, and navy blue color)? 
Is the Watchgecko one VERY good?
Is the Tropic (branded) one better?
I want to order one today, but I don't know which one to order!
Thanks for the help!

Watchgecko one is $44 and free shipping.
It says zuludiver on the clasp.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a Tropic or Tropic style rubber strap for a 20mm lug to lug
> blue dial diver (Richard LeGrand Oceanfarer).
> 
> Q: What do you think: are they all the same quality...
> ...


The Tropic is about $79 bucks.
---
And the aliexpress no-name one is about $13 delivered:








7.69US $ 23% OFF|Premium Grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For Seiko SRP777J1 New Watch Bands Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Green Blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Honestly, I'm now strongly leaning toward getting the $13 dollar one,
since I suspect that they are ALL pretty much the exact same!

Thoughts please before I order.
Thanks


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## horrij1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Rubber-B strap, just looks like leather.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

watchman600 said:


> The Tropic is about $79 bucks.
> ---
> And the aliexpress no-name one is about $13 delivered:
> 
> ...


Just get the ali x one. They are all the same and they are all starting to use fkm rubber.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Tissot Seastar, a quartz chronograph version, with the stock rubber strap. i sometimes wear this on a dark blue tropic because it works with the dial.

Good quality rubber (presumably vulcanized, it has the faint scent you often get with that), fits the case well, nice interior pattern allows a little water to squish away. Pretty well-done.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Just get the ali x one. They are all the same and they are all starting to use fkm rubber.


FKM is a really great material for a dive watch strap.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I never really know where to put these...there's more rubber on the back than there is leather on the front.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

This strap's definitely all rubber...caoutchouc rubber.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Swapping out the bracelet for a rubber strap on this Seiko SPB077 MM200










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Zuludiver 285 Italian rubber dive strap. fairly soft and flexible natural rubber, has a slight perfumed odor (natural rubber smells awful otherwise). Much more flexible than thicker straps like isofrane or crafter blue.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Loving rubber atm.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Florijn Drie on rubber strap from Strapsco.com


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Obris Morgan


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Okinawa Turtle









Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


New marine master?


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Marlin Monday!!

Wrist roll: August 30, 2021: #casiowatch #quartzdiver #duro200 #marlin #divewatch #shorts #watchshorts









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> New marine master?


Yes, the SLA047.

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Has anybody tried this strap? It seems like it would be amazing. Thanks








Hirsch Extreme Rubber Strap | BLACK | Hirsch Straps


Order your Hirsch extreme rubber watch strap in Black with free delivery available. Tearproof and waterproof.



www.hirschstraps.com


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## stvenski64 (Jan 15, 2017)

Steelfish


----------



## jgdill (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Chillin by the pool with the NTH Odin blue in Cape May, NJ today.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Skindiver on a new Tropic strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 12088698
> 
> 
> View attachment 12088706


Looks clean


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

New scurfa on fitted rubber


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Japan-exclusive SBDY005 Ninja Turtle LE 300










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on a green OP rubber


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










This message isn't angry, that's just my thumbs typing furiously.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

This watch can stop traffic


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> New scurfa on fitted rubber


@ryan850 which strap is that?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

drmdwebb said:


> @ryan850 which strap is that?


Its an ali x strap made for a submariner.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Its an ali x strap made for a submariner.


Thanks!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Stock rubber.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

No frills single pass rubber by Yellowdog straps.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

This one again


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Shark diver









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

I have no connection with the company nor can I attest to the quality, but bought these 5 discounted silicon/rubber straps from CheapestNatoStraps with a further 20% off for $41 delivered (yes $41). They have not yet arrived. At least I can now see which looks and feels best on my watch. There are many others, Starting price is $5.95 (postage was $15 IIRC, so it pay to buy a few to make it worthwhile):


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

INTERNATIONAL CHOCOLATE DAY


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Oris 65


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The highlight of the slim-cased 6309 diver lineup: 6309-729B










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"TUNA"


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

Rubber strap? I can't see a rubber strap...


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

New strap for the 2254


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16124852


Just noticed that I think we posted the same strap. I just got mine and really enjoy it.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Great minds&#8230;I have W of these straps and my other one's on this.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sugman said:


> Great minds&#8230;I have W of these straps and my other one's on this.
> View attachment 16125321


Looks great on that one also. I've seen you post pictures of that one in the seamaster thread.

I've found a new rabbit hole of Ali x rubber straps. They all mostly use fkm rubber now and the quality is excellent. When factoring in the price of sub $10, it can't be beat.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

KOB. said:


> I have no connection with the company nor can I attest to the quality, but bought these 5 discounted silicon/rubber straps from CheapestNatoStraps with a further 20% off for $41 delivered (yes $41). They have not yet arrived. At least I can now see which looks and feels best on my watch. There are many others, Starting price is $5.95 (postage was $15 IIRC, so it pay to buy a few to make it worthwhile):
> 
> View attachment 16117678


Ok, so these guys arrived. The isofrane look alike are quite soft. All of the others appear surprisingly stiff/plastic rather than rubber.

On another note I really was after the isofrane look-alike because the one I have is just a bit big with me on the last hole and still a bit of wiggle room. Well bu$&$$$er me, these two new isofrane look alike are EXACTLY to the mm the same size with the same holes for the buckle.

So question, is there a precise size for an isofrane strap or is this just plain dumb bad luck?

Oh and I think I need to do some cutting of holes.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16130674


I love this


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I love this


Thanks. I'm liking this one (and all its various combinations) enough that I'm probably going to get the Doxa original version of this one in the near future. The Maranez is surprisingly nice, though.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Yellowdog single pass rubber


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## ChronoB (May 22, 2018)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This lovely Citizen Promaster Automatic Diver's for today.

It's a beautiful but robust watch, wearing somewhat smaller than the paper size suggests. I like the red accents which break the monotony of the blue and offer a bit of colour to an otherwise toolish looking watch.

Wrist roll: September 22, 2021: #citizendiver #promaster #fugu #automaticwatch #shorts #watchshorts #divewatch









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this Thursday!

It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.

Wrist roll: September 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #promaster #quartzdiver #analogdepthsensor #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1979 Seiko 7548 on its original rubber strap ref. GL831.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Scurfa Treasure Seeker on C.Ward hybrid rubber strap


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black 










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

Pelagos on Crafter Blue.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Scuba on it's original OEM rubber strap.
















-Shawn


----------



## MasterOfGears (Jul 28, 2021)

Good ol Vostok.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Maranez Military with Hirsch Performance Robby:


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 973 on OP military green rubber


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548-7009 SQ Diver from August 1984, on US GL831


----------



## Grendel01 (Nov 1, 2020)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamaster Sunday


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I only regularly wear this BEAUTY and the Seiko Pepsi turtle on rubber.
These 2 just seem to go BETTER on rubber.
---
This was the best "impulse purchase" I think I ever made!
I was looking on the website, I saw it,
and I said "WOAHO, I am getting this!"
It is SOOO nice.


----------



## mte78 (Oct 2, 2021)

ZD strap


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Ginault OR2 and Everest:


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Caltex88 (Nov 24, 2016)

Nth Modern Blue v1 on a Barton Elite Navy.


----------



## papajulietwhiskey (Mar 13, 2020)

So very comfortable...


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko "Tubbataha" Monster


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)

Glycine Combat Sub


----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)

Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide on a super smooth rubber strap...


----------



## JoeJoester (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

This again.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Vixa Nettuno Professional Sea Power


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)

[ /url]


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

watchman600 said:


> I only regularly wear this BEAUTY and the Seiko Pepsi turtle on rubber.
> These 2 just seem to go BETTER on rubber.
> ---
> This was the best "impulse purchase" I think I ever made!
> ...


That’s really sharp!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Titanium


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

POSEIDON


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Absolutely stunned about how comfortable this watch is!

Never been a fan of anything other than bracelets, but the thickness and structure of this silicone strap are keeping the top heavy watch firmly attached to the wrist while at the same time being extremely comfortable.

This really is the ultimate understated and under the radar OMEGA watch. Too bad they removed the date on the new titanium ones. It made the steel ones really hard to find. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## Kenster21 (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Scurfa Diver One on an Alibaba special. Fits like a glove!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

OE Rubber with cerakoted endlinks


----------



## mrcub2000 (Apr 6, 2009)

Phoibos Wavemaster PY010B on Phoibos rubber strap.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Jasper110 said:


> OE Rubber with cerakoted endlinks
> 
> View attachment 16192971


Stellar end links game brother!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Seiko mod on Uncle Seiko rubber waffle strap


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Uncle seiko Tattoo on Reef.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Doxa Carbon Professional on Hirsch Robby Performance


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Breitling style strap.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tudor BB58 on rubber ZuluDiver Sailcloth


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

factory rubber, one of the first circa 2011 w/ quick release spring bars


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Enviado desde mi motorola one 5G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

OEM rubber


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

The “Green Hornet” SPB031 Sumo 50th Anni..


----------



## schumacher62 (May 23, 2019)

does 100M classify? in titanium from 1993, screw down and original strap. a fun 33mm piece.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

drmdwebb said:


> OEM rubber
> 
> View attachment 16205551


Love the trend of black cases. The orange pairs really well with it. 


oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> The “Green Hornet” SPB031 Sumo 50th Anni..
> 
> View attachment 16207174
> View attachment 16207175
> ...


Fitted rubber on that looks . The green and gilt really pop also.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)

ryan850 said:


> Love the trend of black cases. The orange pairs really well with it.
> Fitted rubber on that looks . The green and gilt really pop also.


Thanks 🙏🏽…. I love the bracelet but the rubber fits seamlessly and super comfortable. The black strap also lets the dial do all the talking which isn’t hard 👌🏽


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo said:


> Thanks …. I love the bracelet but the rubber fits seamlessly and super comfortable. The black strap also lets the dial do all the talking which isn’t hard


The subtle band definitely let's the dial pop. 

I'm a huge fan of fitted rubber and actually have 3 of my 5 divers on fitted rubber atm. The seamless look of the case and strap always look great.


----------



## Bondednato (May 9, 2021)




----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Orange, white, or neither guys?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Bondednato (May 9, 2021)

Galaga said:


>


Nice collection!


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Bondednato said:


> Nice collection!


Thank you.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Monster for Halloween


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

gto05z said:


> View attachment 16211831


Sweet picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool strap. What is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*THE ORIGINAL 
SEIKO GL-831 Natural Rubber Diver Strap 










































































































*


----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*CITIZEN 52-0110 paired with 20MM SWISS TROPIC MOD DEP diver strap









*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

BogdanS said:


> Cool strap. What is it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crafter Blue in grey for pelagos. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

This just came in the other day but work was busy so finally able to reunite the Modern Family:


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

Standard strap:










Uncle Seiko GL:


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Isoswiss Skinskan rubber strap


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Well Then Lets See (Dec 30, 2015)

*SEIKO's GL-831 natural rubber divers strap


































































*


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Tortuga


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Willard X on tropic strap with deployment clasp:


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Bonetto Cinturini ZULUDIVER 328


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Limited Edition Topper Ninja on a Barton rubber strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa 750T Professional COSC


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Transitional 7002-7020 200m Diver on Crafter Blue strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zavist (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

MDV-106


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

The granddaddy case of Seiko's current divers: 7548 Quartz Diver from 1981 on US GL831


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC44


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Biginboca said:


> View attachment 16247680


10/10 for experimentation. It looks a great fit 👍


----------



## nobody (May 15, 2008)

Arnold on N.D.Limits


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Viton 21mm strap


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## smilton (Nov 25, 2009)

Crepas Cayman on Synchron Tropic


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

Turtle on Crafter Blue


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Working on a Rubber Marine Nationale (MNC) strap prototype:


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Rubber MN prototype still going strong:


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Doxa 600T Pacific

A blue unlike I have seen before and best seen in person. 

Blue can be matte blue can be a rich medium blue of the Pacific at sunset or a lighter, brighter blue that you'd see closer to shore at sunrise


----------



## Maxgus (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

I couldn't be further from the water today, but have the U1 DS on today.










Other dive watches on rubber in my case


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Mido Ocean Star


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Vostok Europe Ekranoplan.


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Navygraf Heritage


----------



## Dcreed (Nov 8, 2021)

101 with a rubber strap


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Only comes with a rubber strap. Plastic is still on the lugs since it just arrived 1 hour ago 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lawrence648 (May 3, 2019)




----------



## odinslostcandy (Sep 5, 2016)

Scurfa diver one.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Baby Arnie, the one that started it all. Kind of.


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

On Zealande 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Glycine on my newly delivered OEM rubber strap.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Doxa on OEM rubbah'


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..FUB on camo ..





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## c3p0 (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Doxa 300T on a black rubberstrap with orange stitching. Unknown make.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

My citezen!






























Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## bradurani (Jan 9, 2019)

Vintage Seikos on Uncle Seiko reproductions of the orginals they came on


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

..
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Orsa Monstrum


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


VERY, very sharp!


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

deleted - double post.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

supawabb said:


> VERY, very sharp!


Thanks  


Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 7.48 inch wrist.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Xaltotun (Apr 19, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## Can1860 (Nov 11, 2007)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SPB103J1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Glycine Combat Bronze


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Roningrad (Aug 2, 2018)

Which one would be a good read? Any suggestions ?


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works 62 MAS


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the MWW 62 MAS for Festivus


----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

*KAMASU #BonettoCinturini #LosAngeles 























*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Casio MDV-106 on rubber strap.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

JustAbe said:


>


Where do you get one of those awesome looking black rubber straps with a deployment clasp?
I may want to get one.
It looks AMAZING on your Seiko MM300.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Formex rubber with their carbon fiber deployant clasp.


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Christmas Eve cheers 😊😷🙏🏼🎄


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)

watchman600 said:


> Where do you get one of those awesome looking black rubber straps with a deployment clasp?
> I may want to get one.
> It looks AMAZING on your Seiko MM300.


Thank you, @watchman600! The Crafter Blue 20mm - Black Rubber Curved Lug Watch Band compatible with Seiko MM300. It still has the plastic on the buckle!! Happy holidays, everyone!! 👍🏼😷


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Dietrich Skin Diver on oe blue rubber strap 👍🏼


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

No choice with this one. Only comes on rubber 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Bonetto Cinturini 270


----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## sivart (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Zealande straps👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Hirsch Accent...


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Broadarrow PRS-11 on Hirsch Sky Surfer. I wish I could find some NOS of this strap!


----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## JustAbe (Dec 11, 2011)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## PeteJE (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Happy New Year Watch People! Certina DS PH200M for a frigid walk with Maisie.


----------



## Iron swan (Jun 12, 2018)

Seiko SBDC061 on the Borealis vulcanized rubber strap.


----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## CHADSTER (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Citizen NY0085 with BC 309


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Helson Sharkmaster 1000 and snow


----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Seestern Sub 300 with BC 282


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Baby Arnie on rubber (too old for a dive though)


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

mougino said:


> Baby Arnie on rubber (too old for a dive though)


This is a beautiful seiko. I like verry much this piece!

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Catalin8503 (Sep 12, 2021)

A diver strap! 









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A515F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Manchester Watch Works 62MAS


----------



## Wahoo98 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## mattnt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Vanbanner PM 2.0


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

On the OEM rubber.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Black Bay Bronze on a Rubber B


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Only comes with rubber 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Yema Superman Heritage Bronze


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

The back of the strap is rubber, so I'm going with it.


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Got this Bonetto Cinturini NBR rubber strap in the mail today. Hands down the softest most comfortable rubber strap I have worn. Ordered from holbensfinewatchbands.com on Tuesday of this week and it arrived today, so kudos to them on that super fast shipping.


----------



## marcusm1 (Mar 15, 2020)

My Ming 18.01 H41 DLC on black rubber


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on Earth, telling time on my 19cm wrist.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

Crafter Blue on the Pelagos. Won't be going anywhere anytime soon, partly because it's darn near impossible to remove. 😅


----------



## Airjoe72 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

This watch arrived today from a seller here on WUS. I put this new Bonetto Cinturini rubber strap on here, I can't get enough of these soft rubber straps. I'm enjoying the new watch too, better than what I was expecting for a watch in this price range


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

This once again


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Breitling style


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Snowy Monday with my Omega SMP


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

OEM rubber strap!


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

A little experiment with Oysterflex style rubber bracelet with Tudor end link and Glidelock style clasp. Just having some fun. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Hirsch Accent


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

eldasher said:


> A little experiment with Oysterflex style rubber bracelet with Tudor end link and Glidelock style clasp. Just having some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. I was looking to experiment with this sort of setup once I got the proper watch for it.
Did you cut an existing strap to fit? If so, what strap and clasp did you use?
And did you run into any unforeseen issues?


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks great. I was looking to experiment with this sort of setup once I got the proper watch for it.
> Did you cut an existing strap to fit? If so, what strap and clasp did you use?
> And did you run into any unforeseen issues?


Hi @Not_A_Guest,

I did a small write up about it here 

Oysterflex bracelet on Tudor








Oysterflex bracelet on Tudor


My little journey starts with trying to find a nice, comfortable strap or bracelet for my Tudor GMT. Let me preface by saying as much as I like stainless steel bracelets, I’ve always found them uncomfortable as the day passes. I prefer Nato straps and enjoy the ease of swapping them out, but...




r.tapatalk.com





Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)

http://imgur.com/0G6NbCQ


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

eldasher said:


> I did a small write up about it here


Good stuff man! Shame those guys in that thread didn't like it.
I think you could get the fitment really close with more tries.


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Good stuff man! Shame those guys in that thread didn't like it.
> I think you could get the fitment really close with more tries.


Thanks @Not_A_Guest

I ordered 2 more and will play around with it. It’s a hobby, supposed to be fun. Takes no effort to just buy something ready to use. Besides, what’s the worse that can happen? It doesn’t work out? So what, I can always revert back to original stainless bracelet or buy a rubber strap if I fail, but at least I tried and had fun. 

Cheers

W


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

eldasher said:


> Thanks @Not_A_Guest
> 
> I ordered 2 more and will play around with it. It’s a hobby, supposed to be fun. Takes no effort to just buy something ready to use. Besides, what’s the worse that can happen? It doesn’t work out? So what, I can always revert back to original stainless bracelet or buy a rubber strap if I fail, but at least I tried and had fun.
> 
> ...


I may come back around to this post to ask questions about your process. But that'll be months from now once I have a new watch to try it on. Best of luck.


----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

Jeep99dad said:


>


That's a nice looking rake you have there.

If you have time I've got some leaves that need picking up!  

Cheers.

PC


----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

JoeJoester said:


> Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide on a super smooth rubber strap...
> 
> View attachment 16163448


Who makes the smooth rubber strap on your Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide? 

Cheers.

PC


----------



## Ultralinear (Mar 13, 2006)

knightRider said:


> Not seen a thread on this, so happy to start one! :-!
> 
> Camo on AP:
> 
> View attachment 12086538


New to me Scurfa Silicon on a red-lined rubber strap from Barton.

Might not be on the watch for long but it's Ok for now.

Sorry abut the impending date change. 

The witching hour approaches.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ultralinear said:


> That's a nice looking rake you have there.
> 
> If you have time I've got some leaves that need picking up!
> 
> ...


lol  hate that job. Well mostly the bagging part that comes next. So I subcontracted it to my daughter 
I’ll lend you the rake


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> lol  hate that job. Well mostly the bagging part that comes next. So I subcontracted it to my daughter
> I’ll lend you the rake


Don’t know about you, but I like to match my strap to the rake…always. Got to do the work in style 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

This Manchester Watch Works 62MAS is quickly becoming a favorite. Who needs the real deal?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Paxman said:


> This Manchester Watch Works 62MAS is quickly becoming a favorite. Who needs the real deal?
> View attachment 16397719


Agreed. I'd prefer to buy Seiko as I'm a big fan, but if they want to price themselves ridiculously I have no issue buying homage at a fraction of the price and bezels that align properly.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Certina DS PH200M


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Victorinox INOX auto, with Titanium INOX blue rubber strap  lol and I'm guessing a homage to Swiss chocolatey goodness!!!!


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

BBB on a RubberB.


----------



## Quality Man (12 mo ago)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16409732


Whoa. What strap is that?


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Whoa. What strap is that?


That's a Hirsch Accent...natural rubber. It's not the cheapest thing around, but pretty darn comfortable and good looking.

I got it here:








HIRSCH Caoutchouc Watch Band "Accent", 20-24 mm, black, new!


The sporty bracelet in "automotive" square design. HIRSCH Premium Caoutchouc watch bands are absolutely water-resistant, dimensionally stable,…




waccex.de




If you email them, there may be discounts available...couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Whoa. What strap is that?











Hirsch Accent Strap | Order Here | HirschStraps


Order your Hirsch Accent strap made with natural rubber strap here. Made to withstand whatever you can throw at it. Free delivery available.



www.hirschstraps.com


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

The Omega strap is one of the best rubber straps available


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

BobMartian said:


> The Omega strap is one of the best rubber straps available


Absolutely..totally agree mate..

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Eterna KonTiki 1973 with BC 282


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

Trusty SKX - like a comfy pair of old slippers


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Millechron Monarque on green rubber straps from strap code👍🏼👍🏼


----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

Lumefreak said:


> View attachment 16394531


Nice shot


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone ever notice you see a pic of someone's Diver on Rubber and think..... hey I have the same rubber strap and it looks like crap on me, but looks awesome in this pic?


----------



## RLROCK (Jan 20, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)

lik50 said:


> Nice shot


Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Top day all.









Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## gto05z (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Bondednato (May 9, 2021)




----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

I'm loving the photos in this thread - skiing in the french alps? diver on rubber.
Diving on The Great Barrier Reef? diver on rubber.
A bit drunk at home after watching the rugby? (damp conditions) 
Suitably out of focus - whisky, Seiko and KTM.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne today


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Rubber strap from Strapsco.com on my Mako.

-Shawn


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)

At the risk of angering the internet.... does anyone find that a 'frankenstrap' works best for them, taking the buckle side from one strap and the tail side from another? I'm often between holes with rubber straps and can't get a comfy fit. On a wim I tried half zuludiver half uncle seiko and voila! Does anyone else do this or am I an evil deviant?









Sent from my LG-F600S using Tapatalk


----------



## eldasher (Aug 14, 2016)

wihtric said:


> At the risk of angering the internet.... does anyone find that a 'frankenstrap' works best for them, taking the buckle side from one strap and the tail side from another? I'm often between holes with rubber straps and can't get a comfy fit. On a wim I tried half zuludiver half uncle seiko and voila! Does anyone else do this or am I an evil deviant?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with mixing and matching. Who says we must conform and buy off the shelf straps. Technically my BB GMT is a diver since it has 200m rating. I made my own setup because 
a) I wanted a 22mm-16mm taper and there is none on the market.
b) I didn’t like the lack of easy adjustments with the OE bracelet and like how easy it is with the Glidelock system
c) I like the SEL with rubber strap look

So I made my own using 21-16mm Oysterflex style bracelet and bought a milled Glidelock clasp. I had to make modifications to the end link side of the rubber bracelet so it can fit into the SEL of the OE stainless bracelet. A couple of tries and it works for me. I would venture to even say the chunky proportions of the Oysterflex bracelet works even better with my 15mm thick case than the dainty rubber straps sold for the 41mm BB cases. 

So kudos to you for making something that works for you too. 

Cheers

W











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Stock rubber strap


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Haven't posted these on here yet. Wear them sparingly .


----------



## Oskarhan (Sep 5, 2017)

predapio said:


> Haven't posted these on here yet. Wear them sparingly .
> View attachment 16435432


----------



## MaDTempo (Oct 18, 2012)

Staring at the Sunset in Negril




__
MaDTempo


__
Apr 4, 2021


----------



## Oskarhan (Sep 5, 2017)

Seiko baby tuna without the shroud


----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

After gym.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

predapio said:


> Haven't posted these on here yet. Wear them sparingly .
> View attachment 16435432


Whoa. I like that Citizen. What year is that from?


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Whoa. I like that Citizen. What year is that from?


Ty ty. 2007


----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

Blue 43.5mm PO on blue rubber with white stitching


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa Sharky on a zodiac Tropic.


----------



## Sporkmaker (Apr 1, 2018)

FF Bathyscaphe on elusive and well worn factory rubber.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## randallb (Aug 25, 2020)

Hybrid blue leather/rubber on PO


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

The Zero on its OEM rubber, my most comfortable rubber offering by a country mile.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Peren Nera with generic AliExpress rubber


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## wihtric (12 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

Hirsch Pure on Breitling Avenger GMT 300m.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Cushion Case 6306-7001 on OEM GL831.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Addiesdive Vintage Diver on Tropic strap


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Doxa Sub 750T Professional COSC for a morning walk with my Maisie


----------



## BogdanS (May 21, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I don't think it happens often, 
but some watches just look BETTER on a nice rubber strap.
This Proxima MM300 is one such watch.
The bracelet would make it too heavy. 
But with this nice strap from Scurfa, it looks GREAT.

This watch is very impressive...quality and spec-wise for the money.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

Strap just arrived.Installed instead of the bracelet..With the Deploy Clasp strap wears well and is a joy to put on and take off..


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

U1 with BC 284


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Continuing with the Doxa running +3 over 72 hours


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Stand (R.E.M.)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T on a Zodiac tropic strap


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Crepas Megamatic with BC 282


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## BRN (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## A4S (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16472529


Always love seeing this combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Nightrider looking good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 16481482


That’s sharp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Nightrider looking good.


Thanks. It’s on loan from a watch bro. 
I’m very tempted to take it off his hands


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes Turtle


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

The only way it comes….. no bracelet 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hexa K500 on the OEM rubber strap...still smells like vanilla even after 8 years. 

























-Shawn


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

spm17 said:


> Hexa K500 on the OEM rubber strap...still smells like vanilla even after 8 years.
> View attachment 16490065
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a Bonetto 306 strap. Hexa branded 306. Cool watch.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## sf16 (Nov 7, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Orange is the new orange.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Best rubber strap you can no longer buy


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

8505davids said:


> Best rubber strap you can no longer buy
> 
> View attachment 16497832
> 
> ...


Tropic 2000?


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

BobMartian said:


> Tropic 2000?


Yep - shame nobody makes one in natural rubber nowadays


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)




----------



## Bob1035 (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm hot and cold on the isofrane. It's expensive, thicc, long. But dang is it comfortable, and looks great!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I really like the Bonetto 330 but it’s only available in 20mm 









Bonetto Cinturini 330 Black Rubber Quick Release Watch Strap


Bonetto Cinturini's famous vulcanized rubber watch strap, now with handy quick-release spring bars! Made in Italy, the 20mm Model 330 has a textured pattern with a comfortably smooth underside, a slim profile at 2.5mm thick, and seventeen sizing holes for the perfect fit. Untapered. Shown here...




holbensfinewatchbands.com


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MuckyMark said:


>


I see what you did there 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrebant (Mar 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Tag Heuer Formula 1


----------



## bombaywalla (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Meg on Cuda


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

OSD on the factory rubber strap…..


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Topper Ninja MM200 on Barton quick release


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

The Crafter Blue strap on this one is soooo comfy. Really dig this combination









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

ZRC Grand Fonds with OEM rubber


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## predapio (Dec 19, 2006)

I


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

"Twilight Blue" MM200 on Crafter Blue


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

On a Bonetto Cinturini...


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Wario406 (Oct 21, 2021)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

3rd MM200 on the wrist this week... SBDC061


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Citizen Promaster NY0085-19E with Bonetto 318


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

No diving at the moment...


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Strap is from Strapsco.com

Shawn


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

LLD on a Horus strap.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Generic FKM


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Helson Shark Diver on yellowdog rubber strap


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## tomcfitz (Jun 27, 2019)

Picked up a yellow isofrane the other day, matches the yellow details on the dial perfectly. Not sure its worth the (absurd) price, but it is a nice rubber strap.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Squale Matic with OEM Rubber


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

600 on omega kit..suits it

Very comfortable..
















Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

On comfy, waffly, rubber today.
Still think I prefer the look of the bracelet, though.










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

DaveandStu said:


> 600 on omega kit..suits it
> 
> Very comfortable..
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

Yema Superman on a rubber Yema strap that was included w/watch.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

It’s a vulcanized rubber nato.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

The Watch Ho said:


> View attachment 16545300


Looks sharp. I've been curious about these-- they've got a unique look for sure-- but how big are they? I don't trust the specs on the website. Can you tell me the lug to lug?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks sharp. I've been curious about these-- they've got a unique look for sure-- but how big are they? I don't trust the specs on the website. Can you tell me the lug to lug?


52.5mm I have at least an 8" wrist if that helps.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver from 1984


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## blackdog1101 (12 mo ago)

I’m wearing my Seestern 300 Military today. Cool watch.


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Hilton Head Island, SC


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Sea Grapes Turtle on black CB strap


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Fortis B42 Diver GMT with white silicone strap


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade on fitted Viton rubber strap.










Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

You


----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

Zealande white FKM for my Omega Diver SMPc

These were out of stock for a while, but they are available again now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Ayreonaut said:


> New Zealand vulcanized FKM rubber strap for my Omega Diver 41mm
> 
> These were out of stock for a while, but they are available again now.


That’s sharp and gon a be a fun summer combo


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Finally removed my bracelet and put on an Isofrane. Now it’s time for some yard work.


----------



## ertihan (9 mo ago)

White dial Omega Seamaster Professional Diver 300m on black rubber strap


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

Ayreonaut said:


> New Zealand vulcanized FKM rubber strap for my Omega Diver 41mm
> 
> These were out of stock for a while, but they are available again now.


That's a nice nautical look.


----------



## waruilewi (May 18, 2008)

deepsea03 said:


> Hilton Head Island, SC


Pretty shot.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

Miltat’s take on the waffle.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

waruilewi said:


> Pretty shot.


Thank you


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

I've never worn the Seaforth on the rubber strap it came with, usually opting for a grey MN elastic. This morning I tossed it on the OEM and wow, that's some excellent contrast.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

After several different rubber straps, I think the Uncle Seiko GL831 suits my new Willard best.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Ptern said:


> Finally removed my bracelet and put on an Isofrane. Now it’s time for some yard work.
> View attachment 16563604
> 
> View attachment 16563603


what spring bars you used? the stock one?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

trying the Isofrane Depose


----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)

Dwijaya said:


> what spring bars you used? the stock one?


The Tudor spring bars.


----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

Barton Silicone Elite today









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Philippine Sunrise Turtle


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## My3Sons (9 mo ago)

The strap is some sort of textured rubber meant to look like distressed leather.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## iuprof (Feb 9, 2012)

+









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helson Shark Diver 42mm from 2011 on Crafter Blue. Really like that CB has supplied both a metal and two rubber keepers with this strap. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

TexasTee said:


> View attachment 16565596
> 
> View attachment 16565599
> 
> ...


Holly hell


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

guspech750 said:


> Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


Deep Blue / Aragon hybrid !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Bsw_sc said:


> Deep Blue / Aragon hybrid !


Very keen eye!!
I like!











Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Rubbah'....


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## admit-to-im (Feb 1, 2021)

My new Formex Reef on a Mushi Strap


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Orange ya glad to see me?


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Steel vs Rubber









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

^^^^^ Uncle Seiko in da house - I just ordered navy blue


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Cressi Sea Lion with OEM rubber


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1305 on OEM navy rubber


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Uncle Seiko tropic style strap. Very comfortable, just the right length, too.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## simonp67 (Aug 10, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Chris1956 (Feb 1, 2019)

SWilly67 said:


> LLD on a Horus strap.


Personally I would never buy another Horus strap. Bought my first recently and they sent the wrong size and although I have written to their customer service three separate times, I have never received a reply.


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

On Uncle Seiko GL831


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Trying out this strap for a while…on the fence. Thoughts?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Strap and Diver, Vance.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Hi spm17, what kind of rubber strap is this? I like it very much 😍


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Strap made from firefighting hose from @firehosestraps on Instagram


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue on CB strap


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300T Sharkhunter 50th anniversary on Zodiac tropic  today


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

BobMartian said:


>


ZRC rubber?


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

supawabb said:


> ZRC rubber?


Yes.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

time_lizard said:


> Hi spm17, what kind of rubber strap is this? I like it very much 😍


Thanks much! It's from Barton straps. Here is their website: Khaki Tan Top / Black Bottom | Elite Silicone Watch Bands | BARTON

I actually buy mine on Amazon as they sell there too. I have this strap in a few colors and LOVE em....it's a great strap for a really good price IMO. 

-Shawn


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hexa K500 on it's oem strap.
















-Shawn


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On SEIKO Japan GL 831 Rubber Strap, 1978 reference 6309-7049


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Sinn U1 with Bonetto 284


----------



## SWilly67 (Nov 5, 2019)

Chris1956 said:


> Personally I would never buy another Horus strap. Bought my first recently and they sent the wrong size and although I have written to their customer service three separate times, I have never received a reply.


Thats unfortunate, I have several of them and very happy. With that being said I received the correct size each time.


----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

Here it is, my Zelos Thresher with the new Barton strap, khaki/black inside.
Love it.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

DS Super PH500M with Certina rubber


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

TECHNOS Sky Diver 1000m...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

SQ Diver on US GL831


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Cressi Sea Lion with Cressi rubber


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

Old faithful. The OSD.


----------



## NM-1 (Apr 1, 2016)

Rubber B SwimSkin strap.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Turtle on CB strap... With a dial that looks like cubed mangoes


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Scurfa on seamaster


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

WatchCo SM300


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Orange Waffle


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> Orange Waffle
> View attachment 16644789


may I ask where that strap is from? Looks great


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Luke357 said:


> may I ask where that strap is from? Looks great


This is a bargain close out strap from Uncle Seiko


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Orca for chores


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## SmokinNukie (May 5, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> WatchCo SM300


Beauty of a dive watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SmokinNukie said:


> Beauty of a dive watch!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko Tuna SBBN045


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Stevaroni said:


> View attachment 16647491


could you let us know what strap that is? Been looking for a fitted sea master strap.


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Nazario Azzurro









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Paul in SC (Dec 6, 2021)

Not recognized as a diver but it has 200 meters of water resistance








My Damasko DS-30 on a Zuludiver


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## bettenco (Jan 24, 2010)

Tudor BB GMT S&G on navy Crafter Blue


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hot weather sweaty rubber time…


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MadKatt (8 mo ago)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Twilight Blue on CB strap


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

Seiko Prospex SRPC49/K1


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai 1305 on an OEM rubber.


----------



## staplebox (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switched to this Certina


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Zuludiver padded Tropic  is awesome









Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Seamaster with Omega rubber


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

ZuluDiver Typhoon NATO


----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## swdivad (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDX017 on Uncle Seiko Orange Waffle


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)

Diver?? Got it wet this morning while watering the garden. Still ticking... Seaborne Sea Venture


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


>


Your Omega Seamaster on the Bonetto Cinturini 295 inspired me to put my BC 295 on my Helson Sharkmaster 300 Big Triangle. You know what they say: "Imitation is the finest form of flattery!"


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

This is the watch/strap combo that for me says SUMMER IS HERE.  
















-Shawn


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

Zelos Hammerhead.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

MWW 62MAS


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

Old girl on rubber


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Evening switch to the Nazario Azzurro...









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Magnus is beautiful 😍


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Damasko DSub with Hirsch Extreme


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Maratac LSA No Date on Zodiac Tropic style strap:


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)

Crafter blue on skx at the beach day 2


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Damasko DSub3 with Hirsch Extreme


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

mattcantwin said:


>



Or orange.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MuckyMark said:


>


Digging the uncle seiko tattoo strap combo 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

...lume monster ...
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Näcken Renegade









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

On loan from a friend and one of the most comfortable and well designed rubber straps I’ve worn


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## jdub (Oct 15, 2006)

SuperOcean on the Ocean 🙂


----------



## Spikemauler (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH DevilRay









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 still on the military green OP rubber


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Samurai on a Modena rubber strap.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Just got home from work.


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

fish70 said:


> Just got home from work.


Very nice! 

The funny thing is we have similar taste - I'm currently awaiting delivery of the OEM SMP black strap that I traded my blue one for! Your picture makes me feel even better about the choice. Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

B&R Sunset


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

AMM1959 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> The funny thing is we have similar taste - I'm currently awaiting delivery of the OEM SMP black strap that I traded my blue one for! Your picture makes me feel even better about the choice. Thanks!
> 
> Cheers


The blue and white dial are very nice but it is hard to beat basic black.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

WOTD










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

hot day on the banks of the Chattahoochee river


----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

night falls as I look into the streets of the mean city


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Old strap I had on an Aqualand.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Helson Turtle with generic AliExpress rubber


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Sumo on Crafter Blue


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Damasko DA44 on a rubber strap I bought at Panatime.com shortly after I got the watch in 2012....it's like the strap was MADE for this watch...notched and everything.  
-Shawn


----------



## nonfatproduct (Aug 9, 2020)

I really like how the yellow makes the vintage dial really pop and seem more yellow as well!


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Last day borrowing the BR92-03....then it's back home to its owner


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

New Barton strap in chocolate brown for my Eza Sealander.  


















-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## swissra (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

1st Watch on since the Positive “ViD” Test!








“I’m back BABY!”


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1305 on OEM rubber at Higgins Lake Michigan.


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## AMM1959 (Oct 31, 2019)

Blue on black. The Kenny Wayne Shepherd Band made me do it...


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My Zeno Ceramic Diver on it's OEM strap. 
























-Shawn


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Berg3.0 said:


> Sent from a place on earth .
> (Wrist size 19cm)


Spectacular images and watch. Love it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Wish I figure out how to get the pins out to put a Yellow Isofrane on..
The Graham


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

. .









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On crafter blue










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

vanilla scented Italian rubber. Yum.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ANONIMO on BOREALIS


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16723218


Can you pm me a link to the strap?


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

supawabb said:


> Can you pm me a link to the strap?











[$5.99] Sport Band Silicone watch strap suitable for 18mm 20mm 22mm Samsung Garmin Huawei Xiaomi Fossil Nokia Wrist Strap


I like this. Do you think I should buy it?




www.lightinthebox.com


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

Blue Borealis Isofrane style strap on a Orient Neptune/Triton. Hard to tell in pic, but the blue perfectly matches the bezel and face.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dievas Zeta Phantom on a rubber strap from Panatime.com 
















-Shawn


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)

SRPB31j which came on a truly awful OEM strap. It's now on an Uncle Seiko GL.


----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Rdunae 6105-8110. “Turtle“. Vance.


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Panerai 1305 on an OEM rubber @ Higgins Lake Michigan


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Q: what do you guys think of this: 








DIY Watch Club FKM Rubber Watch Band - White


Perfect Combo for Divers & Adventurer Quick-release FKM Rubber Watchband Quick and easy installation and removal process without applying any watch tools Practical and Audacious Incredibly durable and 100% waterproof Quality FKM Fluoroelastomer Rubber Fluoroelastomer (FKM) rubber is often used...




shop.diywatch.club




I think I want to try it on my blue Omega SMP300.
It's A LOT cheaper than the Zealande 
but I don't like that they want to charge $30 dollars just for shipping to the U.S.
which effectively doubles the purchase price!
Do you think it is good quality?


----------



## JBoone (Nov 14, 2015)

http://imgur.com/xckxRN2


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> Q: what do you guys think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from the color, this looks similar to these FKM straps on Aliexpress here (lower base price) and here (free shipping). Use the free shipping link if you only want one strap, but you can get free shipping anyway if you just order more than 1 strap from the first link.
This strap (and the other FKM straps from this particular store) are really good. I like mine a lot, and people will vouch for them in the AE strap thread. They are so good that they are often rebranded and resold by other stores at a huge markup (e.g. here). Keep an eye out and you will notice a lot of stuff from Aliexpress being sold this way.


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I really want to try a white strap to go with my blue SMP300 since I think red will look too flashy. Too bad your "trusted quality strap" link didn't have white.
I found several links that have the white...now I'm totally confused which to get. Thoughts? HELP

T-shape...same store as your link, I think, but different shape/style:
1. 7.99US $ 20% OFF|Premium Grade T Style Vulcanized FKM Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm Quick Relase Watchbands For Each Brand Watches Band| | - AliExpress

(pretty sure this is the same just with a slightly lower total price)
1. 9.94US $ 33% OFF|New Design T Style FKM Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm Quick Release Watchbands For Watch Accessories Replacement| | - AliExpress

(and a different store, but probably the exact same again)
1. 9.74US $ 25% OFF|T Style Vulcanized FKM Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm Quick Release Watchbands For Watch Accessories Replacement Bracelet| | - AliExpress

(here is the same shape as you posted, but a different material):
2. 9.16US $ 45% OFF|Quality Fluoro Rubber Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Sport Watchband Black Green Wristband With Quick Release Spring Bar - Watchbands - AliExpress

(perhaps form fitting the Omega...but not sure it will fit AND not sure the material)
3. 12.01US $ 56% OFF|High-quality Rubber Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm Bracelet For Omega Seiko Rolex Tissot Tudor Watch Band Brand Curved End Watch Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress

(form fitting, similar to the Omega blue rubber that it came with...but very likely inferior)
4. 11.9US $ 15% OFF|Rubber Silicone Watch Bands Fit For New Omega Seamaster 300 Brand Bracelet 20mm Soft Black Blue White Red Gray Watch Strap Belt - Watchbands - AliExpress


----------



## SigDigit (Sep 8, 2020)

watchman600 said:


> Q: what do you guys think of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HATE when the shipping is as much or more than the item you are buying. Not familiar with that strap, so far Borealis is my rubber but I've also got eyes on a Bonetto Cinturrini.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I narrowed it down to 2. Help me choose:








9.32US $ 44% OFF|Quality Fluoro Rubber Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Sport Watchband Black Green Wristband With Quick Release Spring Bar - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




(not FKM, but is still probably good and is the style of the Zealande)
OR








9.28US $ 35% OFF|Premium Grade Diving Watchbands 20mm 22mm Sliding Locking Quick Release Rubber Watch Strap Waterproof For Men Women - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




(FKM, and is the style of the Hirsch accent strap)

It's for the Omega blue SMP300 for the summer. Thanks


----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)

Old school PO on new school seamaster rubber. Perfect combo IMO.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

watchman600 said:


> I narrowed it down to 2. Help me choose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have heard that the first (TPSIV) strap is good. Others say that it doesn't feel the exactly same as FKM but is still lint resistant, robust, and comfortable. Keep in mind that I don't have one myself though.
The second style is great! I love the keeper-hole system on mine. Note that, unlike the Hirsch accent, it's matte in color.
Overall I would say that you can't go wrong with either choice. And the great part about those straps on aliexpress is that you don't lose too much if the strap is bunk (what's $10 lost when your Omega is easily a couple thousand?)


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I have heard that the first (TPSIV) strap is good. Others say that it doesn't feel the exactly same as FKM but is still lint resistant, robust, and comfortable. Keep in mind that I don't have one myself though.
> The second style is great! I love the keeper-hole system on mine. Note that, unlike the Hirsch accent, it's matte in color.
> Overall I would say that you can't go wrong with either choice. And the great part about those straps on aliexpress is that you don't lose too much if the strap is bunk (what's $10 lost when your Omega is easily a couple thousand?)


Thank you for getting back to me!
I think I'm going to go with the Zealande style one.
It should be great for the summer...and arrive in about 1 month.
Too bad that I can't find this same style one in FKM in white, but whatever.
(I don't think I will like the other "T" style FKM one).

It's weird: not only doesn't your original link *not* come in white,
but I can't find ANY of this same zealande style in FKM in white on aliexpress *at all *!
And I'm not going to pay $60 bucks to get it with my original link either.
(I hate the idea of them charging $30 dollars to ship a $30 dollar strap).
The TPSIV is hopefully going to be good enough.

There is a feeling though that it HAS to be a good quality rubber strap,
for me to feel comfortable wearing it on such a nice Omega watch.
And this is what I'm unsure about.
It will take about a month to arrive, 
so I want to "get it right" and choose the right one.


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0150-28E.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Omega-Ferengi (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Speedy B (May 17, 2019)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

Going red, white and blue with the NTH Nazario Azzurro for the 4th.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## jose-CostaRica (Apr 18, 2011)

Tornado on yellow wolbrook









Enviado desde mi YAL-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Fantastic fit and comfort considering the strap’s an eBay cheapo


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Seiko Arnie Reissue SNJ025 with domed sapphire crystal on a Hirsch Extreme Rubber Strap - "Cat Not Included With Some Sets"...


----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Tis the season for rubber strap divers


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Factory is nice too.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Steinhart Ocean 39 with Bonetto Cinturini 330


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

barton elite

39mm, 48mm pointy L2L on 7" wrist


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne T dial


----------



## Mr Davis (Jan 9, 2017)

Blue Scurfa Treasure seeker on black Isofrane.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sent from my SM-S908U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

This 'un again:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

On this topic I go with tropic.









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Ol’School ARTEGO Today..


























Cheers!*


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## hondakilla98 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glycine GL0200 combat sub 48 on an FKM rubber strap from the classifieds.


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

😎 Sunglasses on.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## anthony danza (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 16769500


Love the look! Especially for summer . What strap is that, please?
I got the Zealande-STYLE cheap white one for my SMP300 blue.
It's not form-fitting to the case, but I think it will look nice. 
Zealande is quite expensive, which put me off from getting it.
Thanks


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Picked up this Zodiac Grandhydra today for only…$101. Swiss-made, Ronda quartz, sapphire, 100m WR. Very very pleased with it so far!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)

Duplicate. Delete


----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## [email protected] C (Dec 11, 2011)

Just got this yesterday- really comfortable!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

IsoAlways


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## collector8400 (Aug 24, 2007)

mww 62mas


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Vintage Seiko and Coffee - Life is good, friends


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

deepsea03 said:


> Vintage Seiko and Coffee - Life is good, friends


Love me some diving off Maui! Next time you're there, say hello to my friend Tommy Lakanookie, would you? He's a lonely guy...


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Draken on a new rubber strap from Strapsco....really digging the color combo! 
























-Shawn


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Not so sure about the OEM strap, but figured I'd give it a try for a day, or two...


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Disco240 (12 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)




----------



## SeventeenJewels (6 mo ago)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa 300t
Zodiac tropic


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

On A Panerai Rubber & Coramid Velcro Strap from the early 2000's..


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Odin today.









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…a Creepy FLY Landed on Hand!


























Cheers!*


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Citizen NY0087-13EE with Bonetto Cinturini 282


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Finn74 (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Helson Stingray 47 (Titanium)


























Cheers to the “Tin Man”…*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Timeisaflatcircle (May 31, 2017)

deepsea03 said:


> 6105-8000


Killer example of a killer watch


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Timeisaflatcircle said:


> Killer example of a killer watch


Thanks! Have a great weekend


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## glassellland (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## alhig72 (Oct 7, 2018)

Sent from my SM-F711B using Tapatalk


----------



## msig81 (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hamilton Khaki Scuba on the OEM rubbers strap.  
-Shawn


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## EMVAMPYRE (Aug 21, 2007)

Poor pic of my new model Doxa Sub 300T Sharkhunter on Helm rubber.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> View attachment 16827503
> View attachment 16827504


That looks like a terrible location to be at. 😂😂😂


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Jeep99dad said:


>


The coaster seems to be accurate with that IPA. Seems like a juicy one; something that I am highly familiar with with Northeast/New England IPAs. Treehouse brewing if you’re ever in. MA btw. Oh and nice wrist shot 😂

johnny


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

1973 Super KonTiki with Hirsch Extreme


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ANONIMO’NDAY (Swiss)

















“Wish Me Luck”!*


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Just received a shipment from synchron


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Sotelodon said:


> View attachment 16831870
> 
> 
> Just received a shipment from synchron


Wow, Wow n Wow !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## CayoHuesoVespa (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*If My Boss Call’s,
….Tell Him, I’m Busy at Work
and, Can Not Be Disturbed!….


















Bob Loblaw:








(Arrested Development)
Ha!*


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mooglover (8 mo ago)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

SOTD is the SKA-413
My only Kinetic, it has many features which are (I think) unique, including the strap. 
























Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Dinner Time Switch Up…


























Don’t Ask..*


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Terry M. said:


> View attachment 16728277


How do you like the factory rubber strap on your Pelagos?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I’ll Call You Back Later..


























..Ha!*


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Ralph Baynes (7 mo ago)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

C60 Vintage on a Barton strap that is brown but looks green in pics for some reason.  
















-Shawn


----------



## TedG954 (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*DOXA 1500T Pool-rambler
“NO DIVING…You’ll Bump Your Head”



































Yay it’s Friday!*


----------



## docvail (Oct 24, 2012)

NTH Barracuda Vintage Black









Tapatalk is not responsible for the content of this message...


----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)

usmc_k9_vet said:


> How do you like the factory rubber strap on your Pelagos?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love it! Fantastic quality


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 16844002


That IS super hot  love those military green rubber straps


----------



## icenoir (Jul 24, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Epos looking amazing on orange rubber with this stellar diver skeleton today


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JimSclavunos (Nov 18, 2018)

Technos Skydiver, ersatz Isofrane strap, Selma the cat.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Koopatroopa0508 said:


> The coaster seems to be accurate with that IPA. Seems like a juicy one; something that I am highly familiar with with Northeast/New England IPAs. Treehouse brewing if you’re ever in. MA btw. Oh and nice wrist shot
> 
> johnny


It’s a very nice hazy IPA  a favorite of many locally. 
I’ll definitely check that out if I’m up there


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

My Arnie re issue with new stainless steel shroud arrived today.


----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Sunset today across the channel and some good beer. Fitting for the amount of mosquito bites I have received.


----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

My just-received, paid too much $ for Prometheus Design Werx MkII Paradive on a Yellow Dog ventilated rubber strap:


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Florijn Drie.
















-Shawn


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Watch Gecko 'padded' tropic









BC 300D gray


















WatchGecko tropic (from 2016 or 2017 or so?)


----------



## RichLee67 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

A few from this summer on Higgins Lake MI


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

OEM on IWC Aquatimer "Chuck"


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

K500 on oem strap.
























-Shawn


----------



## Luke357 (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

6105-8000 at sundown


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)

Changed up the strap today. Feeling orange watching a little English Premier League.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Doxa on a zodiac tropic


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Strap is from strapsco.com

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Oh Yea,..I Have the “Guts”..
..and I’m Wearing a CORUM Today!


























…His Name is “Bitzer” (from Shaun the Sheep)
& Just Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deejayess (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I Don’t Care,
I’m gonna wear this to Work today!

















ARMIDA MAN!*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

Simple









Sent from my SM-G781W using Tapatalk


----------



## darklight111 (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“All I wanted was a Pepsi..
Just one Pepsi..
And she wouldn't give it to me..
..Just a Pepsi!”


























“I’m Not Crazy!” *


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Wow! Two Days in a Row..

















Happy Labor Day Weekend!*


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

E.C.Andersson Poseidon with stock Bonetto Cinturini 270


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)

3 of mine


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*No Tippy-Toeing round Today..
SQUALE 101 ATMOS (2002-A)


























Happy “Labor Day”!!*


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Pelagos FXD on Bonetto rubber nato:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Sort of rubber. Made it myself out of old fire service hose. More durable and cut resistant than other rubber straps.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

BC 400C.
dP


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Laguna Tuesday!!!


----------



## cyclewatch (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Seiko samurai padi









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Seestern 62mas with Uncle chocolate bar strap


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

For your perusal


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Into the Blue again, after the money's gone
Once in a lifetime, water flowing underground..

















“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”
“Same As It Ever Was…”*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L today. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“Ever See One of THESE??”..


























“MUNSONED” (v.) - 
to be up a creek without a paddle; 
to have the whole world in the palm of your hand and blow it.*


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Ernst Benz on Barton rubber today with their Chronodiver


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*JENNY Caribbean 300

















Enjoy Today!*


----------



## JohnBPittsburgh (Jun 18, 2017)

Oh yes, I bought the titanium INOX rubber strap (and paid through the nose for it!) BUT, I think it looks awesome with the rubber strap, it's less bulky, and is awesome jumping around in the ocean with!!!! If a tank happens to drive by on the beach randomly running beach goers over, I feel confident that my INOX will at least survive (and I will probably still try to snap a wrist shot for WUS!!! It should say dedicated registered member on my name!) 

Enjoy your rubbers today folks!!!


----------



## Ssak13 (4 mo ago)

I'm a HUGE fan of rubber straps on Divers, thanks for the thread!


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Flewdder (Jan 8, 2019)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

MWC P656 on real 22mm Tropic...


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

King Samurai today.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## alarm4y (5 mo ago)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatoboy (Jan 18, 2019)

New to the collection!


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Elton Balch (Feb 10, 2006)

This one…


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Skeleton diver in awesomeness of orange today with this beauty from Epos. Have a great week everyone


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Citizen Hyper Aqualand


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

7548 (1980.)


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Draken on rubber from Strapsco.com
















-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

So...
I bought this rubber strap specifically for this San Martin, and I think the greens work well together.
I also bought the bund specifically for this watch, so as to prevent my arm skin turning a similar shade of green.

My question to you, then:
Is the two-tone, combined with the mixed materials, too weird?

I'm torn.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Just put Helm rubber on my MM300. Love it. Better look than Isofrane IMO.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*GRAHAM CHRONOFIGHTER


























Friday,..Friday is a Good Day!*


----------



## Saswatch (Dec 23, 2020)

Turtle on flared rubber strap


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## AttackDecay (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Dievas Zeta Phantom
















-Shawn


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Hexa K500 on the oem rubber strap.  
























-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)

Berny


----------



## entropy1049 (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

It's rubber on the back...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUALAND Chrono on HORUS


















giving it some Charge time..

















but, who’s chopper is it?
It’s “Zed’s”…
Who’s “Zed”?…*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

cb29010 said:


> Berny



Here you go:


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Econoline (Aug 20, 2011)

Dan Pierce said:


> dP
> View attachment 16929312


Dan, what watch is this? 

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Econoline said:


> Dan, what watch is this?
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


It's a custom build I finished earlier this year.
dP


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

Rubber NATO? May I ask where from?



Dan Pierce said:


> It's a custom build I finished earlier this year.
> dP
> View attachment 16931357


----------



## Dilysi (Dec 1, 2017)

Tempest Forged Carbon on a silicone strap (love how well it flows into the lugs):


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Scored this strap from Ali and it is super comfy









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> Rubber NATO? May I ask where from?


Yes, Bonetto Cinturini rubber nato. They are available in 20/22mm, polished or brushed hardware, removable keeper strap [if you like RAF style], and a few different colors. Not to mention amazingly comfortable & affordable. 
dP


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1968 6105-8000


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)

What lug adapters are those?


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

cb29010 said:


> What lug adapters are those?


Adapters from Meranom for 96 case with antimagnetic case 937 and natural caoutchouc strap old stock from 1985. Passed for 780 and 960 neptun cases.
New model 780









Tribute to this watch










With this watch Georgy Grechko worked during the winter of 1974-1975, when he and fellow Soviet cosmonaut Aleksei Gubarev were cremen of the Soyuz 17- Salyut 4 mission.The Soyuz 17 rocket launched on 26 December 1974 and successfully docked with the Salyut 4 Space Station on 12 January 1975 This successful docking marked only the second complete success in five Soyuz-Salyut undertakings. The cosmonauts spent the remainder of their mission aboard the three room, 20 ton station. During their time aboard the Salyut 4 Space Station, Grechko and Gubarev conducted a wide range of studies that included infrared temperature scans of earth’s upper atmosphere, stellar observations and X-ray studies of the sun. In order to maintain fitness in weightlessness, Grechko spent up to two hours a day exercising on a bicycle and treadmill, as well as experimenting with wearing negative pressure suits. Grechko and Gubarev spent a total of 30 days in orbit, which set the Soviet record at the time, before returning safely on 9 February 1975.











G.I. from 1967
















From my rotation


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Epos Orange Skeleton Diver for me today


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Golden Emperor


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Diesels said:


> View attachment 16944602


Is the bezel markers are slightly misaligned with the inner ring's markers or it's just my eyes?


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

lvt said:


> Is the bezel markers are slightly misaligned with the inner ring's markers or it's just my eyes?


It's both. 😂 
Also depends on the angle I take the pic.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*New Toys r always Fun!


























It’s like a “Bachelor Party!”*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Blue on silver :


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

This rubber strap works pretty well with this Turtle mod.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Have a great Friday


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Weekend spent visiting our children included a Fall colors drive.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ORIENT M-FORCE 
SUBARU WRX STI LE (47mm)



































The Water is Getting a lil’ Colder..*


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

three in roll for the past 2 months


----------



## Auto2892 (Feb 1, 2021)

Super ocean 42


----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)

Maratac titanium LSA


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

SKX009 with isofrane


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Sbdc033 blumo with cB UX 03


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Eza Sealander on a Barton strap.
















-Shawn


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Epos skeleton diver today on orange rubber for me


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*…and 2 times in a Week!
ORIENT Subaru WRX STI


























“Fire Marshal Bill”*


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*The Citizen Eco-Zilla & Uniden DFR7 Radar Detector Combo..you just can’t go wrong

















…and I can’t get my car outa second gear!*


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## NatDaBrat (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------



## basculante (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Double t-rubber-le...








Good grief... I apologise for such a terrible pun. 😅


----------



## JustWatchMe925 (4 mo ago)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Florijn Drie...one of my most funky and chunky. 
















-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sweetscience (Aug 5, 2021)

Khuraburi Ti


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)

My Ratio II Free Diver


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Bulova Chronograph A.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Apparently Lisinopril is a thing 
Also, a ‘68 6105-8000 on Barton rubber


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

126040 on a Bulang & Sons tropic


----------



## one1speed (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Ernst Benz Chronodiver on black factory rubber


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Integrated


----------



## cybercat (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Gerard Jones (Feb 27, 2015)

Squale 1521


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

I would consider getting the deployant clasp for the Omega blue rubber strap,
but hearing that the strap won't work with it, 
and "they force you" to get a whole other strap
makes it a "no-go" for me. Paying another $250 for what I already have,
on top of an expensive $250 "stretch" for the nice deployant clasp, 
I just can't justify.
Oh well.


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Htstinson (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

cybercat said:


> View attachment 16978935
> 
> 
> View attachment 16978936
> ...


Liking the springbar failure workaround solution 👍


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

PO on OE rubber 









Very much on the fence with this one 🤔


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Unexpected great fit with the UncleSeiko skx013 curved end tropic strap on my PO


----------



## RLKhrono (9 mo ago)

Just saw this thread as I posted in another one. I'm actually rocking my all black UN and its #0001 of #1846. Don't wear this one as much as i should.


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## HyFlyer (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Mako on a rubber deployment strap from Strapsco.com

























-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## usgajim_2935 (12 mo ago)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Electrolyte


























“I'm Martin Sheen,
I'm Steve McQueen,
I'm Jimmy Dean…”*


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

This is usually on bracelet, or canvas, or red silicone, but I thought I'd give white a go, and I like it!


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*..AWARE
























just a NOBODY today*


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Monster on MM300 rubber


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*a White Whale today
































..a friend of mine*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Strange Days (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Stingray 47 (Titanium)















*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*YES, a Graham in a Suit, Aint No Diver though
















Enjoy the Sunday!*


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Bronze Combat Sub


----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)

Certina DS3 'helmet' on Joseph Bonnie tropic


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

Me thinks blue on gray is a great combo :


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## msa6712 (Oct 1, 2006)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## mak52580 (Apr 5, 2017)

I know it’s technically a GMT, but given the bezel and it’s 200m water resistance, I’ll count it as a diver in my book, especially since there is an original, non-GMT Mido Ocean Star diver.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

‘68 6105-8000 on Barton


----------



## magste (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## cb29010 (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

a blue D-500 and a black D-300 on a Watch Gecko 'padded tropic'


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Doxa 600t









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Danubius (11 mo ago)




----------



## 8505davids (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Koopatroopa0508 (6 mo ago)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## sickondivers (Dec 27, 2015)

_BERNHARDT #Isofrane #LosAngeles







_


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Promaster BN0150-28E today. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

msa6712 said:


> View attachment 17035721


This looks great. Kind of weird that I hardly ever wear mine this way.
I just bought a zealande style *white* rubber strap from 02straps,
that I think will go VERY well.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Ocean rover on rubber b.......









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*







*
_*
















Enjoying the last day of the Month!*_


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Traveling with the Steinhart Traveller GMT*
_*































*_
*..& Staying ahead of the Pack*


----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Sneakywheels (Jan 4, 2022)

Great SMP fit from Zealande


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Switching to this Broadarrow on a disintegrating Hirsch Sky Surfer strap which I cannot find a replacement for. Discontinued perhaps? Anyone have a line on one?


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Black Bay on CB UX03


















Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

matthew P said:


> ..Explorer & Spring Diver - I’m just here for the photos..


Matt....................sensational picture !


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

SKX/6105 conversion case mod on OD Green USGL831


----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

MarMar3690 said:


> View attachment 17067349


Which strap is that?
It seems to go/fit great with the Seiko turtle!


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Finally on my wrist...I *love* the look of this "not so common"
white rubber strap matched with this beautiful blue watch!
It fits great and really brings out the white hour markers,
making this a great pairing, imo.

Hopefully, the caoutchouc or cauothouc vulcanized rubber
(a super weird word that I don't know how to spell or even what it means),
really is a superior strap - higher in quality and strength than regular vulcanized rubber, (which is what David the owner of 02straps claims),
and that it will hold up for a long time and not stain
(unlike the cheap aliexpress one which stained very quickly,
and I couldn't scrub the marks off).


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Love fkm rubber....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

OEM rubber 👀


----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen BN0151-09L Promaster 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## brettinlux (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Co-re (Mar 1, 2020)

This is what I would call a desktop diver.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

A Breitling SuperOcean rubber strap on a Longines Hydroconquest. I present to you the Breitgines SuperConquest.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)




----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## watchman600 (Mar 11, 2020)

Sugman said:


> A Breitling SuperOcean rubber strap on a Longines Hydroconquest.
> I present to you the Breitgines SuperConquest.
> View attachment 17097188


Cute name, but I disagree.
It is still a Longines...
with a nice Breitling strap


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

I never know where to put this one…rubber on the back and leather in the front.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## captious (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## vmgotit (Apr 27, 2017)

Here is mine, Vance.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

PAM 1305 on OEM rubber in Eleuthera Bahamas this past week.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MarMar3690 (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## HerrSavage (8 mo ago)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## 2Dollars&aCasio (May 31, 2008)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## time_lizard (10 mo ago)

captious said:


> View attachment 17109537


Excellent photo


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Donerix said:


> View attachment 17122169


Wow  very nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## fuzzysquid (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Toddski1 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sennelier said:


> View attachment 17139496


What a superb looking combo!


----------



## Sennelier (Apr 20, 2021)

Toddski1 said:


> What a superb looking combo!


Thank you very much! I just got this iso strap, so I'm quite pleased myself. Super comfy too.


----------



## Stevaroni (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Dan Pierce (Feb 11, 2006)

dP


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

In honor of those who complain about the same pic of the same watch in each "pic" thread, I only took one, today.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## pseikopath (12 mo ago)




----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Berg3.0 (Nov 14, 2020)

Sent from a place on earth . 
(Wrist size 19cm)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------

